# 101 Already Asked Questions



## Widow Maker (Sep 20, 2006)

*1) How can I tell if my plant is male or female?*






*2) What makes the buds? A male or female plant?*
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/1045-sex-plant.html#post5540

*3) Why do I not want males?*
https://www.rollitup.org/5511-post2.html

*4) What type of light should I use?*
https://www.rollitup.org/4674-post6.html

https://www.rollitup.org/6733-post4.html

*5) Where can I get seeds?*
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/1288-marijuana-seeds.html

*6) What is a grow medium?*
https://www.rollitup.org/5511-post2.html

*7) What is a clone?*
https://www.rollitup.org/5699-post2.html

*10 ) How do you make a clone?*
https://www.rollitup.org/3601-post1.html
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/5515-clone-questions.html
https://www.rollitup.org/4694-post20.html

*9) What is hydroponics?*
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/1035-what-hydroponics.html?highlight=hydroponics

*10) What are some different types of grow rooms?*
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/694-indoor-growing-systems.html?highlight=hydroponics

*11) What is ph?* *And how do I adjust it?*
pH Water - See More Buds
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/1183-ph.html?highlight=ph+acidic

*12) What ph do I need my medium at?*
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/884-ph-level-help.html?highlight=ph+acid

*13) How do I adjust the ph?*
https://www.rollitup.org/5665-post3.html

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/819-how-do-you-adjust-ph.html?highlight=adjust+ph

*14) What should I watch out for so I dont stress my plant?*
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/689-marijuana-plant-stresses.html?highlight=ph+acid

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/724-common-growing-mistakes-made-new.html?highlight=nutrients

*15) How much water do I give my plant?*
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/1185-quick-simple-watering-question.html?highlight=much+water

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/883-how-often-do-i-water.html?highlight=much+water

*16) Can I use water out of the tap?*
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/991-chlorinated-water.html?highlight=much+water

*17) What is ppm? How much nutrients should I use?*
https://www.rollitup.org/4677-post9.html

*18 )What kind of nutrient should I use?* 
https://www.rollitup.org/4676-post8.html

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/1171-nutrient-soup.html?highlight=nutrients

*19) What soil should I use?*
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/810-soils-use.html?highlight=much+water

*20) Can I use back yard soil?*
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/840-back-yard-dirt.html?highlight=nutrients

*22) How to collect male pollen? *
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/437669-collecting-male-pollen-videoman40-post.html

*23) Making a cool tube! *
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/7074-easy-build-diy-carbon-filter.html?highlight=mightybuddha


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 20, 2006)

21)What is a CFL?
http://https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/3623-sorry-gotta-ask-really-stupid.html







Thats 20 I will add some more here soon. If anyone wants to add a couple common already answered questions feel free. Try to give me a good link that explains the question well. I will edit the post so everything looks clean. Thanks for the help.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 21, 2006)

nicely done widow


----------



## silvernomad (Sep 23, 2006)

Broken link: *1) How can I tell if my plant is male or female?
*new to this... indoor plant help!

*The broken link is the one below* \/
"its simple to tell... the males have balls
here is a link to sex your marijuana plants : Sexing Marijuana Plants

"


----------



## bigballin007 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey thanks for including my article on lighting!

Puff,Puff,Pass,420!!!!


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 24, 2006)

bigballin007 said:


> Hey thanks for including my article on lighting!
> 
> Puff,Puff,Pass,420!!!!


Im trying to make it where the entire board is involved. But if I see a good post I will put it in here. 

Dont get upset cause in a few days I am going to delete everyones post in here and try to keep it looking nice. When I am done I will go ahead and lock it. Till then post away.


----------



## whitey111 (Nov 18, 2006)

best article yet!!


----------



## barleyadam (Dec 23, 2006)

well looks like you just need to light up a blunt carlos mendeazz


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 26, 2006)

GOOD "F" ING job Mr. WIDOW... 

WOW

iloveyou


----------



## hempster (Dec 29, 2006)

Great reading, thanks Widow Maker! Excellent info!


----------



## NoobieGrower (Jan 3, 2007)

SO helpful!
Thanks!


----------



## Widow Maker (Jan 3, 2007)

NoobieGrower said:


> SO helpful!
> Thanks!


 
Thanks. I have been real busy lately with work and the holidays. I swear I will finish this one day.


----------



## hawaiian420 (Jan 7, 2007)

widow maker is fast becoming my guru to growing...keep up the good work!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 17, 2007)

how can u tell what strain of weed u have? does textures on seeds mean anything?


----------



## FallenHero (Jan 17, 2007)

When it buds, it's almost impossible to tell the strain in Veg state. and Even in flowering it's difficult until the end, of course white widow stands out pretty good.


----------



## 420penguin (Jan 20, 2007)

There's a troubleshooting step by step guide that Mogie posts frequently. I can't find it at this time, but this would be a nice place to put it...or a link to it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2007)

thank you widow. good to see you back.


----------



## Shevy Riden High (Jan 22, 2007)

I haven't started my plant yet, bet you can bet your ass ill be at this page for a while every day.


----------



## stonedatm (Jan 28, 2007)

can any1 help me.. i was wondering if you can grow with heat lamps?


----------



## Nimbliez (Jan 28, 2007)

stonedatm said:


> can any1 help me.. i was wondering if you can grow with heat lamps?


Heat lamps are not recommended, they will cause yer yung-uns to stretch for the light cause you have to put them up high so as not to burn the little buggers. cool flourescents are cheaper than MH or HPS. Less juice too to run em. CFL's that is... :O) my bad
nim


----------



## stonedatm (Jan 28, 2007)

about how much and where can i get them?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 28, 2007)

stonedatm said:


> can any1 help me.. i was wondering if you can grow with heat lamps?


you can grow a tan...


----------



## Ilovebud (Jan 29, 2007)

I really like this post Widow. You have helped me a lot, since this is my first grow on my own!! 

P.S. Wish me luck!!


----------



## btt (Feb 3, 2007)

*2) What makes the buds? A male or female plant?*
https://www.rollitup.org/5540-post8.html

Link broken!


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 11, 2007)

22) How to dry bud

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/5545-harvesting.html?highlight=drying

and some people think you should exchange the air in the room
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/7165-drying-exhaust-off.html


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 13, 2007)

23) Is your bud ready to harvest?

This link has PICTURES!
Grow Marijuana FAQ, Cannabis cultivation - marijuana growing tips & photos
These don't but they're still useful
Curing Marijuana Plants, How to Harvest and Cure a Cannabis Plant and Marijuana harvesting
Harvesting Marijuana! When To Harvest Marijuana
Hip Forums - Marijuana Growing Forum - harvest
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/936-when-harvest.html
TRICHOMES AND POTENCY
"Grow with Wisdom #4" by Soma
Lycaeum > Leda > When to Harvest Marijuana

Widow Maker I hope I'm not pissing you off/hijacking the thread. It's just I keep coming back to it looking for some of thist stuff, then I find it elsewhere, but don't want to have to search for it the next time I want to look for it.


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 14, 2007)

24) Someone really answered my question well, how do I show them recognition?

Well you can post and say thanks. You can also give them "reputation". Reputation moves people up on the website as far as titles go. I don't know the details but here's how you do it. Look at their reply to your comment. In the green border on the upper right hand side of their post you will see an icon with a small set of scales. It's to the right of a number(the reply number) and just above their Join Date(which is in the white section in the upper right hand side of the post).

Then you will get a pop up. In that window, select "I Approve" and then enter some text in the field to explain what you thought was so great about their post. If you want, you can also sign the credit within that field. Then the person will know who gave them the credit.


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 14, 2007)

25) How early can I tell the sex of my plants?

Before you can sex your plant you will need to place it in a 12/12 dark/light schedule. This makes the plant think that your plants are now in the fall(shortened life cycle). Sex of the plants is determinable between 1 days and 2 weeks and the time is usually due to the strain.


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 15, 2007)

26) Where can I find any local Hydro shops?

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/6367-want-find-hydropoincs-shop-near.html

FUCK, there's no one near me, what now?

A lot of people have had great experiences with this joint.
High Tech Garden Supply


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 15, 2007)

27) How can I control strong odors with a homemade carbon scrubber?

Ryoko Builds a DIY Activated Carbon Filter - 30 Minutes, $30 Dollars - The Garden's Cure

broken last time I looked
http://www.planetskunk.com/cannabis8114.html

but MightyBuddha posted a local copy
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/7074-easy-build-diy-carbon-filter.html


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 19, 2007)

2 What color should my pots(the thing you put soil in) be for my grow? Is this like the Orange Bic lighter thing?

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/6559-what-do-you-think.html


----------



## bigtdawg1234 (Feb 21, 2007)

one quick question that nbdy seems to ansrew which way do u plant the germinated seed sprout down or up? thanks im gonna start this wknd


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 21, 2007)

the white thing that slithers out of the seed pod is the root. Put that part down and be really delicate about it. The seed pod will shed by itself and shouldn't be removed as the plant uses it for energy during early growth.


----------



## Jingle (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi all, can anyone tell me if there is any truth that you can make the co2 with a bottle and alcaselser ( sorry about spelling) and water


----------



## draconiust (Mar 25, 2007)

i got a question, i herd of being able to make plants bud with useing jello to change the collor of the light i herd it had to do with red and a blue batch one collor makes it bud and the other recover or so i herd can i get this answered


----------



## mogie (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm sorry but could you please be more specific?


----------



## draconiust (Mar 26, 2007)

i guess the question im asking is what collor of jello gelitin can you shine light through and make your plant bud .... i know you can i just need to get help in remembering the collor its eather red or blue


----------



## smkpt (Mar 26, 2007)

where would you put the jello??


----------



## beensmoking (Mar 26, 2007)

You Would Think It Would Have To Be The Same Color As The Light Spectrum Needed For Flowering!!!

But Never Heard Of This So Just Kinda Throwing Random Guess Out There


----------



## smkpt (Mar 26, 2007)

sounds good to me


----------



## k-town (Mar 26, 2007)

But Anyways, Yea Where Would You Put The Jello?


----------



## draconiust (Mar 27, 2007)

you put the jello between the plant and the light so that the light will shine though it and i think its red


----------



## smkpt (Mar 27, 2007)

i hate to say this and im not trying to be a dick but i think someone lied to you


----------



## beensmoking (Mar 27, 2007)

So What Kinda Light Are You Going To Shine Through It?


----------



## draconiust (Mar 27, 2007)

its only a lil plant behind my couche so i am useing a 240 watt grow light and i am new to the plants but the jello thing makes sence


----------



## battosai (Mar 27, 2007)

lol jello? i'd jus try it with a piece of red plastic but that's hilarious roflmao.


----------



## beensmoking (Mar 27, 2007)

So Is This Suppose To Give You Better Results Than Just Using The Correct Lighting?


----------



## draconiust (Mar 27, 2007)

ya you could use that too but i have jello on hand lol


----------



## draconiust (Mar 27, 2007)

i herd it helps send the plant into a bud quicker


----------



## beensmoking (Mar 27, 2007)

I Don't Know, Never Heard Of It But Haven't Been In The Growing Game Too Long! But It Is Certainly An Interesting Concept Im Going To Have To Search Some Shit And See What I Can Come Up With On This Topic!!!


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah if u search and read up about that and find that it is good and really works then do. Push it to the limits. all on da line


----------



## morp (Apr 12, 2007)

sounds like bs to me. red bulbs maybe as support lighting to a main light, but defo not jello. its all about the PAR that the plants can absorb. not much of this gonna be coming through jello i expect. xx


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 13, 2007)

yeah that sounds like a really good idea and some good advice


----------



## moosifer (Apr 14, 2007)

I was scoping out some CFL options today, and i found <a href="http://genet.gelighting.com/LightProducts/Dispatcher?REQUEST=CONSUMERSPECPAGE&PRODUCTCODE=40184">this light</a>. It looks like it could make a good choice for flowering. It's a 55 watter, 4,000 lumens, and 3000k on the color spectrum. I'm thinking for a small 'stealth' grow (2-4 plants), put two of them into a home-made hood, and have a few 29w (2200 lumen, 2700k color) CFL's suspended among the plants for good all around lighting. My main question is about the light linked to, if that would be a good product to use. I notice that its a little higher on the spectrum than 2700k. 8000 lumens from two lights, coupled with an extra 6,000-8,000 lumens from 3-4 small CFL's seems to be a great amount of light for only 2-4 plants. Of course, this is all strictly hypothetical


----------



## cottoncandy (Apr 18, 2007)

do you mean a light gel, like you use with staging lights? we use them to filter light. i have an idea that is what you mean. if not good luck with the jello, i'm a puddin gal myself.


----------



## Toking Tide (Apr 19, 2007)

hahahahahaha i think your right candy.


----------



## Pyriel (May 14, 2007)

Hey all,
Gotta say I got all the info I was looking for on here. Good job. Im a newbie to growing but an old head where it counts. Glad to see the traditions are carrying on


----------



## TheREPremander (May 15, 2007)

its really not that good is it?


----------



## masterofcold (Jun 12, 2007)

I am a new grower,and ive run into a couple of probs. my plants are growing in the Aerogarden. But my friend whos suppose to be watching them while im away put too much fert in the water. Im just wondering if the plants are savable or not.....the leaves were still green....which is good...but the plant was just "laying over" and the roots were brownish. So what i did was cut right above the roots as if i were making a cutting, then placed the cut side down in the medium with no root hormone...Will it still grow??? some professional help would be greatly appreciated... Thanks


----------



## Nimbliez (Jun 18, 2007)

I kinda doubt it will survive. You're plant wont be able to take up enough moisture to live, that's what the roots do. You should have drained all water and nutes from your aerogarden, and replaced with clean fresh water, and changed that out at least once. If your plant was gonna survive it would demonstrate it after the second rinsing. Then refill with clean fresh water plus nutes - 1/4 strength. Cutting the root off the plant sealed it's doom. Sorry

N


----------



## jpalms27 (Jul 10, 2007)

question!

say one of my plants goes hermie and i dont chop it will it pollenate the rest?


----------



## Roseman (Jul 10, 2007)

draconiust said:


> i guess the question im asking is what collor of jello gelitin can you shine light through and make your plant bud .... i know you can i just need to get help in remembering the collor its eather red or blue


 
Human piss, dog do-do, Mollasses and now JELLO ? 

Hey, I heard if you show your plants a movie, it will produce more popcorn buds! Is that so?


----------



## mogie (Jul 10, 2007)

If you show them a movie about the sea they produce shrimp popcorn buds ... lol


----------



## Nimbliez (Jul 11, 2007)

of course, kinda goes without saying, if you have flowers that WILL pollinate, you risk pollinating your whole crop. Now you can be diligent and pull every flower prior to pollination, and you can finish out the harvest. But you will always risk pollinating your buds if you dont remove the hermie from the rest of the ladies.


----------



## Derker (Jul 31, 2007)

How about , stalks turning pupleish color?, leaves are fine though.

or how long can you keep a plant growing on 18/7 ?

excuse if these were allready metioned.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Aug 10, 2007)

Derker said:


> How about , stalks turning pupleish color?, leaves are fine though.
> 
> or how long can you keep a plant growing on 18/7 ? excuse if these were allready metioned.


ETHNO: I'm assuming you meant 18/6, since there aren't 25 hours in a day. Possibly indefinately, granted you transplanted. Well... I use 18/6 on occasion for the root development that happens in the dark cycle. The plants will continue to grow and not flower, provided you have enough light, and the plants don't become rootbound. But, eventually the plant will be rootbound, it will reach a cutoff height, and/or you will not have enough light to support an indoor plant that size. It may very well, at this point, autoflower. 

So you can't keep it growing indefinately, I suppose, but it will if you do it right, you can keep it for as long as you feasibly need to (as in several years). If you're growing a mother, might want to turn it into a bonsai, perhaps?

Stalks turing purple or red colours is perfectly natural. Plants have all kinds of unusual traits like that.

~Ethno


----------



## Derker (Aug 11, 2007)

Ethnobotanist said:


> ETHNO: I'm assuming you meant 18/6, since there aren't 25 hours in a day. Possibly indefinately, granted you transplanted. Well... I use 18/6 on occasion for the root development that happens in the dark cycle. The plants will continue to grow and not flower, provided you have enough light, and the plants don't become rootbound. But, eventually the plant will be rootbound, it will reach a cutoff height, and/or you will not have enough light to support an indoor plant that size. It may very well, at this point, autoflower.
> 
> So you can't keep it growing indefinately, I suppose, but it will if you do it right, you can keep it for as long as you feasibly need to (as in several years). If you're growing a mother, might want to turn it into a bonsai, perhaps?
> 
> ...


I must have smoked a doob when I asked that question, lol 
Thanks for the reply


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 11, 2007)

ONly in rare conditions have the MOST healthy plants that I have come across possessed red or purple stems. I always viewed purple stems as a serious condition (of course there are expections with certain starins under certain enviroments).... especially when it accompanies slow or stunted growth in the MOST CURRENT set of FAN leaves...

NEARLY all the purple stems I have come across are woody and are a sign of nutrient deficiency... which is most often caused BY poor water/soil pH....

love


----------



## SmokeyMcpot420LoL (Sep 10, 2007)

Question:
I saw a few posts back the spectrum of light was supposed to be red during the growing stages, but the plant grow light i bought has blue on the bottom, is it still fine?


----------



## draconiust (Sep 11, 2007)

well i happened to be keepin up on this thing i could have been backwards on the colours(i havnt gone back and read what i said) but i have found it to be a true thing in what i said the jello dose change the spectrum and it dose help in the budding prosses and regrowth afterwards ... so ppl need to stop acting like it was a joke lol


----------



## saka (Sep 24, 2007)

excelent info bros!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!a lot thanks to all rollitup moderators and growers!!!
i study a lot of this forum !!!!!!thanks weed smokers all around the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've grown a little bag seed and understand the basics. Now I want to buy some premo seeds. What are a few good indoor strains for a beginner to try?


----------



## oneyearorange (Oct 14, 2007)

I need Help!!! Can any one tell me what I should do with theese 4 plants I have. I have limited space and have been growing them so far on 12 100watt cfl's and one 400wt mh. I dont know if I should do a scrog grow or what. I am kinda stuck and need help. Can some one help me with how to do a scrog?


----------



## oneyearorange (Oct 14, 2007)

please some one a little help!!!!


----------



## peter parker (Nov 11, 2007)

so i feel stupid asking but.... how do i make a gallery? ??? anyone


----------



## mariajuanita (Nov 11, 2007)

wow.. this guy is nice.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 11, 2007)

peter parker said:


> so i feel stupid asking but.... how do i make a gallery? ??? anyone


 I think its already there, all you do is put pictures in it. This is not really the place for that kind of question. Post it in the forum if this doesn't help. Maybe title it Gallery?? or something. VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 11, 2007)

oneyearorange said:


> I need Help!!! Can any one tell me what I should do with theese 4 plants I have. I have limited space and have been growing them so far on 12 100watt cfl's and one 400wt mh. I dont know if I should do a scrog grow or what. I am kinda stuck and need help. Can some one help me with how to do a scrog?


I hope you got someone to answer you I see this was about a month ago. A STICKY titled 101 already asked questions does not get viewed a lot by veteran growers, imagine that. We think we already know those answers. lol You have enough lights to finish them with if you have the red spectrum bulbs mixed with the blue you might not need the 400watt hps and this would keep the heat down. VV


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks


----------



## bigboiazn (Jan 15, 2008)

i have 4 baby plants and they have 4 leaves on them. two of the leaves are normal weed leaves and two of them are like a normal leaf leaf and now my plants arent growing as fast wat am i doing wrong


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Jan 15, 2008)

bigboiazn said:


> i have 4 baby plants and they have 4 leaves on them. two of the leaves are normal weed leaves and two of them are like a normal leaf leaf and now my plants arent growing as fast wat am i doing wrong


Normally, the first two leaves of a bean plant, like cannabis, come out odd shaped. The second leaf set is a miniture version of the "normal" shape. I can't see what you are talking about, but it sounds like everything is on track. Post again or send pictures if you still have problems. 

By the way, you can increase growth speed with more light and make sure your water is about 6.0 ph or a little lower.


----------



## bigboiazn (Jan 16, 2008)

here are some picks of what im talking about


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Jan 16, 2008)

bigboiazn said:


> here are some picks of what im talking about


Yep! You're kool. It's good. Don't sweat. Looks fine.


----------



## bigboiazn (Jan 17, 2008)

now the leaves are starting to get like super bumpy like they getting old like they are kind of rinkley you kno wat i am talking about


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Jan 17, 2008)

bigboiazn said:


> now the leaves are starting to get like super bumpy like they getting old like they are kind of rinkley you kno wat i am talking about


Mist several times a day with water that is about 6 ph.


----------



## bigboiazn (Jan 17, 2008)

will distilled water work cuz i dont have a ph checker and were i live i cant find one 2 buy please HELP


----------



## dankforall (Jan 18, 2008)

This is the kind I use and i bought it on ebay...
HANNA HI99104 Pocket pH Tester/Meter/Checker, HI 99104 - eBay (item 300190567402 end time Jan-23-08 21:33:34 PST)


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Jan 18, 2008)

bigboiazn said:


> will distilled water work cuz i dont have a ph checker and were i live i cant find one 2 buy please HELP


Most jug water is about 7ph, so add a capfull of white vinegar and shake well.


----------



## roamhigh (Jan 20, 2008)

so im growing one plant in my closet just to see if i can really pull it off befor i buy serious set ups. i have it under 1 flourescent light bulb and mistakingly started the budding process right away.... will the plant grow fine or should i switch to 18-6 light


----------



## BluntM4n (Jan 21, 2008)

tnx man helped alot


----------



## BlameLuke (Jan 26, 2008)

How much room does it take to grow 1 plant indoors? and also how much time and effort is required?


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Jan 26, 2008)

BlameLuke said:


> How much room does it take to grow 1 plant indoors? and also how much time and effort is required?


One plant? Hell, buy some. Grow four or stay on the porch. All you need is 3X3 feet of space, 5 feet high.


----------



## matweed (Jan 27, 2008)

i wanna keep my plant short.... about 3 feet tall. is this possible??


----------



## kevin (Jan 28, 2008)

i'm working on my first grow, there was plenty of helpful information here.
i need an expert to take a look at my closet pics and tell me what you think.
i posted a thread, but not sure how to post a link to it


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Jan 28, 2008)

matweed said:


> i wanna keep my plant short.... about 3 feet tall. is this possible??


I have heard that Low Rider variety was developed for low space operations. There are other short varieties as well.


----------



## matweed (Jan 28, 2008)

ok that sounds good. ill look into ordering seeds of a short nature.


----------



## matweed (Jan 28, 2008)

another question....
i have on pant growing its about a month old and all the mature leaves are wilting and droopy.

can this be from the cold? it was about -46 celcuis up in edmonton and my room temp dropped about 10-15 degress amd the lights were off..
is the plant a lost cause?


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Jan 29, 2008)

matweed said:


> another question....
> i have on pant growing its about a month old and all the mature leaves are wilting and droopy.
> 
> can this be from the cold? it was about -46 celcuis up in edmonton and my room temp dropped about 10-15 degress amd the lights were off..
> is the plant a lost cause?


You could try puting an electric blanket over the roots. Root temp is more critical than leaf temp in most plant species.


----------



## progrockboy (Feb 11, 2008)

Can any one advise me, as well as for circulation, how much smell can I expect the extractor and filter to eradicate??


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 11, 2008)

progrockboy said:


> Can any one advise me, as well as for circulation, how much smell can I expect the extractor and filter to eradicate??


Depends on how big your room is. An exhaust fan should be able to eliminate hot & contaminated air within a room in 5 minutes tops. So for example if your room is 8 X 10 X 9 this would equal a total measurement of 720.
Exhaust fans are rated in cfm (cubic feet per minute). A vortex fan of 250 extracts 250 cubic feet of air per minute.
You would simply divide 720 / 250 this would give you roughly 2.8 mins. That means the air within the room would be removed in precisely 2.8 mins. For a vortex fan of 449 cfm. 720 / 449 would equal 1.6 mins.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow. I got lost for a while learning more about lights. Thank you for a stupendous collection. 

This should be required reading before newbies can make their first post.


----------



## progrockboy (Feb 13, 2008)

cheers for the post man. It helps.


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Mar 1, 2008)

can someone tell me what DIY stands for?


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 1, 2008)

Do it yourself.


----------



## cirrus12 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've got 5 seeds sitting in some wet paper towel, it's been a few days now. On average, about how long is it supposed to take them to crack?


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Mar 2, 2008)

cirrus12 said:


> I've got 5 seeds sitting in some wet paper towel, it's been a few days now. On average, about how long is it supposed to take them to crack?


It is hard to say, because of water quality, room temp, seed variety, and many other variables. But, 2 days to 2 weeks is considered normal. Probably 4 days is about the average time.


----------



## cirrus12 (Mar 2, 2008)

mockingbird131313 said:


> It is hard to say, because of water quality, room temp, seed variety, and many other variables. But, 2 days to 2 weeks is considered normal. Probably 4 days is about the average time.


Thanks, the first of the seeds actually cracked a few hrs after i posted that


----------



## watitis (Mar 2, 2008)

would time released rose fertilizer be a good source of nutrients???


----------



## cirrus12 (Mar 2, 2008)

watitis said:


> would time released rose fertilizer be a good source of nutrients???


I don't know much, I'm still on my first grow, but I've heard alot of people say to stay away from time release stuff. I believe that the reasoning was that when things go and get released it's going to go and futz with the ph.


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Mar 2, 2008)

watitis said:


> would time released rose fertilizer be a good source of nutrients???


No. Beans have ALL the needed nutrents for their first two weeks of life.


----------



## cirrus12 (Mar 2, 2008)

mockingbird131313 said:


> No. Beans have ALL the needed nutrents for their first two weeks of life.


What about after the first two weeks?


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Mar 3, 2008)

cirrus12 said:


> What about after the first two weeks?


(In Soil)
Go slow. Start with a 20 percent concentration of nutrent. Work up very slowly. Expect some loss from nutrent burn. You are better off starving the seedlings than over-feeding and burning.


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 17, 2008)

????????????????????????????????????????????/ humidity?


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 19, 2008)

thats 102 humidity the effects of high and low humidity on your plants ANYBODY????


----------



## sarsface (Mar 31, 2008)

im not new to growing, but am new to hydroponics, what is the pro's and con's of pots vs beds in hydro?


----------



## southfloridasean (Mar 31, 2008)

Well I know when growing with pots in ebb & flow you can elect to use hydroton & rockwool or just hydroton alone. With rockwool in an ebb & flow you can propably fit more plants per table.


----------



## sarsface (Apr 1, 2008)

im planning on using beds, with a constant drip feed system, this said, my resevoir per table will be located directly beneath the bed, drilling holes into the bed so as to let gravity do the work of draining the bed back into the rez and using a pump to feed the main system of the drip/feed. on the bed i plan to place a plastic ribbed sheet (4x8ft can be bought at home depot) cut holes into this about 16, into which i will place black plastic baskets, which then will be filled with hydroton. pretty simple set up, my 2nd venture into hydro, any info would be appre.


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 1, 2008)

sarsface said:


> im planning on using beds, with a constant drip feed system, this said, my resevoir per table will be located directly beneath the bed, drilling holes into the bed so as to let gravity do the work of draining the bed back into the rez and using a pump to feed the main system of the drip/feed. on the bed i plan to place a plastic ribbed sheet (4x8ft can be bought at home depot) cut holes into this about 16, into which i will place black plastic baskets, which then will be filled with hydroton. pretty simple set up, my 2nd venture into hydro, any info would be appre.


 
Ok check it,heres the perfect set up. 

4 x 8 flood tray black
5.5 square plastic pots black
hydroton or rockwool (or both)
Youll have about 75-80 plants in a 4 x 8 tray if you go with the 5.5 pots
250-350 gph submersible mag drive pump
Flood every 3 hours during light cycle

You cant lose with this. You can use either 2 600s, 3 600s or 2 1000 HPS. 

Good luck


----------



## swisherhouse (Apr 1, 2008)

i have been looking at lights and can you use a hps light in a cfl module socket adapter


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 1, 2008)

Im not sure about using a HPS light in a CFL socket. Never heard of that.


----------



## sarsface (Apr 1, 2008)

flooding? as in flooding the bed so as to submerge the roots entirely? and then my next question - flooding every 3 hours during light cycle, is it the same in veg (18-6) and budding (12-12)? thanks for all the help! Also is it critical to have 2 hps or can it just be 1? atm i realli only have enuf space to experiment with 2 lights and i would prefer to use 1 of the lights to veg and 1 for budding that way i break down the cycle into a 2 cycle, less wait time =)


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 1, 2008)

sarsface said:


> flooding? as in flooding the bed so as to submerge the roots entirely? and then my next question - flooding every 3 hours during light cycle, is it the same in veg (18-6) and budding (12-12)? thanks for all the help! Also is it critical to have 2 hps or can it just be 1? atm i realli only have enuf space to experiment with 2 lights and i would prefer to use 1 of the lights to veg and 1 for budding that way i break down the cycle into a 2 cycle, less wait time =)


Yes you will have to flood the bed (tray table) so that the roots get nutrient solution in order to propel the growth of the plants. Make sure that you include air stones in your res to oxygenate the water. This will also improve growth as well. You may also want to add 35% hydrogen peroxide to the water before adding your nutrients & ph. 

Yes you will only flood every 3 hours during the light cycle. Some growers flood 1 time during the night cycle as well. In Veg you can keep the same schedule or flood every 4 hours. Keep in mind that every plant is different as well. If you see the plants are getting over watered then lower the schedule.

With lighting for a 4 x 8 table I would do 2 600s, 3 600s or 2 1000 watt hps lamps. Do not attempt this grow with 1. Youll be wasting your time. To tell you the truth if your attempting sog then go straight from clone right into flower. You can veg for 7-10 days if need be but any longer youll have a jungle.

Take a look at the pic below. This grower has 161 pots in a 4 x 8 in 5x5 square pots. He uses 2 600 watt hps lamps on a light mover. The yield is 3lbs 10oz dry weight every harvest. There are some commercial strains that will average more. Imagine putting two 1000s on the 4x8 or having 2400 watts with two 4x8 tables. 1200 to each table. thats 7lbs per harvest.


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 1, 2008)

Also remeber when you start to flood your table that you have to have the timingof the flood applied to the system. Some pumps may take 5 minutes toflood the entire table & others may take 15 mins.


----------



## sarsface (Apr 2, 2008)

i dont plan to use pots but rather baskets, with a drip feed system will i still need to flood?


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 2, 2008)

I wont even lie to you....Im not familiar with the drip system at all Sarsface.


----------



## aceb07 (Apr 2, 2008)

i just put my recently germinated seed n2 a jiffy greenhouse and placed it n front of a heater n awaitnce 4 it 2 sprout. is this a good idea or should i move it from the heater

also someone asked a question awhile back that wasnt answered about alkacelzer and water. can this mix create co2 for the plants???


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 3, 2008)

Remove from the heater asap. Keep seedlings in a cool dark place until they sprout. Do not expose to light until they sprout. Try to get a heating mat & set the temp on the mat between 75-80 degrees. The carbonated water thing is old school. Your not at that stage yet. When you get ready get oneofthose cheap CO2 Boost buckets. Theyll last from 60-90 days I think. Distilled water can be used, but as proper practice still read the ppm & ph. Good luck.


----------



## sarsface (Apr 3, 2008)

kk understood, 1 more question why would i use 35% peroxide b4 adding my nutrients? wouldnt that kill my plants? thanks for all the help southflorida


----------



## swisherhouse (Apr 3, 2008)

how many plants is good for a 400 hps.


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 3, 2008)

sarsface said:


> kk understood, 1 more question why would i use 35% peroxide b4 adding my nutrients? wouldnt that kill my plants? thanks for all the help southflorida


35% hydrogen peroxide will kill any bacteria in the water & will also provide excess oxygen to your roots. The best brand to get & what most growers prefer is Grotek H202 (Google it). I believe it is 2ml per gallon. The directions will be on the back of it. Make sure you properly mix it with a wooden spoon or what ever is your choice of mixing your supplements & nutrients.   No problem Im happy to help. It helps me to stay sharp as well.


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 3, 2008)

swisherhouse said:


> how many plants is good for a 400 hps.


The lamp should be 12-24 inches from the plants first of all. You can go by this or by the below chart. Depending on whether your growing bushes or SOG.

400 watt hps: 2.25 x 2.25= 5 square feet
400 watt mh: 2 x 2= 4 sq feet

600 watt hps: 3 x 3= 9 sq feet

1000 watt hps: 4 x 4= 16 sq feet
1000 watt mh: 3.25 x 3.25= 12.25 sq feet


----------



## sarsface (Apr 5, 2008)

hey southflorida, is there anyway to cheap out on a chiller? i got all the parts and tools i need to do this, im just not too interested in shelling out 7-800$ for a chiller..


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 5, 2008)

Check this out by Filthy Fletch https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/23028-diy-water-chiller-setup.html

The only other way is to get air cooled lights so that the heat does not disrupt the temps in the res.


----------



## swisherhouse (Apr 6, 2008)

thank you southflorida


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 6, 2008)

no problem man


----------



## dankshit1092 (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah thanks this help...NON EXPERIENCED GROWERS NEED TO READ THIS..plus the faq


----------



## aceb07 (Apr 7, 2008)

i would just like to say thanks a lot to southfloridasean. my seeds sprouted n a matter of days thanx 2 your help


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 7, 2008)

No problem, happy to help you anytime


----------



## sarsface (Apr 9, 2008)

hey southflorida, ive been doing research on co2, and id love to give it a try unfortunately i have funding only enough for 1 burner and monitoring system atm. I was wondering if co2 is better used in the baby/veg state or in the final budding stage and if i were to use co2 with the baby/veg would it be harmful to not use co2 in the budding stage after the plants have been in a co2 rich environment? Also if u know of any good brands or could recommend anything would be awesome! maybe a monitoring system too?


lol sorry for all the questions and tyvm for all the help uve been so far.


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 9, 2008)

CO2 can be used for veg & flowering. Make sure to keep your ppm at 1500 thats really the only way CO2 will be effective. Also remember that fans can not exhaust while CO2 is being run. It will just waste the CO2 enrichment within the growroom. CO2 works best in a sealed growroom. But for this you will need aircooled lights or an ac within the room.


----------



## sarsface (Apr 9, 2008)

if u had to choose btween using co2 in the veg state or budding, which would u choose?


----------



## THCStoryTeller (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks good info


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 12, 2008)

sarsface said:


> if u had to choose btween using co2 in the veg state or budding, which would u choose?


 
Use it for flowering. Youll get denserbuds & thicker stems.


----------



## aceb07 (Apr 12, 2008)

is it possible to germ seeds n roockwool cubes???


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 13, 2008)

aceb07 said:


> is it possible to germ seeds n roockwool cubes???


Well you good moisten the rockwool & put the seed on top of the rockwool & put it in a ziplock bag. Dont put the seed in it, put it on top. Rememberto keep it in a cool & dark place until you see that it has germinated. Check ocassionally to make sure the rockwool is moist, not WET.


----------



## jumpinjohn (Apr 13, 2008)

hi 
just wondering if u were to leave a 250w hps lite on for 60 hours during the 12/12 period 4 weeks in,what would happen?


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 13, 2008)

jumpinjohn said:


> hi
> just wondering if u were to leave a 250w hps lite on for 60 hours during the 12/12 period 4 weeks in,what would happen?


 
Check out my thread on light manipulation.


----------



## canigirl (Apr 16, 2008)

i soak mine overnight then put them in the rockwool and moisten...then i put them in veg lighting...works 4 me


----------



## irishgirl (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks I am new and the cloning thing really helped me.


----------



## Backwoods grower (Apr 19, 2008)

* how can i get ahold of staff or which do e-mails. yea im a newbie lol*


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 19, 2008)

Backwoods grower said:


> * how can i get ahold of staff or which do e-mails. yea im a newbie lol*


Go the roll it up main page scroll to the bottom you should see a moderator listing. You can PM one of them.


----------



## Lobotomist (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks from a newbie on his maiden voyage!


----------



## projump (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a question that was not on the list.. I have a 1000Watt HPS I am a newbie can i pour watter directly on top of the bulb so it warms up the water before it hits the plants, I dont want to do it without asking because I dont want to hinder the life of the bulb. kidding.


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Apr 28, 2008)

projump said:


> I have a question that was not on the list.. I have a 1000Watt HPS I am a newbie can i pour watter directly on top of the bulb so it warms up the water before it hits the plants, I dont want to do it without asking because I dont want to hinder the life of the bulb. kidding.


 
Not a good idea for several reasons. Just start with warm water from the tap or off the stove. Warm you water with a microwave. DO NOT warm water with your HPS bulb.


----------



## Enkilot (May 14, 2008)

What is the easiest/best/fastest way to germinate seeds?


----------



## southfloridasean (May 14, 2008)

Enkilot said:


> What is the easiest/best/fastest way to germinate seeds?


Put them between layers of paper towels. Keep the paper towels moist at all times. What I do is put mine between paper towels, moisten the towels & then put it on a plate & then into my bread pan that sits on top of the refrigerator. Works great.

Or you can get a heat mat with a thermostat, keep it at 75-78 degrees then get a propagation tray & put the moist paper towels with the seeds in between the towels. Always keep the paper towels moist & do not expose the seeds to any light. 

Once they show a tap root, put them into your preference of oasis cubes, rockwool or soil then once they show foilage put a t5 or t8 overhead.


----------



## Enkilot (May 14, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Put them between layers of paper towels. Keep the paper towels moist at all times. What I do is put mine between paper towels, moisten the towels & then put it on a plate & then into my bread pan that sits on top of the refrigerator. Works great.
> 
> Or you can get a heat mat with a thermostat, keep it at 75-78 degrees then get a propagation tray & put the moist paper towels with the seeds in between the towels. Always keep the paper towels moist & do not expose the seeds to any light.


I'm using the papertowel method. I heard somewhere that it would take around 40 hours, if kept at a decent temp ... they're bagseed, and they've been in moist papertowel for almost 3 days ...


----------



## southfloridasean (May 14, 2008)

Enkilot said:


> I'm using the papertowel method. I heard somewhere that it would take around 40 hours, if kept at a decent temp ... they're bagseed, and they've been in moist papertowel for almost 3 days ...


Are they in a dark humid area?


----------



## Enkilot (May 14, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Are they in a dark humid area?


They are in a dark area, yes. Humid? Not so much. Warm? Eh ... so so ... right around 65°F

Whatcha' thinkin' ???


----------



## mockingbird131313 (May 14, 2008)

Enkilot said:


> They are in a dark area, yes. Humid? Not so much. Warm? Eh ... so so ... right around 65°F
> 
> Whatcha' thinkin' ???


Typicle bagseed is NOT so easy to germinate, for a variety of reasons. The exception is when the grower is trying to carefully grow a few seeds. Then his excess seeds might be your gain. Also, I have better luck with water in a cup germination. But, that's just me talkin...


----------



## twosaws (May 15, 2008)

when do i use cal mag and do i use it with kool bloom thank you


----------



## aceb07 (May 20, 2008)

Enkilot said:


> I'm using the papertowel method. I heard somewhere that it would take around 40 hours, if kept at a decent temp ... they're bagseed, and they've been in moist papertowel for almost 3 days ...


i wouldnt stress it. the last seed i germed took 5 days to germ and 10 days to sprout but grew to b a very strong young lady


----------



## sloanpro (May 20, 2008)

I teabag with male plants


----------



## JTSBossMan (May 23, 2008)

I teabag my friends with my male plants... just sneak right up on 'em while they're sleeping and start dipping their.... Oh wait, you mean like make tea? Sorry, off topic.


----------



## StonedSurfer54 (Jun 5, 2008)

on the nuit bottle it sais for everyday watering use one teaspoon per gallon and thats what i did.


is that ok?

Still use that one once a week after week four?


Thanks in advance

--C


----------



## StonedSurfer54 (Jun 5, 2008)

oops, i posted this in the wrong place... 

shit..


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Jun 5, 2008)

StonedSurfer54 said:


> on the nuit bottle it sais for everyday watering use one teaspoon per gallon and thats what i did.
> 
> 
> is that ok?
> ...


Nutrient requirements are different for each cannabis strain. So start with 1/4 of the regular amount of nutrient and work up a little each week.


----------



## tjnew (Jun 7, 2008)

this is lil late but for my germinating i take the seeds place em in a towel get it damp put in a ziplock n then put it under my dresser like a dark spot it works awesome...well ive germinated for my friends but now im actaully growing...


----------



## Terroricia (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi All Newbie here

Some advice please on where i go from here. I have 4 plants approx all the same height about 18 inches. All of these were infected with spider mites when given to me at 6 inches. I now managed to free the all of this darn bug. I had to take alot of the leaves off of them because they were damaged. 2 of these plants are now ready to as their folage has really come back and are I assume ready to flower. But this is where i get confused because i have read so many conflicting ways on here on what to do at this stage. I've grown these plants on my window sill. At present it has been really hot so i have been putting them in the garden during the day and bringing them in at night when it cools, back to their resting place on the window sill.
For the last couple of days i have been putting one plant under the stairs in darkness for 12 hours then it comes out to join the rest of his/her friends. I thought i would do this one by one so i could sex the plants. Is this okay? From what I've read within 10 days I should find out if its male or female. If it was female I was going to take a cutting from this. Is this the right stage to do this? Also how long do i keep up with the 12 on and 12 off for? Any advice on where to go from here would be appreciated. I'm not using any lights unless its sunlight. Feed is tomato plant food. And plenty of TLC. Dont want to go into growing big time just want a constant supply of the smoking stuff. They are growing okay doing it the natural way i am and would like to keep it going like this. This is the first time I have grown this stuff so please keep it simple please. I've never heard of some of the things you guys are talking about is this because i am in the UK and many of these products are available in other countries?
Any help from here on would be appreciated. Many Thanks

Terroricia


----------



## billybong420 (Jul 11, 2008)

this is my first plant if it gets purple flowers on top is it male


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Jul 11, 2008)

billybong420 said:


> this is my first plant if it gets purple flowers on top is it male


There are many photos in these forums and also in the GrowFAQ section of this sites. You can also do a Google search of cannabis flowers and find hundres to look at.

But the short answer is this, does those flowers have white hair coming out of them? Yes = girl. Do the flowers look like little coconuts on a tree? Yes = boy.


----------



## slock07 (Jul 24, 2008)

I have light leaking in just how dark does it have to be?
I spent alot of coin on an elaborate system, and am having to modify the room is pretty big...60 x 84 and i cant seem to make it black....
Thanks,


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Jul 24, 2008)

slock07 said:


> I have light leaking in just how dark does it have to be?
> I spent alot of coin on an elaborate system, and am having to modify the room is pretty big...60 x 84 and i cant seem to make it black....
> Thanks,


A full moon will cast shadows. So some small amout of leakage is not going to hurt your plants. You might consider putting a curtain in front of the room door.


----------



## TalkBoxMike (Jul 28, 2008)

oh wow sweet ass grass


----------



## growman420 (Jul 31, 2008)

how do i know when my plant is in the last 4-6 weeks


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Aug 1, 2008)

growman420 said:


> how do i know when my plant is in the last 4-6 weeks


There are pictures of trichrome crystals in some of the threads. A cheap lense will show when the crystals are amber; which is when they offer peak results.

Some people split their harvest over a week or two to maximize the quality crystals.


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks for all the answers. it's a nice welcome to the community!


----------



## Goncha (Aug 5, 2008)

How do you "Top"
or trim a plant to make it grow bushy not tall????


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Aug 5, 2008)

Goncha said:


> How do you "Top"
> or trim a plant to make it grow bushy not tall????


First let the plant grow at least 8 inches. Then cut the plant top off. The plant will then grow two new main stems. Allow them to grow four inches and then top them. They will grow four new stems, from the two ends. Now you have a bush.

Most plant books explain the process. It is pretty simple.


----------



## papercha[$]er (Aug 13, 2008)

Good.shit 
&&& useful....


----------



## nfhu88 (Aug 14, 2008)

i use some poly vinyle and velcroe. works for me



slock07 said:


> I have light leaking in just how dark does it have to be?
> I spent alot of coin on an elaborate system, and am having to modify the room is pretty big...60 x 84 and i cant seem to make it black....
> Thanks,


----------



## triplebeam (Aug 20, 2008)

can a person clone a ruderalis bred plant? wondering because seems to me that since this plant flowers automatically that the clone would not get very much veg time if any. If it can be done will clone revert back to the start of the time limit? asking because was considering some nyc diesel x lowryder #2. I was trying to figure out in order to get some clones. Have no experience with this classification of plant, any proven information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## omegafarmer (Aug 22, 2008)

how do you start a thread? i see no link for that nor instructions


----------



## MR NA5TYTIME (Aug 22, 2008)

i have the same Q: How the fuck do you start a damn thread on this site???!!!


----------



## omegafarmer (Aug 22, 2008)

ok i figured it out - you have to be in a specific room for a thread starter link to appear


----------



## MR NA5TYTIME (Aug 22, 2008)

i'm still confused, what room and where is the link?


----------



## omegafarmer (Aug 23, 2008)

go to any room and look for it at the top left, but you wont find it at `new posts`


----------



## monster12 (Aug 25, 2008)

just a couple quick questions ... i just stared my first grow i got a 3x3x4 area with a 400w hps light and 3 53 wat flouros i got a 9"fan mounted on the side drawing fresh air in and a 6" fan blowing on the bulb of the light from about 12" away the room their in is probally about 90-100 degrees from rising heat ..... i ordered some morbloom and fish emulsion for ferts ... i got 3 about a month old and one is about 5" and just growing leafs out the top like nuts the other 2 are growing "ok" compared to the one they got say 10 leafs ... and their pointing up at the light constantly ... and kinda maybe turining slightly yellow ive bin useing a fertlizer i shoulded have bin useing i guess a friend said and turned me onto that stuff so their just getting water everyday because the light seems to dry the soil bad but i dont know maybe they dont need water? any tips / sugesstions would be helpfull


----------



## nfhu88 (Aug 25, 2008)

monster12 said:


> just a couple quick questions ... i just stared my first grow i got a 3x3x4 area with a 400w hps light and 3 53 wat flouros i got a 9"fan mounted on the side drawing fresh air in and a 6" fan blowing on the bulb of the light from about 12" away the room their in is probally about 90-100 degrees from rising heat ..... i ordered some morbloom and fish emulsion for ferts ... i got 3 about a month old and one is about 5" and just growing leafs out the top like nuts the other 2 are growing "ok" compared to the one they got say 10 leafs ... and their pointing up at the light constantly ... and kinda maybe turining slightly yellow ive bin useing a fertlizer i shoulded have bin useing i guess a friend said and turned me onto that stuff so their just getting water everyday because the light seems to dry the soil bad but i dont know maybe they dont need water? any tips / sugesstions would be helpfull



are you using the HPS now? if you are you prob wont need it until u start flowering. all u need are the florescent lights, about 2 inchs away from the plant, for the vegitative stage. also 90-100 is way too hot. u want about 78F . plants wont grow as fast in high heat and they will start to die. Check ur PH too. i think soil should be at 6.5ish but im not sure. u might want to check up on that. im a hydro guy sorry haha.


----------



## monster12 (Aug 26, 2008)

yea i think the heat might be getting to them woke up and checked them today and their leafs are curling... more yellow i dunno maybet ill try and get some pics up


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 26, 2008)

> omegafarmerhow do you start a thread? i see no link for that nor instructions





> MR NA5TYTIMEi have the same Q: How the fuck do you start a damn thread on this site???!!!





> Welcome ( insert your name here) , here is what I do. I will click on the subject that I want to start a thread in, Lets say I want to start a *Grow Journal*. I would click on that subject, *Grow Journals*, its the last entry in every thread line, Subject. When you click on that it takes you to the *Grow Journal* Forum, you will see there are a few there. At the top left hand corner it says like *New Thread* or Start a Thread, some thing like that. Click on it, enter your Title, and share your plan. Details are helpful, pictures are a must. Before you are done with your post, Scroll down to the bottom where it says *notification*, and make sure you are getting notified if someone posts in your thread, That way, you can put all of your unanswered questions in one spot. I think you start out in Advanced Mode, if not select *Go Advanced*. This will allow you to post pictures right in the thread. You just scroll down to *Manage Attachments*>Brings up a new *WIndow *were you can *Browse*> and *Upload*>*Close this Window*> and *Preview Post*. They will show up as thumbnails in the bottom of the post. *Submit Reply*.
> We do have a Grow Journal Contest going, GardenKnowm is heading that one up, check it out, second place is still open. lol Welcome VV


I hate to say it, I think it should be question one of the 101 already asked questions if fact I think it should be readily available and probably is somewhere. VV


----------



## GrnMan (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow! How do you start a thread? I think that info is all over this site, plus there is a button that reads, "new thread".


----------



## butterfly5161 (Sep 1, 2008)

when my plants start buding is there a certain fertilizer I should use. What is the best way to promote the buds to grow?


----------



## GrnMan (Sep 1, 2008)

Something high in P and K. I also use some stuff called Bio Boost - a supplement - it is suppose to help promote budding with a punch! It's also a good idea to flush your pots before you switch to the flowering nutes.


----------



## DMXAK47 (Sep 9, 2008)

i never grow inside and want to try. so please help. mh or hps witch ones is for grow and flower? can i use any black lights to grow clones?


----------



## SayWord (Oct 9, 2008)

first post. does anyone have anything to say about playing music once a day for your plants? i googled it just to see and came across a website that said there was evidence playing three hours of soothing music a day would make a huge difference.


----------



## Amoeba (Oct 10, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Wow! How do you start a thread? I think that info is all over this site, plus there is a button that reads, "new thread".


One of the most amazing pictures I have ever seen. She would destroy a cheeseburger I bet.


----------



## dizzle9250 (Oct 10, 2008)

i am loving this site more everyday. lots of goor free info for the comon dude who wants to grow his own and get lit. god bless america!!! by the way, i have a question posted in the harvest threads under what to do with yound budding plant. any info would help. havent got any hits on it yet. thanks guys.


----------



## Minty (Oct 10, 2008)

hey need to ask u all summat. basically i wanna grow skunk inside my house and need to knw wat strain causes the least amount of smell whilst growing?. any1 knw?


----------



## nfhu88 (Oct 10, 2008)

use onagel to cover up the smell. it kinda smells like laundry and it works pretty good. if u have a small garden the smell shouldnt be too bad untill the last month or so. 



Minty said:


> hey need to ask u all summat. basically i wanna grow skunk inside my house and need to knw wat strain causes the least amount of smell whilst growing?. any1 knw?


----------



## SayWord (Oct 11, 2008)

SayWord said:


> first post. does anyone have anything to say about playing music once a day for your plants? i googled it just to see and came across a website that said there was evidence playing three hours of soothing music a day would make a huge difference.


anybody???


----------



## Microracer87 (Oct 11, 2008)

Myth busters did research on the music theory and I believe that heavy metal actually increased yeild in product and plants size and mass


----------



## SayWord (Oct 14, 2008)

so my plants are about two weeks old. i've had them on 16/8 and would like to put them on 24. is it too late to do this because it will fuck up their cycle? or would it still be okay?


----------



## SayWord (Oct 15, 2008)

alright well i put them on 24 so hopefully they dig it and dont die on me


----------



## filtyfingas (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks alot.
Much of this helped me out.


----------



## Roygbiv (Oct 18, 2008)

Solid thread, good information for sure. 

Thanks


----------



## feliks420 (Oct 29, 2008)

Microracer87 said:


> Myth busters did research on the music theory and I believe that heavy metal actually increased yeild in product and plants size and mass


Yes, but not by much at all, could have been where they were placed on the rooftop greenhouses in relation to the sun, somehow, too....would have been better if they did a hydro test with less variables... 

By the way, THANK YOU to all of the contributors to this site, you've helped me immensely!


----------



## Vorna (Oct 30, 2008)

How long from date of sprout should the plants be in veg mode?


----------



## Roseman (Oct 30, 2008)

Vorna said:


> How long from date of sprout should the plants be in veg mode?


theres a dude here named fdd2blk, and he told me something here, two years ago that really impressed me.
He said it does not make sense for children to have babies. You just don't impregnate 6 and ten year old kids.
Well, logic and common sense says we ought to not start pot to making flowers, until the pot plant is adult and mature.
Naturally, outdoors, in this hemisphere, we'd plant pot around the month of May, in Spring time. Sometimes around early to Mid July, when the day light changes and the days shorten, the plant is stimulated to start and begin FLOWERING.
Out doors, in soil, that would mean in nature, naturally, you'd VEG for about two and a half months; Ten Weeks.
In doors, in HYDRO, Grow Time is cut in half with 24/7 Lights and you'd VEG for 5 weeks.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 30, 2008)

Can't rep ya for it, thanx for that roseman. This is the reason Al B says take big clones. By the time you get a mother ready to take 5.5mil cuttings it has been in veg for about 10 weeks, just like it would if it was outdoors, it is Veggitatively mature and ready to flower, just throw some roots on it and go. VV


----------



## Vorna (Oct 30, 2008)

Roseman said:


> theres a dude here named fdd2blk, and he told me something here, two years ago that really impressed me.
> He said it does not make sense for children to have babies. You just don't impregnate 6 and ten year old kids.
> Well, logic and common sense says we ought to not start pot to making flowers, until the pot plant is adult and mature.
> Naturally, outdoors, in this hemisphere, we'd plant pot around the month of May, in Spring time. Sometimes around early to Mid July, when the day light changes and the days shorten, the plant is stimulated to start and begin FLOWERING.
> ...


So if I change my lighting schedule to 24/7 instead of 18/6 that would cut the time before flowering in half??


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 30, 2008)

No it will increase your lights on time by 1/3 not 1/2. vv


----------



## nfhu88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Vorna said:


> So if I change my lighting schedule to 24/7 instead of 18/6 that would cut the time before flowering in half??


the reason for keeping longer lighting, 24/0 or 18/6, is to keep the plant in a vegitative state

leave it at 24/0 so the plant can photosynthesise 24 hours a day. 


also, it doesnt really matter when you start flowering. i start flowering my plants at 4 weeks about 1foot tall due to space. 

i hear people flowering clones at 2 weeks and i hear people flowering at 2 months, so it really depends on your space and how big u want your plants to be. 

you get to play god for indoor grows, thats what i like about it


----------



## Roseman (Oct 31, 2008)

Vorna said:


> So if I change my lighting schedule to 24/7 instead of 18/6 that would cut the time before flowering in half??


No, your math is not right. 24/7 will grow a plant faster than 18/6, YES, for sure. How much faster depends on too many factors. 24/7 vs 18/6 is a big arguement and very debatable. I always use 24/7 since I did mnmy first grow at 18/6 and saw the difference. I WAS trying to be all NATURAL with 18/6, until someone asked me how NATURAL is it growing pot in the closet, in water, under artificial lights with chemical nutrients????

And I've seen plants grown in a shot glass, that were put on 12/12 at the second day. Much depends on your area or grow space. If you got plenty of room, VEG them for 5 weeks.


----------



## hardrockereverett (Nov 7, 2008)

When it comes to fertilizer, what is meant by a fertilizer in water solution? How does this affect the ppm? does this affect the N-P-K or vice versa?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 8, 2008)

hardrockereverett said:


> When it comes to fertilizer, what is meant by a fertilizer in water solution? How does this affect the ppm? does this affect the N-P-K or vice versa?


If you tested the solution by itself it would be a million part per million parts. PPM, is parts per million. What you are testing is how many molecules are conductors, the EC (electric conductivity). No, testing the EC does not affect the NPK, it only tests the conductivity not how many molecules of nitrogen are in the solution. You control that by the mixture of npk you put in. That is the reason you use vegging solution and flowering solution and then change your tanks every two weeks. VV


----------



## hardrockereverett (Nov 8, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> If you tested the solution by itself it would be a million part per million parts. PPM, is parts per million. What you are testing is how many molecules are conductors, the EC (electric conductivity). No, testing the EC does not affect the NPK, it only tests the conductivity not how many molecules of nitrogen are in the solution. You control that by the mixture of npk you put in. That is the reason you use vegging solution and flowering solution and then change your tanks every two weeks. VV


Thanks for the info, one last question though, is that for hydroponic or just soil growing?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 8, 2008)

hardrockereverett said:


> Thanks for the info, one last question though, is that for hydroponic or just soil growing?


I apologize for not making it clear. It doesn't matter if you are growing in soil or some other medium. You mix your nutes with the water you are going to use to the desired ppm, ec or tds (TotalDissolvedSolids) that is recommended for the nutes you are using and then ph your water for the medium you are using. In my hydro system that is how I do it, when I grew with soil that is the way I should have done it. The difference is in the amount of solution, I mix 30 gallons, put it in a res and feed it to my plants using a flood and drain system that is automated, when I was growing in soil I used to mix up a couple of gallons and pump my arm up above the plant to flood it, gravity drained it to the bottom of the pot. And it would still be the same if the automated system were aero, nft, ebb and flow etc. Mix your nutes with water and use an appropriate meter to test the ppm, ph the water for the medium, apply it to your plants. VV


----------



## Staflo22 (Nov 9, 2008)

should i keep my heat mat on seedlings once they have germinated


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 9, 2008)

Staflo22 said:


> should i keep my heat mat on seedlings once they have germinated


 Well...this is a little confusing. Once your seeds have germinated you plants them, and yes, if you are going to use a heat mat you would use it underneath the pots the seedlings are in for a week or so. This additional heat at the root zone help them. VV


----------



## Rick McNasty (Nov 11, 2008)

What lights should i use, not to draw attention to myself!


----------



## TRIP OUT 4:20 (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, thank you this really helped out alot. I have to say that this forum is very impressive! I checked out a few others as i started to prepare for my first grow but none were nearly as good as this one. 

I'm new to growing and have just recently started my first grow so if I have any questions this will definately be the first place I look. Thanks again and happy smoking


----------



## Roseman (Nov 15, 2008)

Rick McNasty said:


> What lights should i use, not to draw attention to myself!


That qauestion always starts an arguement. CFLs vs HIDs.

HID lights are more efficient for sure, but they cost more, get very much hotter, hotter and use more electricity. They are more appropiate for a big or commercial grow.
CFLS are not as efficient and you need more of them, but they just barely get hot, they use less electricity, and they are easier to move around. I use CFLs. For just personal use, they are best, in my opinion. I will not argue it.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice thread!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Dec 4, 2008)

Great thread with alot of helpful info for all----plus rep...


----------



## DMXAK47 (Dec 5, 2008)

is this ok to get for a ph tester




View larger picture












 price: *US $20.99* 
Ended:*Dec-04-08 22:02:58 PST*
Shipping:*US $8.00*
Other (see description)
Service to United States
(more services)
Ships to:United States, CanadaItem location:Airmail to US & Canada, United StatesYou can also: Email to a friend 

*Listing and payment details: HideShow*Starting time:Nov-27-08 22:02:58 PSTPayment methods:*PayPal*See details
*Get 15% back* on all Holiday purchases thru Dec 31 with your new eBay MasterCard! Max rebate $30. US Residents Only. *See Details* | *Apply Now*










Meet the sellerSeller:








pricesnonsence




( 2531




)














Feedback:*99.2 % Positive*Member:since Jul-09-05 in Australia




See detailed feedback




 Add to Favorite Sellers




 *View seller's other items*
Contact the seller instantly











Buy safely*1. **Check the seller's reputation*Score: 2531 | 99.2% Positive 
See detailed feedback*2. **Check how you're protected*




</SPAN>




Returns:Seller accepts returns. 
30 Days Exchange




Description
























[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Item Specifics - Item Condition_[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]Condition: [/FONT]*New *













































*Product Information*




*Buy With Confidence*​









*New Digital EC Meter - CE Approval* 
*12 Months Manufacture Warranty* 
*We Endorse Our Product With First 30 Days Replacement Warranty*​*Easy Operation*:[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]

*Testing EC Level Has Never Been So Easy*[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]
*Turn On The Unit - Dip - Stir - Read*[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]





*Super Accurate For* :[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]

*Aquarium & Koi*[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]
*Swimming Pool & Spa*[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]
*Laboratory & Hospital*[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]
*Nutrient*[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]
*Hydroponics*[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]
*Manual And Screwdriver*[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]
*Lower Power Consumption - Use Only 2 Button Batteries - Included* 









*Each Item Will Not Only Be Tested By The Manufacturer But Also By Us Before Shipping - Perfect Delivery Every Time *




*Bonus: *A Second Set Of Button Battery - *Free* With Buy It Now *For Our Other Water Meters Listings Please* *Click Here *




*If You Have Any Issue Regarding Transactions, Please Click me **For Our Latest Announcement*​ 
*Specifications* *Specification*[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]
New Model:[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]
EC-1383[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]
Measuring Accuracy:[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]
± 2% F.S[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]
Measuring Range:[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]
0.00 - 19.99 ms/cm[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]
[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;]Resolution: [/FONT]
[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;]0.01 ms/cm [/FONT]
Power Source:[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]
2x 3v CR2032 Batteries Included[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]
Automatic Temperature Compensation:[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]
0&#8211; 50 °C [FONT=&#23435;&#20307;][/FONT]
Dimension:[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]
150x27x 20 mm [FONT=&#23435;&#20307;][/FONT]
Weight:[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]
45 g [FONT=&#23435;&#20307;][/FONT]
Operating Condition:[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]
0&#8211; 50 °C [FONT=&#23435;&#20307;][/FONT]
Calibration:[FONT=&#23435;&#20307;] [/FONT]
Manual, Pre-Calibrate 
​


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 6, 2008)

If you don't care how long it lasts, it will be fine. Anything you use will be better than nothing, just don't expect a cheap meter to work for very long, I started with just the drops, so having one of those meters would have been a step up. VV


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 7, 2008)

Just wanted to pop in here and say thanks to roll it up..... I have searched around and this is the greatest site by far...with the help and knowledge from so many people here i have been able to take very valuable info...apply it to my grow....exploit it like a ho and prosper like a mofo...

U guys are the greatest

dl


----------



## Roseman (Dec 8, 2008)

Vorna said:


> So if I change my lighting schedule to 24/7 instead of 18/6 that would cut the time before flowering in half??


No, the time for VEGGING varies by SOIL OR HYDRO, Strain, kind of plant, etc

In HYDRO, I veg 5 weeks with 24 hour a day lights. Most growers still veg 5 weeks even with 18/6 lights, in Hydro.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 8, 2008)

Rick McNasty said:


> What lights should i use, not to draw attention to myself!


That question often starts an arguement, because it is so debatable. Sort of like Mustang or Corvette!!!!
Soil or Hydro?

It jsut depends on your budget, space, amount of plants, how fast you want it, do you vent the heat or want no heat, etc


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 8, 2008)

Roseman said:


> That question often starts an arguement, because it is so debatable. Sort of like Mustang or Corvette!!!!
> Soil or Hydro?
> 
> It jsut depends on your budget, space, amount of plants, how fast you want it, do you vent the heat or want no heat, etc


 ill toke to that!


----------



## Roseman (Dec 9, 2008)

I own this one:




I paid $59 and I like it. Make sure whatever you get comes with batteries.


----------



## ChronicCapnomancy (Dec 10, 2008)

Great work Widow Maker!


----------



## lumberjack (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks man. just registered for this forum to thank you, and I know I will be using it a lot soon. much love!


----------



## Roseman (Dec 11, 2008)

lumberjack said:


> thanks man. Just registered for this forum to thank you, and i know i will be using it a lot soon. Much love!


welcome to riu!!


----------



## chrisKovach101 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have found a site for 55% off hydroponic marijuana books

http://www.hydroponicbible.com/wholesalers.html


----------



## Izzyvibes (Dec 11, 2008)

If i were using a 15 gallon pot indoor, how much water should i put in it...Ive been using 3.5 liters of water every other day. am I on the right track? Any information can help, this is my first time.


----------



## SayWord (Dec 12, 2008)

chrisKovach101 said:


> I have found a site for 55% off hydroponic marijuana books
> 
> http://www.hydroponicbible.com/wholesalers.html



dude you wrote these books. theyre by chris kovach. soooooo what the fuck are u doin? promoting ur books on the internet like u just came across this awesome site that has them?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 12, 2008)

SayWord said:


> dude you wrote these books. theyre by chris kovach. soooooo what the fuck are u doin? promoting ur books on the internet like u just came across this awesome site that has them?


I figured it was spam. He should have just been honest about it. VV



> IzzyvibesIf i were using a 15 gallon pot indoor, how much water should i put in it...Ive been using 3.5 liters of water every other day. am I on the right track? Any information can help, this is my first time. Yesterday 12:26 PM


Welcome Izzy, wow thats a big pot, how old is the plant. Not many of us have pots that big. You may have to experiment with this on our own. VV


----------



## Izzyvibes (Dec 12, 2008)

Well im really new to this and i tried hydro first but it wasnt working out the way i hoped it would.The reason why i decided to start my own op is mainly the fact that im tired of the clubs BS prices and growing what i smoke is going to be very rewarding. Also i didnt want to go over the legal limit haha.I have one ak and one widow that i got off mothers, these strains have a high yield and I used a cloner machine until they were rooted (obviously). i transplanted them 14 days ago into a room with 600W 18 on 6 off. Their 8 inches and they look very healthy in their 15 gallon pots. Does anyone have an opinion on the pressure mist sprayer? Ive heard they burn the plants...? does 3.5 liters of water sound right for every other day? Should i let the tap water sit for 24 hours before watering?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 12, 2008)

Izzyvibes said:


> Well im really new to this and i tried hydro first but it wasnt working out the way i hoped it would, so im going to take a horticulture class  The reason why i decided to start my own op is mainly the fact that im tired of the clubs BS prices and growing what i smoke is going to be very rewarding. Also i didnt want to go over the legal limit because im paranoid haha. Anyways, I talked to my friends pops who used to do this many years ago and he pointed me in the right direction. Its funny because hes a really roots guy who only grew outdoor so he thinks my indoor experiment is very "un natural". I have one ak and one widow that i got off mothers, these strains have a high yield and I used a cloner machine until they were rooted (obviously). i transplanted them 14 days ago into a room with 600W 18 on 6 off. Their 8 inches and they look very healthy in their 15 gallon pots. Does anyone have an opinion on the pressure mist sprayer? Ive heard they burn the plants...?


Well...ok, its not the mister that burns the plants it the light being too close to the plants when you mist them. They will grow roots to fill that pot, they will be very tall eventually. I hope you have a really tall room.



> does 3.5 liters of water sound right for every other day?


No it doesn't, it sounds like a lot more water then plants that age could ever use. Do you get water running out of the pot??



> Should i let the tap water sit for 24 hours before watering?


It wouldn't hurt to and it might help.



> has anyone used a 15 gallon pot before?


I have seen picture of a few, most wouldn't, its not necessary for indoor growing. The difference is control of the light cycle. Growing out doors its a little hard to turn off the sun and force flowering so they just grow big plants. Its not unusual to get a pound or two off a plant that veggies for four or five months and then flowers for a couple of months and you don't have to pay extra for the sunlight. Indoors there are ceilings and lights, etc. and we can turn off the sun and force flowering before the plants grow thru the roof.



> Am I blowin it at all? I have faith in myself but i want the best for the girls, so if theres anyone whos willing to give me advice i would really apriciate it.
> THANK YOU!!


No, you are not blowing it all, your just doing it different than most of us do. Jorge talked about this in his book. He used to recommend nothing less than a 5 gallon size for a soil grow, he has since found that 3 1/2 gallons is the most that would be necessary because of the nutes, etc that we have available now. By controlling when they plants start flowering we grow smaller plants and harvest more often, some every two weeks. 
Depending on the ceiling height you have, you may want to transplant them into smaller pots or investigate some lst and fim to make those plants 'bush out' instead of growing up. Or you will outgrow your lights. VV


----------



## Izzyvibes (Dec 12, 2008)

The water does seep through the soil and run out the bottom of the pot, into the plastic trays. i put bricks under three sides of both pots, I assumed it would be healthy for the bottom of the pot not to be flooded. Do you think that helps? Should i just give the plant two liters of water every other day, that sounds reasonable right? From the top of the pot to the 600W light its 4 feet but the room is 6.5 feet tall and 5 feet in length and width. They wont burn as long as the plant is a bit over a foot away from the light correct? At this point should i still mist it? Light misting? Im using Dynamite Premium fertilizer and its 18-6-8 which was the best i could find at Home depot. The weird thing i noticed is it doesnt mix with the water you just shake it over the plants base and in the soil. What do you think about this


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tribute to Widow Maker:

*Cloning in a cup of water.* 
permalink

Felt like I needed to expand on this subject considering other growers have begun to do this purely on my rants and raves on exactly how simple this method actually is!

*First* U cut the plant in the desired location.I prefer the Tops of the plants themselves(Topping).If U cut the stem be sure to leave at least one node for future growth on the stem.(Future Cloning) Or future (Bud sites)

*Second* Be sure to cut @ a 45 degree angle with a SHARP clean knife, shears or razor. I used a pearing knife for awhile.

*Third *Be sure to have a cup of water handy to place the cutting in directly upon cutting. Its Best to cut in water so air does not enter the main cutting stalk.

*Fourth* Scraping. This is done quickly. U want to scrape at least the bottom 1/2 inch "SKIN" off the bottom of of the main stalk of ur cutting.
THIS means removing only the OUTSIDE layer of green "SKIN".GENTLY. Just be carefull.

*Fifth* U can place these cuttings directly in the cup of water. Although ive been experimenting with dipping them in rooting hormone and superthrive ive had awesome results in just placing them in plain water.TAP WATER.

*Sixth *Cloning medium. This consists of the cup and the water. I cut my cups.( I use regular red plastic party cups found everywhere !)I cut the cups to size to be sufficient enuff to brace the tops of the cuttings (SIZE of cuttings).Meaning, the upper fan leaves dwell on the top of the cut cup.

*Seventh* This is the last step. WATER LEVEL IN CUP. I put enuff water in my cup to completely cover the area which I scraped. Usaully 1/2 inch to a quarter. THIS water is CHANGED AND WATCHED daily. 

Reason being. Cutting drink lots of water sometimes so stay on top keep ur water level consistent. Changing ur water only enstills U are taking every action neccesary to be sure ur water will not stagnate on ur new babies.

Its that simple hope this clears up things for a few people. Its very simple.

Posted this in a thread I created but thought it would be help full here. I forgot one main factor in this technique. Lighting, all I do is place the cuttings in the cup in indirect light(shaded). On the side or near my moms in the direct light.Until root growth is aquired then U can transplant to any medium U like. THANKS RIU.


----------



## SayWord (Dec 12, 2008)

im about three days deep in my first water clones using that exact way except i filled the cup really high with water, put tin foil over the top, poked holes in the tin foil then put the clones in there. is it important to use less water? thanks


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 13, 2008)

Izzyvibes said:


> > The water does seep through the soil and run out the bottom of the pot, into the plastic trays. i put bricks under three sides of both pots, I assumed it would be healthy for the bottom of the pot not to be flooded. Do you think that helps? Should i just give the plant two liters of water every other day, that sounds reasonable right?
> 
> 
> The fact that the water drains is good, the fact that you always get runoff will keep any salt build-ups flushed out, the fact that you are overwatering your plants is not good!
> ...


----------



## Izzyvibes (Dec 13, 2008)

alright ill just wait for your response tomorrow. thank you


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 13, 2008)

SayWord said:


> im about three days deep in my first water clones using that exact way except i filled the cup really high with water, put tin foil over the top, poked holes in the tin foil then put the clones in there. is it important to use less water? thanks


I use barely enuff water to cover the area of the cutting stalk I scraped. REason being Ive had problems with stalk rot using this method of cloning if my water level were to high in the cup.Anyhow I started a theread on this. Check it out. Im about to post some pix of some 7 day old cuttings that are ready to be put in my bubbler.
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/140167-cloning-cup-water.html


----------



## rouzario (Dec 14, 2008)

Let me start by saying I am new here. I'm not a pig so don't start saying shit please. 
I new to the country too. and well I'm jonesin. BAD!!! And I've tryed everything from help looking for dealer posts. (Witch is the most stupidest thing to do) to waiking around looking for people who smoke. ANd well I have not had any luck. So I have desited to grow my one. And well I need all the help i can get. From start to finish. first i need to now if those computer boxes are good. Becuse I like how that is small. I don't want to make a room out of this I just want a littel box or so.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 14, 2008)

Izzyvibes said:


> alright ill just wait for your response tomorrow. thank you


 The way that powdered fertilizers are supposed to work is that everytime it rains your plants would get whatever dose of fertilizer get dissolved by the rain. There is not any reason you can't just mix that powder with water, stir it up and water the plants. You will want to get a different formula for flowering your plants. Something a little higher in potassium content. 
The only thing you need to be concerned about with misting is burn from the light being too close when you mist them. I move my light up an foot or so and them mist them, about 20 minutes or so I move it back down. Ever notice how green everything looks outside when the temperature gets lower at night causing the rh to rise and deposit dew on the plants. Things really green up then huh. 
What you need to do is put all of this in your journal. If you have one started send me a link, if not start one. You might wnat to take a look at B.thc+r&d's journal as well. He was using 12 gallon rubbermaid containers at the time he posted his journals here. Those 15 gallon pots will grow really big plants. I suspect they are about 1 1/2 ' tall, allowing 8" above the plants for the light and a foot or so for the lightitself and ventilation systems, thats about 3' of your 6 1/2 ' of height. Plants will double and some times triple thier height once you start flowering them. 
There are example posted of things folks have done to make plants grow horizontal instead of verticle, you will need to read some of those, They will be labled LST (low stress training). VV


----------



## JZA210 (Dec 15, 2008)

im an real newbie can some one answer me my plants bout a month 1/2 old it only has three leaves on each set of them is that bad?


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 21, 2008)

JZA210 said:


> im an real newbie can some one answer me my plants bout a month 1/2 old it only has three leaves on each set of them is that bad?


Yes! It should have more.

Check out My signature to learn the secrets!


----------



## Lamamonster (Dec 25, 2008)

I have a Question about lighting. I have 2x27w equal to 100w ea. On my sprouts wha should the lighting ratio be. its on 24 now is that to much??

I know i have the wrong soil... Experiment plant.


----------



## czogbe (Dec 28, 2008)

Can anyone help please. How does one post pictures? I tried when I posted my thread but a message came up saying a security token was missing? Can I upload straight from my camera or do I have to post them somewhere? 
Thanks.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 28, 2008)

czogbe said:


> Can anyone help please. How does one post pictures? I tried when I posted my thread but a message came up saying a security token was missing? Can I upload straight from my camera or do I have to post them somewhere?
> Thanks.


Hmmm...you should be able to, scroll down to manage attatchments>Brings up a new Window where you can Browse> and Upload>, should be able to open periphials attached to you computer? Close the Window and Preview> your post. They should show up as thumbnails in the bottom of the post. Submit Reply> VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 28, 2008)

Lamamonster said:


> I have a Question about lighting. I have 2x27w equal to 100w ea. On my sprouts wha should the lighting ratio be. its on 24 now is that to much??
> 
> I know i have the wrong soil... Experiment plant.


That amount of light will be fine as long as you keep them close enough to your plant, check out some journals, there are hundreds posted in this forum, that say they are using cfl's, most of them with pictures. VV


----------



## czogbe (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the help with the pics.


----------



## hoonman (Dec 30, 2008)

I am just getting started and have a water distiller, I think this water is better than tap water, am I on the right track?


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 30, 2008)

Tommy has a pony that you brought him Santa.
I know he was naughty.


----------



## Highernhigher (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey guys. Im pretty new to this. im on my first indoor grow and i was wondering if my buds will get much bigger during the last three weeks of the grow?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 31, 2008)

Highernhigher said:


> Hey guys. Im pretty new to this. im on my first indoor grow and i was wondering if my buds will get much bigger during the last three weeks of the grow?


 yes most likely depending all on the genes of the strain


----------



## SayWord (Dec 31, 2008)

use molasses if u arent yet. it will add some wieght to ur buds. 1 tb/gal. and its suppoes to pack on the most duirng the last few weeks


----------



## yellowbr1dge (Jan 2, 2009)

does anybody have a link to the grow with the girl who started out with 12/12?? thanks


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 4, 2009)

hey can anyone tell me if i can stick germed seeds in rockwool under lights straight away or do i have to wait till the first break of leaves thanks i looked for the answer first


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 5, 2009)

U should germ ur seeds and then place the tap root in the rockwool. The process of germination is to try to help ensure a seedling will sprout but if u have a tap root then they are ready for the cubes..... 
Alot of people do things differently but when i used cubes i placed my germ seeds in the cube tap root only and let the tip or sed rest flush with my wool.
Give them a tablespoon of water no more per day until they begin growing or sprouting..
Obviously follow all the reccomended procedures of ph'ing ur water and soaking before placement..

The trick to wool is dont keep it wet. Moist is all they need and this forces the roots to grow down into the water and food supply..

Hope that helps.

Rock wool sucks tho id take it back if i was u personally and get some peat spounges.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 6, 2009)

hey guys looks like the mh 250 goes a treat in a 900x900 space how many plants would this be good for 
i dont what strain i got so i dont what there gonna do 
i also have some fluro and some big fuck off cfls 48w =240 well i think there big
is it cool to mix the lights up or is some big fuck up just wondering
help would be awsome thanks


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 7, 2009)

please anyone


----------



## SayWord (Jan 8, 2009)

aim for a plant per square foot. its fine to mix lights, actually beneficial. the more light the better!


----------



## sed360 (Jan 8, 2009)

can you tell me how long white widow will take to get to the end of the flowering stage from seed in an indoor enviroment?


----------



## mike4201105 (Jan 10, 2009)

How long after seed has popped out is week one?Is it when the the roots hit the water?


----------



## growbabymama (Jan 10, 2009)

When does the count start on timing in flowering? As soon as I go 12/12 on the lights? When I see the first hairs?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jan 10, 2009)

sed360 said:


> can you tell me how long white widow will take to get to the end of the flowering stage from seed in an indoor enviroment?


No not really, you would get that information from the breeder, the place where you ordered the seeds from. Generally the widow varieties tend to go 12 weeks. VV



> mike4201105How long after seed has popped out is week one?Is it when the the roots hit the water?


uhh... 7 days. More details of what you are doing would be necessary to help you. VV



> growbabymamaWhen does the count start on timing in flowering? As soon as I go 12/12 on the lights? When I see the first hairs?


You would start counting when you put them in flowering light. It usually takes at least a couple of weeks before you start seeing sex, the males will show first. 
Remember flowering length times are estimates. Your results may vary a little. VV


----------



## tzsetzse (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok. Day 1. I haven't purchased 1 iota or equipment yet but have a handful of seeds staring me in the face.
Before I spend $1., I'd like someone to point me to a thread that starts at accumulating the right equipment for a SMALL, personal grow box, approx. 2' square. This is all the room I can designate for my plant(s).
I'm familar with lighting as I've setup and maintained saltwater reef taks for years. MH, CFI, HO, VHO's, etc, kelvin and lumens, et al, are familiar. Co-2, pH for plants, soil composition, grow box construction, etc., are all unknowns.
I'm over 50, been buying long enough and want to economize for personal consumption only....I'm not interested in a sophisicated setup. Besides, the wife don"t toke.

Thx!
Tzsetzse


----------



## crzy4cannabis (Jan 11, 2009)

ok so like people on here have said that a film canister is airtight so i put my shit in there to keep it fresh instead of the usual bag. what i wanna know is does the weed maintain its potency if its in an airtight container?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jan 13, 2009)

tzsetzse said:


> Ok. Day 1. I haven't purchased 1 iota or equipment yet but have a handful of seeds staring me in the face.
> Before I spend $1., I'd like someone to point me to a thread that starts at accumulating the right equipment for a SMALL, personal grow box, approx. 2' square. This is all the room I can designate for my plant(s).
> I'm familar with lighting as I've setup and maintained saltwater reef taks for years. MH, CFI, HO, VHO's, etc, kelvin and lumens, et al, are familiar. Co-2, pH for plants, soil composition, grow box construction, etc., are all unknowns.
> I'm over 50, been buying long enough and want to economize for personal consumption only....I'm not interested in a sophisicated setup. Besides, the wife don"t toke.
> ...


Well, welcome to our forum youngster.lol It can be as simple as throwing a couple of seeds in some pots and watering them when you need to. One of the best sources for whatt your asking that I have seen is SeeMoreBuds book, Marijuana Buds For Less. I bought one at Barnes & Nobles, $16.95 + tax. 8 oz of dried bud from 3 plants for less than $100.00, full set of instructions, including ph and cloning. 
What's wrong with a sophisticated setup? VV


----------



## SayWord (Jan 14, 2009)

crzy4cannabis said:


> ok so like people on here have said that a film canister is airtight so i put my shit in there to keep it fresh instead of the usual bag. what i wanna know is does the weed maintain its potency if its in an airtight container?


yes yes yes yes (ten characters)


----------



## Steveo9632000 (Jan 27, 2009)

For some reason I can only find bulbs but not the casing for bulbs. anyone have any good sites they recommend to buy supplies?


----------



## jacque (Feb 2, 2009)

It is well known that there is no reason to kill males indiscriminately prior to flowering.
Males can produce the same amount or more THC at their tips as females so cut the tips and cure them for something to smoke while you are waiting on your girls.


----------



## Dartrevzz (Feb 17, 2009)

my grow room has no ventilation. a swivel fan...just leave door open when i can..how much can this affect my grow


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 17, 2009)

have you a sufficient source of CO2?


----------



## nedyrb (Feb 22, 2009)

jacque said:


> It is well known that there is no reason to kill males indiscriminately prior to flowering.
> Males can produce the same amount or more THC at their tips as females so cut the tips and cure them for something to smoke while you are waiting on your girls.


Sweet, I'm glad I stumbled upon this. I would have surely chucked them.

So are you saying to let them grow until just before flowering, then cure them, then smoke 'em?! And that wont effect the female flowers?


----------



## kelly101 (Feb 23, 2009)

whats the best humidity and temp level for my led growbox


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 24, 2009)

kelly101 said:


> whats the best humidity and temp level for my led growbox


45rh, 72-78f VV


----------



## StevenColbert (Feb 28, 2009)

am i the only one that see's 23 questions in a topic titled "101 questions" idk.. wheres the 78 other Q's?


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 28, 2009)

24... 25...


----------



## gesparza (Feb 28, 2009)

great thread


----------



## playerx21x (Mar 2, 2009)

my plant came out of the ground about and grew about 3 inches and just stopped why is this? please help me.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 3, 2009)

playerx21x said:


> my plant came out of the ground about and grew about 3 inches and just stopped why is this? please help me.


Usually caused by overwatering, of course the second cause could be underwatering. I guess we would need a little more information, can we get a little help here? VV


----------



## bigboy6801 (Mar 4, 2009)

I am a new grower and don't know how much lighting i need. My closet set up is 6ft long x 2ft wide x 8ft tall. I am looking at two 400w HPS/MH from HTG suppky since my closet is longer than wide or should i go for 1 1000w light. I read on this site that those light movers are a good idea. Could i get a 400w light and a mover and be okay with my room size? with this size of a room how many plants should i be able to grow? this closet is located in the bathroom, it has a door, but am wondering if steam from the shower will be an issue.
thanks for the help
bigboy


----------



## novicegrower22 (Mar 4, 2009)

I just bought a hydroponic set, 250 watt hps light, a bucket system, and I have 2 iconic breezes and one fan in a closet. I have failed to acquire a hygrometer for my grow space. Any tip for my grow room?

Also I have two germinated seedling that have root rot in the early stages. One has a white-yellow root while the other root is shriveling. What do I need to do to save them? 

I believe I have a temperature problem. I only water them once to twice a day. The growing medium is rockwool cubes. I have previously used the rockwool cubes to start germination but failed and reverted back to plastic bag germination. What advice is best giving for first time attempting to grow? I have limit money resources and need household items to fix my plants problems. Currently the rockwool cubes are sitting on my window ledge. 


Should I use the grow light instead of sunlight?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 5, 2009)

bigboy6801;2177893


> I am a new grower and don't know how much lighting i need. My closet set up is 6ft long x 2ft wide x 8ft tall.


Stop right there, before you go any further. Lets start with the space you have. If we use our 1 plant per square foot rule that is a maximum of of 12 plants. If you are not planning on starting seeds every time some of that space will be for clones, lets just pretend they take 2' of the long, that leaves a 4' by 2' space. One 400 watt hps will do a dandy job.



> I am looking at two 400w HPS/MH from HTG suppky since my closet is longer than wide or should i go for 1 1000w light. I read on this site that those light movers are a good idea. Could i get a 400w light and a mover and be okay with my room size?


The light mover would cost as much as a second light and no you would not want a 1000 watt light. 



> with this size of a room how many plants should i be able to grow? this closet is located in the bathroom, it has a door, but am wondering if steam from the shower will be an issue.
> thanks for the help
> bigboy


You have some research to do, you will need good air movement into and out of that small of a space. The steam from the shower should be pulled out by your bathroom exhaust fan. VV



> novicegrower22 *Problems with putting germinated seedling into new growing medium*
> I just bought a hydroponic set, 250 watt hps light, a bucket system, and I have 2 iconic breezes and one fan in a closet. I have failed to acquire a hygrometer for my grow space. Any tip for my grow room?


Uhhh...... we are going to need a little more information about your grow room first??



> Also I have two germinated seedling that have root rot in the early stages. One has a white-yellow root while the other root is shriveling. What do I need to do to save them?


Probably need to quit drowning them.



> I believe I have a temperature problem.


Ok, what is the temperature??



> I only water them once to twice a day. The growing medium is rockwool cubes. I have previously used the rockwool cubes to start germination but failed and reverted back to plastic bag germination. What advice is best giving for first time attempting to grow? I have limit money resources and need household items to fix my plants problems. Currently the rockwool cubes are sitting on my window ledge.


Now I know you need to quit drowning your plants. Rockwool holds more water than any other _medium _ you should be watering it about once every three days or so, only after it has dried out enough to let the roots get some oxygen.



> Should I use the grow light instead of sunlight?


Well.....??? It really won't matter unless you stop drowning your plants. What does your research tell you the rest of us use?? I think you have some reading and studying to do, kinda like Abe, on your own and stop watering those plants. Do not water them again until they begin to perk up and then you want them moist, not drowning. VV


----------



## Pendullum (Mar 6, 2009)

Great info for newbies like me...thanx


----------



## phillip12345 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi, i have my plants 12/12 from seeds, its only about 4 1/2 in. tall, but was wondering what nutes i should put in it since its flowering and all, its 24 days old and im thinkin its a little to early for nutes... i saw a Big Bloom at lowes and probley gonna look around home depot, and can you just grow mj without any nutes at all? if i could just get some advice on any kind of nutes for flowering that would be perfect, thanks


----------



## The Grower12435 (Mar 7, 2009)

i was wondering how cold does it have to be for my plant to die because i want to take it out side and it gets a little chilly some days and i dont want to kill it .


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 7, 2009)

phillip12345 said:


> Hi, i have my plants 12/12 from seeds, its only about 4 1/2 in. tall, but was wondering what nutes i should put in it since its flowering and all, its 24 days old and im thinkin its a little to early for nutes... i saw a Big Bloom at lowes and probley gonna look around home depot, and can you just grow mj without any nutes at all? if i could just get some advice on any kind of nutes for flowering that would be perfect, thanks


I would use flowering nutes for flowering if it was me. Yes it is possible to grow marijuana with out any nutes. Course your plants may only be about 4 1/2" tall by the time they are 4 weeks old. I suppose that could be a combination of no nutes and going to 12/ 12 from seed.
I am really confused here, you read enough to decide you needed really short plants, not enough to know when to start using nutes??? Thats kinda like taking a knife to a gun fight, your plants don't stand a chance. You are giving them about 2/3 of the light they would get naturally, they are almost 4 weeks old and you haven't feed them?
What is it we are trying to accomplish here, no yield? Yes there are folks that go 12/12 from seed, they know what they need to do to feed their plants though. If you want to be successful with this you will want to visit a HydroShop and get some decent nutes. 
IF you happen to be using Miracle Grow time release, you may be ok, Garden Knome did it, he didn't go 12/12 from seed, he did not add any nutes to the soil, it was not his first grow. VV




> The Grower12435 i was wondering how cold does it have to be for my plant to die because i want to take it out side and it gets a little chilly some days and i dont want to kill it .


Frost will do it. oh you don't want to kill it, my bad. Treat it like you would treat your self if you had nine months to live, why stress it any?? I suspect it cause your not giving it any decent light? and you think putting it outside it will do better because of the sunlight? Get serious or go ahead and kill it now, you wouldn't be harvesting an outdoor plant until about October anyway. VV


----------



## invisiballer3 (Mar 9, 2009)

so much good information for newbs here what a great sticky this it!


----------



## acexxacer (Mar 10, 2009)

how do i get my plant to branch out?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 10, 2009)

acexxacer said:


> how do i get my plant to branch out?


Top it or tie it?? Is this a trick question?? VV


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 10, 2009)

VictorVIcious said:


> why stress it any?? VV


when i finally understood the benefits to be experienced from this mindset, i cut out anything that would deter maximum effort from my plants. well said, vv.


----------



## phillip12345 (Mar 10, 2009)

How long do you think it would take to tell the sex of a plant thats 12/12 from seed and about a month old... Its under a 400 watt hps. I'm gonna start it on big bloom in about a week


----------



## chal (Mar 15, 2009)

I have seeds that I am germinating. I need to know how should I transfer the seeds once germination is complete. And how do I know when this initial process is complete. and what is the next step after germination.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 16, 2009)

chal said:


> I have seeds that I am germinating. I need to know how should I transfer the seeds once germination is complete. And how do I know when this initial process is complete. and what is the next step after germination.







02-28-2008, 12:55 PM 
 VictorVIcious





Super Stoner
*Mr. Ganja*
Join Date: Sep 2006​ Location: Northeastern USA​ Posts: 5,664​ *Gallery: *​ *












































*​ 
























 





*Germination and Planting.* 
permalink
Ok, I decided to use peet pellets for this round. Walmart had a tray of 72 of them for less than $4.00. I only have thirty seeds, so I will of course have some left over. I plan on breaking those apart and using them in the intirim pots, then transplant to finish size in coco-coir. I had been using the coco in the intirim size pots, it doesn't hold together well enough for a slow old man and even though I haven't lost any in transplant I want to be safe with these blues. SO here is the tray with the pellets, soaked in ro water to rehydrate then moistened with 1 liter of water and 5mls. of Nitrozime. The excess water will not touch the bottom of the pellets. 
Here are the three 'Germinators', we open to find......holy shit, a couple of inch long tap roots, shit better get them planted, I hate when that happens.
I use a little screw driver to rough up the whole, and then I have these bent needle nose plyers to pick the seeds up ... and place them tap root down in the pellets. Move the peet right around the seed, do not smash it down. Into the propagator, 25 seeds are now planted, 5 more to go. 
Now the work begins. You want to keep the bottom of the tray, were the roots are around 80 degrees and the air around the seedling relatively moist. This means the light is a good 6 or 7" above the plants and when they stick there little heads up they will start to stretch for the light, might not kill them, certainly won't help. For the first few days I will remove the lid a few times a day to get 'fresh air in there'. As soon as it is practicle we want to remove the lid, move the light closer, get air moving around our little plants, a nice gently spring breeze.
Check out my new toy in the other thread. VV
Attached Thumbnails      

  

__________________
This is page one from my journal. You don't have to use the bent nose pliers, you can use tweezers instead. VV


----------



## emeraldwonder (Mar 16, 2009)

just wondering do i need to pollinate my females in order to get seeds or do males grow seeds to ??????


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 17, 2009)

emeraldwonder said:


> just wondering do i need to pollinate my females in order to get seeds or do males grow seeds to ??????


You should probably have this conversation with mommy and daddy first. VV


----------



## CosGreen00 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey, I didn't want to start a new thread for this so, I hope it's in a good spot.

I've watched the ultimate grow dvds by JC, read a few books at barnes & noble, and talked to some other growers( which all seems to be hearsay and not really any "I've done this, in your exact situation." 

The girls (i hope) have been doing well in my first attempt. Under 26 watt cfls (4-6500k and 2-2700k), organic soil, top watered about once a week with a 5-1-1 fish fert and a dose of milk every other watering. Average 50% humid and 72-76 day temp 64-68 night temp.
The space is 2'x3'x5' and the pots are 8in. two fans (one on bottom and one on top) circulate the air inside while two larger fans attached to a thermostat move air in and out of the space(fresh air in the bottom stale air out the top.) The tallest, which is believed to be male because of the lack of bushiness that the others have; is almost 2ft and the rest are bushy and dense they stand at about 12-16in.
The strain is unknown (bagseed). but it is certain that all are indica. The plants that the seeds came from were about 18in tall indica with wide dark green leaves and the buds seemed to have mainly yellow and some red flowers/hairs on them. The seeds where squeezed and floated. The best 8 of the darkest almost tiger striped seeds that sank in a glass of water were planted and all are successfully grown to the above description.

In the past two weeks the lower leaves (with only 1-3 pedals) have turned yellow and almost completely died. The plants are also becoming slightly crowded the lower large fan leaves are touching the walls a bit and curling the tips of a few leaves. The bushy growth in the middle seems to be getting no light do to the crowding. Can I trim 2 large fan leaves at this time (2weeks before 12/12) without adding stress and will these pots be large enough for these small plants (I dont want to kill any) but I will have to cut down to only 6 or 4 to upgrade the pot size any more than 10in. and I do not truely know the sex at this point in time.

Side Note- The plants mentioned above are not growing under my care. I will NOT be able to provide pictures because they are not my plants, sorry my friend is not very computer savy.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 22, 2009)

CosGreen00 said:


> Hey, I didn't want to start a new thread for this so, I hope it's in a good spot.
> 
> I've watched the ultimate grow dvds by JC, read a few books at barnes & noble, and talked to some other growers( which all seems to be hearsay and not really any "I've done this, in your exact situation."
> 
> ...


This all sounds good. Here is a link 'your friend' will need. VV
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/143031-pornfolio-35.html


----------



## Cuttings2Colas (Mar 22, 2009)

I'd like to see a comparison of lollipopping vs. topping vs. any other related practices of re-shaping your plants... pros & cons, expected outcome, etc.

Maybe this could be the next "already asked question."


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 24, 2009)

Cuttings2Colas said:


> I'd like to see a comparison of lollipopping vs. topping vs. any other related practices of re-shaping your plants... pros & cons, expected outcome, etc.
> 
> Maybe this could be the next "already asked question."


I'm testing that very question right now, so if I'd love to hear about the experiences of others as well. If I'm able to develop any useful data I will most certainly post my pics/findings. I'm trying multiple topping/LST in a scrog set-up versus single lollipops straight from clone.

Strains are White Widow, Blue Cheese and Orange Bud.


Some things you've just got to try for yourself...


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 25, 2009)

Not really. Go to Grow Journal, read the ones that Mention LST or Super Cropping the pictures are there, the results are there. You have to be like Abe, do osme reading and studying, kinda on your own. DirtBag holds classes on how he creates his monster plants about every four weeks or so. Its on page 17 I think. VV


----------



## fame346 (Mar 29, 2009)

Heyyyy
Does anyone know if cannabis seeds tend to expire/go bad? I just got mine today!!!


----------



## Elipse (Apr 2, 2009)

fame346 said:


> Heyyyy
> Does anyone know if cannabis seeds tend to expire/go bad? I just got mine today!!!


i dont know the answer but where did you order from?


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 3, 2009)

Stored properly (cool, dark, low humidity) seeds will last indefinitely.

Check out the Global Seed Vault...


----------



## Smokin' (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey everyone, I have a few questions....Any help will be greatly appreciated!! 

#1 MH Bulb Angle? Ive been doing some research online and in lighting stores and have had different answeres everywhere I turn. Some say the angle of a MH bulb HAS TO be Vertical while others say that it doesnt matter if its vertical or horizontal. I would hate to spend money on a bulb and have it burn out very quickly or worse.

#2 400w MH Bulb Heat? I plan on using a cool tube if I can have the bulb horizontal. The light will be inside a refrigerator/freezer grow box so heat will be an issue. Is there anything else that I could use besides a cool tube to regulate bulb temps?

#3 If I cant use a MH Bulb Horizontal with a cool tube can I use many CFL or Floros to get the same effect?

Thanks in advance for any info you have!!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 6, 2009)

Smokin';2327013]Hey everyone, I have a few questions....Any help will be greatly appreciated!! 




> #1 MH Bulb Angle? Ive been doing some research online and in lighting stores and have had different answeres everywhere I turn. Some say the angle of a MH bulb HAS TO be Vertical while others say that it doesnt matter if its vertical or horizontal. I would hate to spend money on a bulb and have it burn out very quickly or worse.


Product Safety would not allow a bulb on the market that had to be hung only one way, either vertical or horizontal will work.




> #2 400w MH Bulb Heat? I plan on using a cool tube if I can have the bulb horizontal. The light will be inside a refrigerator/freezer grow box so heat will be an issue. Is there anything else that I could use besides a cool tube to regulate bulb temps?


No, a cool tube is the best method.
 



> #3 If I cant use a MH Bulb Horizontal with a cool tube can I use many CFL or Floros to get the same effect?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info you have!!!


Well, yes and no. I use a cool tube with my 1000watt light, it doesn't require a great big fan, just some air movement. The cfl's and floro's do produce some heat, how would you cool several independent lights?? If your 'box' is too hot with an 'air cooled' 400watt then it would be too hot with several cfl's. 
I have a question, would you get a 400 watt mh light for such a small space. You are going to want the hps to flower? VV


----------



## Smokin' (Apr 6, 2009)

VictorVIcious said:


> Smokin';2327013]Hey everyone, I have a few questions....Any help will be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VV--- Thanks for the info. THe space ill be using this light in is a refrigerator so the heat issue will exist. I was doing some research and read that a HPS bulb in not necessary during flowering, Hps bulbs just make the buds more "airy" or "fluffy" while a MH bulb will keeps the buds tighter more compact. Since its for my own personl bud size doenst matter much.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 7, 2009)

Smokin' said:


> VV--- Thanks for the info. THe space ill be using this light in is a refrigerator so the heat issue will exist. I was doing some research and read that a HPS bulb in not necessary during flowering, Hps bulbs just make the buds more "airy" or "fluffy" while a MH bulb will keeps the buds tighter more compact. Since its for my own personl bud size doenst matter much.


Soo.... all of the Manufactures are wrong when they say use mh for vegging and hps for flowering?? Oh well, it is just for you so yield doesn't matter much?? OK VV


----------



## CarbonBubblegum (Apr 8, 2009)

Smokin' said:


> Hey everyone, I have a few questions....Any help will be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> #1 MH Bulb Angle? Ive been doing some research online and in lighting stores and have had different answeres everywhere I turn. Some say the angle of a MH bulb HAS TO be Vertical while others say that it doesnt matter if its vertical or horizontal. I would hate to spend money on a bulb and have it burn out very quickly or worse.
> 
> ...


Couldn´t you just turn on the refrigirator to cool the bulb?
I guess moisture would be a problem


----------



## CarbonBubblegum (Apr 8, 2009)

I have sum:

1. Do you have to change the light cycle gradually or abruptly?
2. I´ve read that I could use glossy gift-paper to reflect light, is that true or does it need to a mylar-specific kind of gift-wrapper
3. If I read up like a bunny-hare populating, can I grow a medium to difficult plant even tho this is my first grow?
4. I´m worried of smell leaks cause of close proximity to my neighbours so I wanna ask= Does Carbon filter work 100% or does it leak smell?
And finally (I have more question thou, just don´t wanna tire you guys)
5. Are there any benefits on filtering water with carbon, cause I´ve heard they do that to drinking water for humans..

Ahhh!


----------



## joshbigbuds (Apr 8, 2009)

Rep ++++++++++++++


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 9, 2009)

CarbonBubblegum;2346364]I have sum:



> 1. Do you have to change the light cycle gradually or abruptly?


I change mine abruptly.



> 2. I´ve read that I could use glossy gift-paper to reflect light, is that true or does it need to a mylar-specific kind of gift-wrapper


Fdd posted a thread about the dollar store mylar. Mylar is mylar is mylar..



> 3. If I read up like a bunny-hare populating, can I grow a medium to difficult plant even tho this is my first grow?


If you paid attention growing up you should be fine, particularly if you keep asking the questions you have.




> 4. I´m worried of smell leaks cause of close proximity to my neighbours so I wanna ask= Does Carbon filter work 100% or does it leak smell?


If you close all of the air leaks into the room and size your intake and exhaust properly the filter will work if you size it properly for your space. Is that enough disclaimers?



> And finally (I have more question thou, just don´t wanna tire you guys)
> 5. Are there any benefits on filtering water with carbon, cause I´ve heard they do that to drinking water for humans..
> 
> Ahhh!


There are benefits for humans, and sometimes for plants, I use an RO system, my water is well water. Most municipal water systems produce water that is fine for the plants. 
Start a Journal BubbleGum. Ask your questions there, they will show up as new posts, folks will read and respond. Remember, the only dumb question is the one you didn't ask, that on will never get answered.  VV


----------



## CarbonBubblegum (Apr 9, 2009)

VictorVIcious said:


> CarbonBubblegum;2346364]I have sum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, sounds sweet, i'll start one soon. Thanks for all & all =)


----------



## The Grower12435 (Apr 10, 2009)

hey um i was wondering if any one could tell me the average grow rate of a %75 indica/%25sativa ganja plant.


----------



## jonboy146 (Apr 15, 2009)

do males have the same smell of females?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 15, 2009)

the average grow rate is three and yes they all smell the same. VV


----------



## eaglehigh (Apr 15, 2009)

whitey111 said:


> best article yet!!


i am growing in soil,newbe.plants have been under lights for about 3 weeks,some plants look yellow,do i need to add nutrients?if so how much?what numbers? THANKS


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 16, 2009)

Usually about two weeks, you would start at 1/4 strength nutes and bump it up a 1/4, if there are not any adverse effects, with each watering until you ar at full strength. The numbers you would use would be on the back of the nutes you bought. VV


----------



## Qaliente (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a question about ordering seeds online. The site i want to buy from takes euros, rather than USD's. Can i still play the equivelant amount of euros in USD's via credit card? Whats the typical payment method for ordering seeds online? As a first time grower, I'm hoping to play my cards right each step of the way. Heres a link to the site I have my eye on. http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/ I've done a lot of research/homework on the do's & don'ts of growing. So i feel pretty ambitious about growing, but purchasing the seeds is something i'm totally left in the dark about. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 19, 2009)

Qaliente said:


> I have a question about ordering seeds online. The site i want to buy from takes euros, rather than USD's. Can i still play the equivelant amount of euros in USD's via credit card? Whats the typical payment method for ordering seeds online? As a first time grower, I'm hoping to play my cards right each step of the way. Heres a link to the site I have my eye on. http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/ I've done a lot of research/homework on the do's & don'ts of growing. So i feel pretty ambitious about growing, but purchasing the seeds is something i'm totally left in the dark about. Any advice would be much appreciated.


Every site I have been to allows you to Choose the Currency. You are ordering seeds for the first time, they are not shipping them for the first time, they know what they are doing too. VV


----------



## Qaliente (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks VictorVicious  Didn't know you can pick the currency


----------



## HAT TRICK STEVE (Apr 20, 2009)

hey, i have a question,... i have read somewhere that f1 hybrids cannot be cloned is this true


----------



## doowmd (Apr 20, 2009)

approximately how long (I know it varies somewhat from strain to strain) does it take for the sex to start really showing? I'm talking about when you will see a def. start to a bud and/or balls forming. now I know this has been asked before (how do I tell the sex etc.) but I I can't look at my plants as close as some of those example pics show (I don't have digital cam. or anything) but anyway I'd just like to know how long ,while in a 12/12 light sched. , it takes for say buds and balls to start showing .


----------



## Leilani Garden (Apr 20, 2009)

doowmd said:


> approximately how long (I know it varies somewhat from strain to strain) does it take for the sex to start really showing? I'm talking about when you will see a def. start to a bud and/or balls forming. now I know this has been asked before (how do I tell the sex etc.) but I I can't look at my plants as close as some of those example pics show (I don't have digital cam. or anything) but anyway I'd just like to know how long ,while in a 12/12 light sched. , it takes for say buds and balls to start showing .


I think you did answer your own question in that it's different for different strains. If you're using 12/12 right now, you should be speeding up the process, though.

If you don't have a macro lens for your camera, maybe just get a cheap magnifying glass and then check out some of the threads here where people are asking "is this male or female?" and compare yours to their pictures. Even so, it will become blatantly obvious after a while; still, I guess you just don't really want to have to get to that point. 

Hope it all goes well!


----------



## doowmd (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Leilani, I appreciate your responses, about how long (in general) before plants become blatantly obvious?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's a couple pix of very early preflowers. These were force flowered and shown at 3 days of 12/12. I used a 3X microscope sold pretty much anywhere and show what u should look for during early sexing. Little balls or grapes on the end of a stick or a calyx and 2 tiny hairs. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## purpdaddy (May 17, 2009)

hope these can help.


----------



## mcpskills2000 (May 20, 2009)

In the words of Borat......... Veddy niiiiiice!


----------



## homegrownnuggets (May 20, 2009)

thanks for the post helped alot m8


----------



## Robo high (May 21, 2009)

Thanks helps a lot


----------



## bobbesmokin (May 22, 2009)

i just dropped a few seeds in potting soil/perlite mix a few days ago. i have a 250w MH and 3x40w cfls. my question is ; when should i start giving them the lights, mind you guys that it did not sprout yet.thanks in advance-bobbe


----------



## Canadian Crazy Train (May 23, 2009)

decent post, I'm brand new with everything I need and had no idea where to start. tanx


----------



## PhenRir (May 24, 2009)

so do you have to change what type of light your using during the different times of the grow? if so what should be used during the veg?, the flowering?


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 25, 2009)

PhenRir said:


> so do you have to change what type of light your using during the different times of the grow? if so what should be used during the veg?, the flowering?


No phen, you do not have to, most of us want to. We know that lights around the 6500k range work best for vegging plants and that lights around 3000k work best for flowering plants. And since we expect to have plants in both stages all of the time, we change the 'room' the plants are in and just use the same lights in the 'room'. VV


----------



## yourrob (May 28, 2009)

Thanks A lot that helped a novice like me! I have so many more questions but that answered probably 90% so thank you!!!! R


----------



## Pitt (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a question about flowering time that I didnt see in the already asked question list. I would really appreciate if I could get an answer from someone.

I purchased some Brainstorm seeds a couple months ago. They are listed at 7-9weeks of flowering time. When do you start counting the number of weeks its been: the day you switch the light cycle to 12/12, 2 weeks after you switch the lights, when you see the first female flowers or ....... ?? I'm just trying to get a ballpark timeframe in my head. I've had so many people tell me different things. Thank you kindly.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 2, 2009)

Pitt said:


> I have a question about flowering time that I didnt see in the already asked question list. I would really appreciate if I could get an answer from someone.
> 
> I purchased some Brainstorm seeds a couple months ago. They are listed at 7-9weeks of flowering time. When do you start counting the number of weeks its been: the day you switch the light cycle to 12/12, 2 weeks after you switch the lights, when you see the first female flowers or ....... ?? I'm just trying to get a ballpark timeframe in my head. I've had so many people tell me different things. Thank you kindly.


... You would start counting from the time you change the light schedule for planning purposes. You still will want to check your trich's before deciding they are ready to harvest so that is all it is, a ballpark figure. VV


----------



## Airforce1z57 (Jun 5, 2009)

i got one question for all of you... would a indoor grow go bad if a flushed my plants in rain water b.c its been rainin alloooot ad would it be almost the same thing as regular flushin just god is doin it for me =0?


----------



## tuffles (Jun 9, 2009)

hey. this site has been fantastic, but i cannot find the help i need on this. 

uk based, this is our first grow, using a NFT system, like this

http://www.growell.co.uk/p/1538/Hobby-Kit-NFT-250.html

in a grow tent, about 2ft x 2ft. everything seems to be going well enough with the two plants - feminised (i hope) seeds from amsterdam. they are reacting well to light, are bushy enough but getting to about 17inches tall. about to go onto 12/12/ to flower. 

one of the plants, an A.M.S Variety, looked a bit odd. from more info on here, looked like it might be nutrient build up. 

flushed the sytem and ran it in just ph5.5-6 water for a couple of days. 

when removing the tray from the tank, i noticed that the roots have grown so much they have grown off the side of the tray and are now hanging down into the tank, so i assume this is causing the over feeding to this plant. 

question - what do i do about it? i assume cutting the roots is a very very bad idea. 

help, oh wise ones - i am new and need help! 

thanks, 

tuff-les.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 10, 2009)

tuffles said:


> hey. this site has been fantastic, but i cannot find the help i need on this.
> 
> uk based, this is our first grow, using a NFT system, like this
> 
> ...


What is the temperature of your water? If in fact your plant is over fertilized, what is the ppm in your tank? Whatever is was, drop it a little and see if that has any effect? 
What you do about those roots is just make sure they don't block the flow of water.
You are going to have issues space issues if you are just starting to flower 17" tall plants in your tent. Your plants will double and possibly triple their size after you start 12/12 light cycle. 
If you don't have a journal please start one a send us a link. VV


----------



## tuffles (Jun 10, 2009)

wow - lots of questions! haven't been paying attention to things like the water temp. not sure about the ppm either. this all seems very technical to me - i was more of a just go with some general guidlines. i know that after speaking to the guy where we bought the hydro kit from, we put in nutes under the recommended amount. 

i will have to check into some of these things and get back to you. 

one plant looks fine, lemon skunk, while the other A.M.S variety has odd leaves. 

this is all growing at a friend of mines (not a pretend 'friend' actually at a friends) so i will chat with him and try and see the things properly tonight. 

is it worth starting a journal now? don't seem to have much of the technical knowlegde that most of you have - more of an easy-go-lucky attitude! 

anyway, thanks for replying, and i will get back to you.


----------



## tuffles (Jun 10, 2009)

spoken to my mate. 

we have added 1ml of nutrients to every litre of water, about half what the guide said to do. the nute resevoir is about 12litres, there is no risk of the roots blocking the flow of water at the moment. 

ppm i assume is parts per million? 

i will try and start a journal and post some pics. bit worried about space now, but maybe it won't be a big problem! fingers crossed.

UPDATE - having shown my friend some of the pages on here, we now think it might be light burn. that could be why it is happening to one plant and not the other? anyway - pics etc to follow. 

thanks,


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes tuffles, I do think you should start a journal. One of the reasons is somewhat selfish, I am an old man and I can't remember all of the details of my own grow. By having all of the details in one place, I can check through it and try to find out what is happening when someone says they have a problem. 
You and your friend have gotten this far with out a ppm meter using NFT, yep, you need to post a journal. It sounds like if anything it may be nutrient deficiency not nute burn, a picture of the problem might get you an intelligent response, and those would belong in your journal. 
Read some NFT journals, I have not used that system, I did see Earl's space shuttle in operation, his plant was over 5' tall. 
Welcome to our forum, send me a link to your journal. Please VV


----------



## tuffles (Jun 11, 2009)

hey there VV. 

journal up and running. hope you will find it useful - although i am sure it will be mundane enough to be lost amongst the disasters and mega-yields. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/202671-first-grow-nft-hydro-m.html

i am sure you will laugh at our amateurish ways.

any help on our leaf problem is much appreciated. i don't know enough about this stuff, but with the other plant looking so healthy, and it is bigger, it couldn't be that it needs more nutes could it? i assume that i am wrong because different plants need different levels of nutes. 

also, we are on a budget - which we have already over spent! - so expensive stuff like gadgets and equipment to meausre water temp accurately or ph levels accurately are probably not going to happen. 

sorry. 

thanks for your help already. 

(i have attached the pics from the grow journal here for you as well. because i am nice like that.)


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 11, 2009)

tuffles said:


> hey there VV.
> 
> journal up and running. hope you will find it useful - although i am sure it will be mundane enough to be lost amongst the disasters and mega-yields.
> 
> ...


My first five plants spent a month in a field across the street!! I took them all to harvest, 4 of them ended up sativas, it was a joke. 
Everyone is on some kind of budget and all of us have overspent, I have a garage full of overspent.
You and your friend are doing a good job without meters using NFT, that is not easy. 
Your plant is telling you it no longer needs those leaves, cut them off. It will allow more light to reach those light green leaves that are below them and you will get a better yield. Again, good job. Thank for the picture, we like pictures. VV


----------



## tuffles (Jun 11, 2009)

cut the leaves? really? that goes against my natural instincts.....there is still a lot of green on them.....

i know you know your stuff, but that makes me nervous....

if it is nute burn of any kind, hopefully moving the roots will have helped. 

is there no other way?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 12, 2009)

Sure, leave them on until the leaves below get just like those leaves. By then they will fall off on their own and soon the ones below will too. In nature the wind would knock them off, hello wind. VV


----------



## tuffles (Jun 13, 2009)

my mate agreed with you, so we got rid of them. there was only a couple anyway. 

i will get pics and post them in the grow journal. 

cheers.


----------



## tuffles (Jun 16, 2009)

new details in the journal - no pics, as i havent seen them in a few days, so i am only reporting what i have been told. 

but, how long does it take for them to actually start budding? we have had them on 12/12 for about 9 days now, and still no actual buds from either plant. 

i am a bit worried.


----------



## Skoad (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is a completely stupid question, prob should have waited until I wasnt so stoned to ask, buttttt

An intake fan is simply a fan placed in a whole that is blowing air into the box/area from outside, and vise-versa for exhaust?


----------



## weedchamp420 (Jun 16, 2009)

southfloridasean said:


> Yes you will have to flood the bed (tray table) so that the roots get nutrient solution in order to propel the growth of the plants. Make sure that you include air stones in your res to oxygenate the water. This will also improve growth as well. You may also want to add 35% hydrogen peroxide to the water before adding your nutrients & ph.
> 
> Yes you will only flood every 3 hours during the light cycle. Some growers flood 1 time during the night cycle as well. In Veg you can keep the same schedule or flood every 4 hours. Keep in mind that every plant is different as well. If you see the plants are getting over watered then lower the schedule.
> 
> ...


 adding hydrogen peroxide does what to help growth im asking because with the nuets im using it says do not use with hydrogen peroxide im just interested in what hydrogen peroxide does to help


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 16, 2009)

weedchamp420 said:


> adding hydrogen peroxide does what to help growth im asking because with the nuets im using it says do not use with hydrogen peroxide im just interested in what hydrogen peroxide does to help


Hydrogen Peroxide will kill algae etc. that may be in your tank along with any other living thing and as a side benefit it adds oxygen to the tank. Problem is if your using organic nutes, it kill a them too. VV



> Skoad Here is a completely stupid question, prob should have waited until I wasnt so stoned to ask, buttttt
> 
> An intake fan is simply a fan placed in a whole that is blowing air into the box/area from outside, and vise-versa for exhaust?


Sorry mate, the only stupid question is the one you didn't ask, that one will never get answered. You are right except we usually put them through holes not wholes.lol VV


----------



## Skoad (Jun 17, 2009)

Haha. Thanks a lot, and dont know where the hell whole came from. Damn correct spelling of other words! Cant use my spellcheck!


----------



## monroe1 (Jun 17, 2009)

How do I introduce blackstrap molasses to my girls, and at what rate? Also, What is the difference verses not using it?


----------



## BBonds336 (Jul 13, 2009)

I have that white substance on my outdoor plant. Its a fungus what do i do??


----------



## Wha? (Jul 15, 2009)

Very comprehensive. Thank you!


----------



## Bluebirdz (Jul 18, 2009)

When flowering wot should i be lookin 2 keep the humiderty at  thx an as this my 1st post gotta big up ROLLITUP best site by far


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 19, 2009)

monroe1 said:


> How do I introduce blackstrap molasses to my girls, and at what rate? Also, What is the difference verses not using it?


Just have them shake hands?? Then put a tablespoon per gallon in the water before applying. The idea is to increase yield, not using it will give less yield. Using it will give a better yield if all of the 7 basics are kept in balance. VV

BBonds336


> I have that white substance on my outdoor plant. Its a fungus what do i do??


Apply a fungicide?? Is this a trick question?? VV

Wha?


> Very comprehensive. Thank you!


Your welcome. VV

Bluebirdz *help*


> When flowering wot should i be lookin 2 keep the humiderty at  thx an as this my 1st post gotta big up ROLLITUP best site by far


The rh is the same for the entire growing cycle, you should try to keep it around 45-55%. VV


----------



## Bluebirdz (Jul 19, 2009)

thx vv m8 id say tha wot i have them on a bout avg long i know it ok dont need 2 chage mayb get some photos on ere if i feel brave a nuff 2 show u lot lol


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 19, 2009)

Bluebirdz said:


> thx vv m8 id say tha wot i have them on a bout avg long i know it ok dont need 2 chage mayb get some photos on ere if i feel brave a nuff 2 show u lot lol


Well ok, keep in mind your area may have different humidity conditions than I have. A Hygrometer is a necessary part of growing for maximum yield. VV


----------



## bradthom (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Sticky:

I'm new to this site. I am starting a delivery service for the central coast of Ca. I am looking for reliable Vendors. My current contacts are unreliable and more end users then business folks. If you know of anyone?

Thanks

B


----------



## IllegalSmile (Jul 22, 2009)

Quick question on seed germination.....germ'd 3 seeds in between two moist paper towels in a zip bag for 48 hrs, all the seeds had germinated. The shell of one of the seeds had completely separated leaving about 3/4" white root, is this a bad thing?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 26, 2009)

IllegalSmile said:


> Quick question on seed germination.....germ'd 3 seeds in between two moist paper towels in a zip bag for 48 hrs, all the seeds had germinated. The shell of one of the seeds had completely separated leaving about 3/4" white root, is this a bad thing?


No, you just have to be careful with it. If you would like to see some pictures of potting some long tap roots you could visit the first few pages of my Blues Journal. I used peet for those seeds, all of the mediums work. VV


----------



## stillsmokin09 (Jul 26, 2009)

hows it goin after putting my clones in hydro with roots do i flood right away or do i keep spraying them for a while? could do with a quick reply thanks


----------



## yubinator (Jul 27, 2009)

WOW thanks so much. you literally answered all of my questions...


----------



## IllegalSmile (Jul 27, 2009)

VictorVIcious said:


> No, you just have to be careful with it. If you would like to see some pictures of potting some long tap roots you could visit the first few pages of my Blues Journal. I used peet for those seeds, all of the mediums work. VV


 
Thank you VV!!!


Does anyone have any experience with growing in a confined space without central air? My only option for growing is in my garage, I live in a very hot part of the Southeast and even with a fan on my lights, temps get above 90 & I am only using 3 42 watt cfl, lights currently turned on 24/7 during the first week of veg.....I want to switch to 6 bulbs but am afraid the temp rise will be too tramatic to the plants....anyone have any suggestions? The plants are in a pretty confined space, not much room to get additional fans in there....


----------



## IllegalSmile (Jul 28, 2009)

I am just full of ?'s, appreciate any help from knowledgable growers!

From my Cannabis Grow Bible:

"Drafts are a killer and can stunt germination. Always make sure you keep your germinating seeds away from any open windows or fans. "

Does this apply to seedlings as well? 

At what age is it ok to have a fan pointed at a plant?


----------



## grownavy1091 (Aug 4, 2009)

I just had a quick question for I am a noob still, and I'm working on my first grow (still reading, studying, and trying to get things organized.) But I've got a buddy with the supercloset deluxe, and I plan on grabbing one as well, but I need to know if it's cool to buy hydro supplies online? I really cant get anybody else to stand in so I'm hoping that there's a way that I can get everything without going to the hydro store. (they're all being watched!! any help is deeply appreciated.


----------



## PadawanBater (Aug 9, 2009)

grownavy1091 said:


> I just had a quick question for I am a noob still, and I'm working on my first grow (still reading, studying, and trying to get things organized.) But I've got a buddy with the supercloset deluxe, and I plan on grabbing one as well, but I need to know if it's cool to buy hydro supplies online? I really cant get anybody else to stand in so I'm hoping that there's a way that I can get everything without going to the hydro store. (they're all being watched!! any help is deeply appreciated.


I got some good info on this so I'll share it with you. I've personally never bought any grow supplies online, I've heard if you get like the lights, the nutrients, the pots..etc all shipped to the same place at the same time, it makes it look a little suspecious to anyone who might look at the records, so just keep that in mind. But if you just use your brain a bit and keep as low under the radar as possible, I think it should work out fine, I'd probably take the risk. I don't think authorities are really all that concerned with small personal grows.


----------



## grownavy1091 (Aug 10, 2009)

PadawanBater said:


> I got some good info on this so I'll share it with you. I've personally never bought any grow supplies online, I've heard if you get like the lights, the nutrients, the pots..etc all shipped to the same place at the same time, it makes it look a little suspecious to anyone who might look at the records, so just keep that in mind. But if you just use your brain a bit and keep as low under the radar as possible, I think it should work out fine, I'd probably take the risk. I don't think authorities are really all that concerned with small personal grows.


thanks alot for all the input. everything comes with the supercloset so i really don't have to worry about ordering everything to the same place. thats really a relief because I really want to get this thing going


----------



## yourlocal420 (Aug 17, 2009)

Great thread one of my favs by far, Werd


----------



## contractkiller13 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey man my name is CK i was wondering if you could give me some tips im new and need as much help as i can get


----------



## Gioj3 (Aug 18, 2009)

whats a fan leaf?


----------



## kurio12j (Aug 19, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how much each individual plant will yield? I know it depends on strain and grow situations. Just looking for a ballpark estimate or range. curiosity.


----------



## motz (Aug 29, 2009)

this link is broken:

*2) What makes the buds? A male or female plant?*
https://www.rollitup.org/5540-post8.html


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 3, 2009)

kurio12j said:


> Can anyone tell me how much each individual plant will yield? I know it depends on strain and grow situations. Just looking for a ballpark estimate or range. curiosity.


Theres no way of telling without that info..thats like asking if the 2012 camaro will beat the 2012 vette..Info just aint there!


----------



## DroKing420 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey MAn Can I use a 75watt fluorescent grow light?
I'm Only growing 2 plant under the light is it possible?


----------



## 1gne (Sep 5, 2009)

i have a 24x24x36 spot what the best hydro setup n lights
and i dnt knw how to put the area in right i just knw it 36in tall


----------



## megaplant (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi i'm an amature so i appologise but i have this crazy green plant taking over my conservetry can anyone tell me how long its gonna take until i have to cut it for harvesting. A reply would be nice


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 7, 2009)

megaplant said:


> Hi i'm an amature so i appologise but i have this crazy green plant taking over my conservetry can anyone tell me how long its gonna take until i have to cut it for harvesting. A reply would be nice


No. No one can tell you without the details. VV


----------



## nik d (Sep 7, 2009)

is my betty kush a male or female


----------



## Maraju what? (Sep 8, 2009)

My quest for knowledge has been fulfilled! thank. you. Widow.!


----------



## Maraju what? (Sep 8, 2009)

nik d said:


> is my betty kush a male or female


hey you look like you got your self some healthy females going. 

To be sure, look under branches right off the main stem, does it look like there are balls under the branches or like little nodes with hairs coming out of them?


----------



## Nike617 (Sep 10, 2009)

ok thanks but there are still a few very important questions that are still unanswered for me lol


----------



## tia2610 (Sep 12, 2009)

hi all i put my seeds in to germinate yesterday but i was wondering after i put the in the soil should i put clean film over the top of the pot hope someone can help as this is my first time x


----------



## gator8 (Sep 12, 2009)

7 days into 12/12 and wondering if this is a male....looks like it to me


----------



## edwardtheclean (Sep 12, 2009)

thanks for the info, this is some good stuff


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Sep 13, 2009)

I know the thread is a couple years old but...seriously dude.....thanks. The pics in the grow thread in my sig are a direct result of the info in in the first couple pages.

To all the authors of the links in those first couple pages: you rock, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rollyourown420 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey i im looking for a cheap alternative to mylar and was wondering if a roll of heavyweight white paper would work. Its cheap but im worried it may absorb too much light


----------



## rollyourown420 (Sep 14, 2009)

ok so this is the stuff im looking at right now, it is 42" wide and 150' long. also, its got an opacity of 90% which seems good right?


----------



## Tokugawa (Sep 15, 2009)

thank you for this post. It will take me a long time to get all the information Im looking for, but I cant imagine how much time it would take without this thread. Cheers mate!


----------



## WHLS4U3064 (Sep 15, 2009)

Just wanted to ask you a question about ph levels in soil.I've been using a cheap ph tester that i thought was pretty accurate until i got an electronic tester.I've been watering with my ph way too low and didnt know until i started using my new one.
The ph level befor was about 4-5 that i was watering with for the past month.Nothing wronge with the color of leaves but alittle curling, but i did see a change in the growth.Now that my ph level is 6.3-6.8 when i water they seem to be growing alote better.
When the ph is too low, does this cause root lock?Now that m y ph is good will they recover ok or is there something eles that i should do.PH levels have been perfect for about the last two weeks of watering, and they seem to be doing better now.
Just need to know if what i've done will fix my problem.
Thanks~


----------



## zeena (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello everyone!!!



I'm new to the site!!!

I love it!!



Please if anyone can help.....

I think I have overfed my girls. The leaves are curling under. They are not thirsty. The pH is ok. Im groing in coco. They are about 6 wks in. 


I am currently flushing with pH adjusted h2o....


BUT...

when you flush with pH adjusted h2o...should u adjust the h2o to the pH of the current nutrient...or to another value like 5.8??


Does anyone have any suggestions???


xxx


----------



## Whitelightning (Sep 17, 2009)

how about a 67 watt light bulb what result in that seriously


----------



## KanyeSux (Sep 28, 2009)

Whitelightning said:


> how about a 67 watt light bulb what result in that seriously


This is the thread I've been looking for. 101 questions for idiots like me - ha ha.

Now I just have to sit down and read it all. And I just know I won't be able to remember this. There's got to be a way to save this post so I can come back to it.

Thanks for posting this everyone...


----------



## jjmd (Sep 29, 2009)

mogie said:


> If you show them a movie about the sea they produce shrimp popcorn buds ... lol


 I added blue Jello for blueberry buds.


----------



## jjmd (Sep 29, 2009)

I have done some out door growing in the past, small stuff nothing major. I reacently started trying an indoor grow (hempy). Can anyone tell me about palm counts on a leaf? I have been getting a count that I never got before 9. I've had 7 and thought that was hard to get. LOL. 
Is it a good thing?

Is this limited to specific strains? 

If so which ones? (bag seed???)


----------



## Budskee420 (Oct 1, 2009)

I was wondering when I should start nutes? I am over the second week of my pot of gold babies veg stage and am going for a completely organic grow.


----------



## jjmd (Oct 1, 2009)

Budskee420 said:


> I was wondering when I should start nutes? I am over the second week of my pot of gold babies veg stage and am going for a completely organic grow.


 You can start now just do it in small increments, until you get to full strength. this way you are not burning the leaves or putting your plant into shock.


----------



## Savvy (Oct 1, 2009)

gator8 said:


> 7 days into 12/12 and wondering if this is a male....looks like it to me


It might be a male, do you see any white hairs anywhere?
I'm guessing male, but it is still to soon to really tell, give it a few more days. This art requires lots and lots of patience and some tender love and care.



I just noticed the date on your post 09-12-2009 
How did it turn out ? Did it go male or what ?
Hope it's a girl


----------



## JOKADATOKA (Oct 3, 2009)

great hep widow maker thanks...
another question, do i keep my oscillating fans on constantly or only when lights on?


----------



## Dreaded Smoker (Oct 3, 2009)

when should i transfer my germ seedling to my hydroponic system


----------



## smokinguns (Oct 3, 2009)

I love all you pot heads and I love RIU. Oh yeah, I love growing pot.


----------



## rajeanno (Oct 4, 2009)

i think i may have over watered my seedling is there any way to fix this i have an afghan kush ryder already germinated n put in soil n its been about 4 days and still nothing im beginning to get a little worried


----------



## SmokinTops (Oct 5, 2009)

I Just finished building the frame of my grow room (actually a grow "box" 10' long, 2 1/2' wide, 6' tall) and Im trying to find the best lighting possible. I plan on growing 12 aeroponic plants spread evenly along the box floor. The only problem im having is finding out if the heat given off by the lighting system is going to pose as a fire danger being close to the sidewalls of the box. Im obviously going to have the box well ventillated with multiple outward-blowing fans on one side and evenly spaces air-vents on the other in order to keep a constant, light air flow through the box. I also plan to line the entire interior of the grow room with a layer of mylar in an attempt to reflect as much heat and light as possible therefore, hopefully, giving my fans enough time to transport the heat outside. 
So this is the general idea i have going on inside my head right now after a few weeks of research on growrooms built by others.. however the fact still remains that i am new to growing indoors and ,in my experience, when you are new to something it is near impossible to get it ALL right the first time. I have aquired a great interest in hydro/aeroponic growing over the last few weeks and hope to have a successful indoor garden going soon but i know that will never happen if i burn my place down, lol.. so if anyone has any tips for me or sees my plans as a recipe for didaster please let me know asap.. Thankyou


----------



## jjmd (Oct 12, 2009)

A cfl is a t2 floro. it has a wattage output like all lights. I have a a cfl that is 26w = 100w old style lighting. 

Is there an equation that figures the equivelence? 

Using t8 bulbs i am wondering what my lights rate at in wattage.


----------



## ismokebomb (Oct 12, 2009)

nice job! thnx for the info now im not going to start a new thread already covered


----------



## I smoke it all (Oct 28, 2009)

Can u use c02 on a plant that is only a few days old please let me know wat u think


----------



## rosie o'donnel (Oct 28, 2009)

The dullest cheapest lower quality paper produces the most reflection and is the closest to flat white, am I correct? (for grow box covering)


----------



## 1wesleypipes (Nov 3, 2009)

can a plant recover from giving it to much nitrogen?
one of my plants leaf tips turned yellow and wilted the leaves


----------



## anberlinaddict (Nov 4, 2009)

Widow Maker said:


> *1) How can I tell if my plant is male or female?*
> https://www.rollitup.org/3853-post4.html
> 
> *2) What makes the buds? A male or female plant?*
> ...


thats only 23.


----------



## porkbone (Nov 5, 2009)

i have grown a few times, some clones some seeds. but i am trying to germinate 75 seeds and nothing is happening? like 9 days now? i see a few where they have cracked but no sprout? i use wet paper towls on plates in the dark. never ran into any problems before why now? to wet? is my room to cold? any help much appreciated.


----------



## alexonfire (Nov 6, 2009)

good stuff


----------



## ruby6666 (Nov 9, 2009)

dont meen to sound dumb but its all new to me, but whats a supercrop


----------



## SwissCheese (Nov 23, 2009)

The intent of this thread is awesome! However if a moderator were able to delete all the non important and repeat posts out, including this, and lock it it would be a lot more effective at delivering the information.


----------



## thomnemc (Dec 4, 2009)

I accept with information: If anyone wants to add a couple common already answered questions feel free. Try to give me a good link that explains the question well.


----------



## bustedspine (Dec 5, 2009)

Question: Is it normal for an Indica to produce leaves the size of dinner plates and stems the size your finger?


----------



## Buster Gonad (Dec 5, 2009)

Ethnobotanist said:


> ETHNO: I'm assuming you meant 18/6, since there aren't 25 hours in a day...~Ethno


Well, if you timed your lights 18/7 then there WOULD be 25 hours in the day as far as your plants are concerned, and why not??


----------



## Stoney384 (Dec 8, 2009)

I heard someone say they had a trifoliate plant, what is that?
Does it mean it has three branches on one set of nodes?


----------



## freddybear (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice one! some top notch info. Cheers!


----------



## Passthe420bong (Dec 12, 2009)

Great but i was wondering wut is the best amount of hours of light to give my seedling starting its vegetative growth stage?


----------



## Riggzy (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey I got some skunk#1 seeds from sensi seeds and i'ts been 5 days since i started the Germ. process and nothing yet(15 seeds)..i'm using the moist paper towel method in a dark place with temps around 78-80 degrees...i heard or read actually that it could take up to 12 days to germinate depending on the strain, is there any truth this??..i'm not freaking out yet but in the past i've always germinatined seeds within 2 to 3 days..anyone out there can help me out??would be appreciated... thanxs...


----------



## highnigga4 (Dec 16, 2009)

just got my paperwork from docters but it doesnt say cannibis club. do i need to go somewhere to sign up for it.


----------



## highnigga4 (Dec 16, 2009)

Do I need to sign some paperwork to verify their the caretaker.Do I just let them hold on to my script. how's that work. I don want them getting in trouble


----------



## spyfly (Dec 16, 2009)

Does my MMJ paperwork have an expiration? I've been waitng on my MMJ card for 6 weeks.


----------



## Makepeace (Dec 23, 2009)

Whats the best light to use


----------



## Makepeace (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes your script will expire


----------



## Makepeace (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes you need to go to the deparment of helth and get a change of care giver


----------



## Makepeace (Dec 23, 2009)

Ive never herd of the canibis cluv


----------



## KiloMMSHOW (Dec 26, 2009)

Will watering with gataorade kill plant?


----------



## HIguy (Jan 1, 2010)

This helped tons thanks


----------



## budman52 (Jan 7, 2010)

swisherhouse said:


> i have been looking at lights and can you use a hps light in a cfl module socket adapter


go to the hydro store and see what you need


----------



## DaddyD (Jan 8, 2010)

FYI, alot of the links are broken


----------



## bhoyo21 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi guys!! Noob question, dont know if its been covered in the forums. I have a space for a dual grow cupboard. Top area for veg 5'w x 2'h x 2'd 
Bottom area for flowering 6'w x 4'h x 2'd 
Would the top space be enough room for clones and a mother, if topped regularly?

I have six of these little 16w 2700k t4 fluorescent tubes about 500mm long.Would these be enough light for my mother and clones?

Also could u recommend a strain and light for the flowering area due to limited space?
Cheers


----------



## potspot (Jan 20, 2010)

big help thank you


----------



## zoefresssh666 (Feb 3, 2010)

is there a difference between the amount of time it takes for an indoor strain to grow vs. an outdoor strain??


----------



## xREDx (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm building a custom Grow room and was wondering How high will a average White Widow grow and thickeness.. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ride12 (Feb 17, 2010)

i still dnt get ppm what does this meen and im in the uk and most are from u.s is ther any1 frm uk that can help me wer to find good stuff to buy and wer from this would be a great help widow maker im loving your bluberry


----------



## ride12 (Feb 17, 2010)

how long should i veg for and how will i get big buds this will be my 1st crop


----------



## Tomacriderx (Feb 22, 2010)

How do I decrease internode length? Anyone? 


Check out my journal (Pics)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/305024-easyryder-grow-journal-3.html#post3819945


----------



## Marsha (Feb 22, 2010)

How come I am not always successful in growing my weeds...it always end up dead. Arggh!


----------



## curtis loew (Feb 22, 2010)

so how much yield per plant can I expect? I know, I know, it depends, but I have ben away from the hobby for a couple decades, but since I just recently semi retired, I realized I don't have to worry about surprise tests anymore.

I think I read some where that a gram per watt is good, does that mean watts, as in lighting? Anyway with the new technology since the late 80's I am really pumped about the quality and yield differences possible.


----------



## Tomacriderx (Feb 22, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/305024-easyryder-grow-journal.html


----------



## droughtman (Feb 24, 2010)

wanna know if its possible to use 2 600w hps for 24 plants. 8 each in about 2'x 4' trays


----------



## playk (Feb 25, 2010)

I am a first time grower wanting to know if I'm doing the right thing. I currently have 6 blueberry seedling plants that are 2 weeks old. I am using pro mix bx soil, and have not yet got the nutrients for them. I am growing in a 3x2x1 grow box for my veg stage with 3 45 watt = 200 light output and I have 2 5 inch cpu fans for ventilation one on top for exhaust and one on bottom for intake. It is currently too cold to keep fans running as it has gotten the soil very cold. SO I have the fans off and I just leave the doors open. I was wanting to know if I am doing things right. Below are pics of my 2 week old babies. Let me know if they look healthy or if I'm killing them.


----------



## Leed Sled (Mar 3, 2010)

Widow Maker said:


> 21)What is a CFL?
> http://https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/3623-sorry-gotta-ask-really-stupid.html



This link seems to be not working...

I am new (obviously), I have no idea what a CFL is...tme to do some searchin'


----------



## Blazed Hippie (Mar 9, 2010)

virtually every single question can be answered by The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Growers Bible by Jorge Cervantes. Seriously its worth the small investment, knowledge shall increase yeilds.


----------



## Foolet (Mar 20, 2010)

Link doesn't work 
"*2) What makes the buds? A male or female plant?*
https://www.rollitup.org/5540-post8.html "


----------



## PurpleKushBlowa (Mar 29, 2010)

it dont matter if soft white or warm white lights huh i jus need a hps and for now cuz am jus starting so i have too soft white electronic compact fluresent refector r40 blubs so i jus keep using them till my plant gets big and gets in its vegatative stage then put a hps light


----------



## 2catslovers (Mar 29, 2010)

hi all, first time posting a Q here. i haven't found exactly what i'm in need of knowing, and trust me, i've looked!! in saying that, i have a small cabinet for my (almost) 2 week old girls. i have a high output fluorescent light fixture in it with 2 - 2' T5 (blue spectrum) bulbs in it. my temp is great (74-76 F), they're greeen and happy. i do have the hort. bible book by jorge cervantes, but again, even that doesn't cover my question:
with the higher output floros, (3,400 lumens/48 watt) and blue spectrum, how far should these lights be above my plants? i have another seedling that was given to me and seems to be real "squat". already 5 leaflets on it, and it's only 4" tall!! i now have the light 16" above the plants. is this too far? any help would really be appreciated!! i'm a newbie but am learnin' quick!!


----------



## mcrtbsa7xava (Mar 30, 2010)

OMG THANK YOU!

im a total noob and this was sooo helpful dude, thanks for keping me from posting all these questions lol


----------



## Brycec (Apr 8, 2010)

draconiust said:


> i got a question, i herd of being able to make plants bud with useing jello to change the collor of the light i herd it had to do with red and a blue batch one collor makes it bud and the other recover or so i herd can i get this answered


 Try shining your light thru a jar of Beets! That way when it dosent work you can still make some pickled eggs! lol


----------



## ganjaluvr (May 7, 2010)

Blazed Hippie said:


> virtually every single question can be answered by The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Growers Bible by Jorge Cervantes. Seriously its worth the small investment, knowledge shall increase yeilds.



Amen. That's my number one advice to the noobs. Read as much as you can.. every chance you get the free time.. and read read read..read.. until your eyes cross involuntarily. That's my motto.  Seriously.. reading is the main reason I know what I know now. Even if I had to revert to asking a 'noob' type question.. lols. I've got two Nirvana 'ICE' ladies in flowering. Today, they're on day 3 of week #2 of flowering.. I've got some good looking preflowers on both plants.. but.. I have yet to see any white pistils that I'm familiar with seeing.. but the thing is.. is I can't remember how long that usually takes.. before you start seeing white pistils.. unfortunately I haven't been able to grow here lately because of family probs. Had a brother that was staying with me until just recently. But he ended up staying for a solid 3 months. So there I was, for 3 solid months.. without being able to grow. But yeah.. that just goes to prove a point. No matter how experienced you really are.. even the experienced have to revert back to asking simple questions like that.

but anyhow, have a good weekend everyone.
Peace.


----------



## notrichbutgame (May 12, 2010)

Im trying to start yes I'm very new I'm turning my attic into a grow room but starting out small cuz money is tight. My caregiver says have a tarp on floor can it be blue or do I have to go buy NOTHER OF DIFFERENT COLOR


----------



## sweetnskunky (May 17, 2010)

for those of us that can't or just plain out don't want to buy expensive things off line. what grow products are good for use and are found in your local lowes, walmart or home depot? like nutes, soil and lights???? any thing will help. try naming brands if you could remember. go in depth if possible. 

THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Camtheman289 (Jun 2, 2010)

sweetnskunky said:


> for those of us that can't or just plain out don't want to buy expensive things off line. what grow products are good for use and are found in your local lowes, walmart or home depot? like nutes, soil and lights???? any thing will help. try naming brands if you could remember. go in depth if possible.
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!


 I bough a CFL, a medium size bag of organic soil, a light timer and pots all for under $20. Just gotta do some shopping thats all! Purchased my stuff from I bough a CFL, a medium size bag of organic "Miracle Gro" soil, a light timer and pots all for under $20. Just gotta do some shopping thats all! Purchased my stuff from Target.


----------



## Camtheman289 (Jun 2, 2010)

playk said:


> I am a first time grower wanting to know if I'm doing the right thing. I currently have 6 blueberry seedling plants that are 2 weeks old. I am using pro mix bx soil, and have not yet got the nutrients for them. I am growing in a 3x2x1 grow box for my veg stage with 3 45 watt = 200 light output and I have 2 5 inch cpu fans for ventilation one on top for exhaust and one on bottom for intake. It is currently too cold to keep fans running as it has gotten the soil very cold. SO I have the fans off and I just leave the doors open. I was wanting to know if I am doing things right. Below are pics of my 2 week old babies. Let me know if they look healthy or if I'm killing them.


 They look healthy to me, but obviously air circulation is important. If you notice a decrease in rate of growth with the fans OFF then turning them back ON would probably be a good idea, but like you said that runs the risk of it getting to cold.


----------



## Bio420 (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a newbie question. If plants began to sprout in Early May about when should i be checking for gender.


----------



## bigtall (Jun 11, 2010)

newbie here, My fine looking 1 month plant is still fine...but pointing down? I keep it outside in a pot during the day, and bring it in to a sun lit mud room at night. I just transplanted it to a bigger pot and watered.....and now the leaves are point down. What up with that?


----------



## GanjaVerde (Jun 17, 2010)

bigtall said:


> newbie here, My fine looking 1 month plant is still fine...but pointing down? I keep it outside in a pot during the day, and bring it in to a sun lit mud room at night. I just transplanted it to a bigger pot and watered.....and now the leaves are point down. What up with that?


When u transplant, use some root juice, a special nutrient/fertilizer with Vitamin B. Disturb the root ball as little as possible when you transplant. The plant is probably in shock, that is why it is wilting. It should make it, just keep it in the shade until it gets better, NOT the sun. Also, keep the light cycle the same, no switching around, that will stress it too.


----------



## stokesly (Jun 29, 2010)

I am trying to find out how long to veg when starting from seed. Any suggestions?


----------



## marijuanabasics (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.marijuanabasics.com/


----------



## dreamteam10 (Jul 17, 2010)

how early can you determine the sex of the plant? and when planting the seeds should they be facing down or up? thanks for the help


----------



## 7thtoker (Jul 17, 2010)

this is really a useful thread thank you riu.org!!!!


----------



## 7thtoker (Jul 19, 2010)

*edit: woops double post


----------



## KuSH ADDikT (Jul 23, 2010)

been here for 5 mins i feel so much more enlightened off this, im absorbing alll this for my first grow in a couple weeks. thanks for this post widow


----------



## theFox (Aug 6, 2010)

hey thanks a lot this was really useful


----------



## chlcago (Aug 7, 2010)

props bump this for the newbies


----------



## iz4nidomp4in (Aug 11, 2010)

Check out my thread I posted and let me know what I can possibly do please.... Kinda sucks getting this far and having difficulties that could end her life...

Its under: Some Questions & Grow History

Let me know asap...
Thank you,
Erich


----------



## meggiest63 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi sorry for doing it this way i am still new, really need some help, i started growing in june in the green house, because of my m.e , its the only thing that helps me, my plants have grown to over 6 foot, and still growing, i have tired it down dut that didnt help, i am getting para, now, i have notices the past 2 weeks police helicopers over my house, my green house isnt plain glass, does anyone know my rights, and also need help on how to stop my plants growing to big , thank u


----------



## Zcomfort (Aug 27, 2010)

I can't seem to find much info on SOG grow. I know what it is, just can't find details like how to groom a mother and her daughters and what about lights Cause I have a switchable balace. Should I go from fluros to hps or fluros, MH, then Hps. Then Nutrients.


----------



## Michael764 (Aug 31, 2010)

Widow Maker said:


> *1) How can I tell if my plant is male or female?*
> https://www.rollitup.org/3853-post4.html
> 
> [B


Majority of these very useful links are broken....


----------



## freethoughexchange (Sep 1, 2010)

Question, do the 5000k 26 watt bulbs work as good as the 6500k 26 watt bulbs? The majority I have are all 5000k 26 watt bulbs in my grow tent.


----------



## Tomacriderx (Sep 7, 2010)

Best place for Noobs to buy seeds, attitude seeds bank. 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/affiliates/jrox.php?id=1010


----------



## Veronika Chase (Sep 16, 2010)

This was a very informative post, thanks, I'm starting to catch on to the whole process.


----------



## ironbalance (Sep 20, 2010)

Good post.


----------



## Holla Man 219 (Sep 27, 2010)

When growing in DWC should the bottom of the net pot touch the water?


----------



## dirrtyd (Oct 8, 2010)

Holla Man 219 said:


> When growing in DWC should the bottom of the net pot touch the water?


I'm thinking the roots should be in the water.dirrtyd


----------



## james rodgers (Oct 10, 2010)

HELP Broken timer!
I'm growing 2 short riders and i had them on 18/6. I noticed today that the light was on (it's sunday i'ne had the dark in the day to avoid landlod spotting the meeter spinning) they don't seem to have don much for the past few days so they cloud have been on 24/0 for at lest 3 days. should i go back to 18/6 and hopt for the best or 12/12 to make up for the loss of dak i'm worried abot the short life spann of the pland and i do't want them to die b4 they ripe. also hermies​


----------



## muppet100 (Oct 11, 2010)

I just purchased a clone that has been in vegitative stage for a few weeks and will transplant into a larger pot from its original jiffy pot, i will have the light schedual 18/6 and the water on four times 15 min each run when the light is on! Does this sound ok? It is a top feed system using perlite and coconut fibre.

Cheers


----------



## mj123 (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice thread.....


----------



## Bunited2 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes the net can and should touch the water.


----------



## wake.n.bake (Dec 9, 2010)

Lots of good info here


----------



## berkzabeast (Dec 13, 2010)

sok my plants are lowlife auto blueberry. suppose to be done in 10 wks from seed, 12-14 in tall, sensitive to overfeeding. ooooo iv had these plants for itll be 8 wks this wed. they look healthy and r doing good but noooo flowers yet WTF!!!! heres where im f*cked up, the one site that sells this seed says that its flower in 8wks and hvst in 10 so im takin it that at 8wks imma see some flowers drastically appear??? CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP......my pics are of my setup, top of plants where it looks like its gonna take off flowering, then the bud thc on the stock


----------



## DannyGirl (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok, So i a super new to this. And I started growing. My plant is only a month old. it is already getting tall and sprouting a tone of leave....
How can i tell what type of plant it is?


----------



## berkzabeast (Dec 15, 2010)

well if u look at the pics above in my previous post, right around the stock youll see long strands of bud n thc starting once u see those pholicals you know shes a girl


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 16, 2010)

im not gonna harverst shes no where near done
i basically want to just chop her in half and focus on the lower portion
will she make it through a 2.5 ft chop of all her branches?
....basically where the lowest light is in the photo.....


----------



## canuckgrow (Dec 18, 2010)

Just wondering when cutting clones...What is the purpose of cutting the tips of the leaves off around the bottom?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 18, 2010)

berkzabeast said:


> sok my plants are lowlife auto blueberry. suppose to be done in 10 wks from seed, 12-14 in tall, sensitive to overfeeding. ooooo iv had these plants for itll be 8 wks this wed. they look healthy and r doing good but noooo flowers yet WTF!!!! heres where im f*cked up, the one site that sells this seed says that its flower in 8wks and hvst in 10 so im takin it that at 8wks imma see some flowers drastically appear??? CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP......my pics are of my setup, top of plants where it looks like its gonna take off flowering, then the bud thc on the stock


Put her on 12/12....had the same problem with mine...some of those autos do not automatically flower like they are supposed to...keep her 12/12 until the end


----------



## TH399 (Dec 19, 2010)

hey new grower here, planted Northern lights, let me know what you think or suggestions. 3 55watt cfls and a plant light.


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 20, 2010)

View attachment 1336088
neone know what this is?
mg def?


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 21, 2010)

alrighty new light
View attachment 1338144View attachment 1338143
View attachment 1338142
now since i cant tie em down should i chop so everything is same height?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 21, 2010)

Never chop a plant that is flowering....you can tie them down a bit...just pull them down a bit at a time


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 21, 2010)

thank u sir


----------



## prostheticninja (Dec 29, 2010)

This is a weird question but, if you put a tums in the soil before you grow tomatoes they aren't supposed to rot. Could you do the same with weed to avoid bud rot?


----------



## dankog (Dec 31, 2010)

How do I LST? Any thoughts/suggestions on it's success?


----------



## Tbud (Dec 31, 2010)

When do you stop npk feeding and start with bloom feed, my plants are two days into flowering? Thank you. Found my question.


----------



## tomatogrowop (Jan 3, 2011)

#22 "how to collect Male pollen." is broken and missing crucial images necessary to understand the technique.


----------



## tomatogrowop (Jan 3, 2011)

most fertilizers I've seen say the first week of flower is transition and you should mix both veg and flower nutes at half strength. The second week of flower should be your first week of using only flower nutes.


----------



## tomatogrowop (Jan 3, 2011)

prostheticninja said:


> This is a weird question but, if you put a tums in the soil before you grow tomatoes they aren't supposed to rot. Could you do the same with weed to avoid bud rot?


I think that's a very bad idea you don't know what chemicals are in the tums and they could be passed on or cause damage to your fruits and vegetables


----------



## SON OF PHAROAH (Jan 3, 2011)

Widowmaker gives some of the most detailed information for any newbie to start growing without the "growing pains." Thank you so much for helping a "fellow traveler." May your buds always take you where you long to be!


----------



## Energizerbunny (Jan 5, 2011)

What would be better for a first timer, a soil grow or dwc? I'm studying up getting ready to produce some beautiful buds. My area is approximately 4*4*3. A 400 watt hps that will be cooled. With temps at about 82 right now would a soil or dwc grow produce better yields and quality in these enviroments. Also how many plants should I roll with? I was thinking 5 or 6. With the one hps would the area be big enough for this many or should i go with fewer. I know there might be a few different opinions, but please remember I am a first time grower looking for the best out of either soil or dwc. All input is welcomed. And thanks in advance for all the advice.


----------



## Truth Exsposer (Jan 5, 2011)

I am posting this as an ANGRY and disgusted ($86.89) first time customer of Amsterdammarajuanaseeds.com, read the email that they sent me about my order.

It is obvious to me that they intently ripped me off, and I will explain why I believe this.
I ordered my WW seeds on 11/29/2010 with credit card and they then sent me a link that would allow me to see the progress on my order. The page that I was directed to said that my order had been shipped on 11/30/2010, but yet my credit card was not charged the $86.69 until 12/2/2010. That would have to mean that they sent the product before they received the money for it (WHICH NOBODY EVER DOSE THAT). Then when I sent emails complaining that my seeds had not arrived they tried to make excuses, and on top of that they wanted me to send another 15 euros ($19.72) to RESEND my order because they tried the excuse that my order must have been confiscated during shipment (Which is BULLSHIT). I sent them an email back telling them how angry that I was and that I will go to every message board that I can find about buying marijuana seeds from them and tell my story, AND I WILL.
DO NOT BUY FROM Amsterdammarajuanaseeds.com YOU WILL GET RIPPED OFF

Here is the email that I received from them:

Dear Customer,

If you live in a country where it is not allowed to recieve genetics you must be aware of the risk of interception by local authorities!
We can no longer send replacements to customers for free.
We are very sorry about it, it was a service we were proud of.
Since all borders of \\\\\\\"threatened\\\\\\\" countries are inspected very secure,
it is very difficult to send genetics to countries where seeds are considered to be a threat or illigal.
It is also possible that our customers (who had a replacement for free) tell others about our good services and that a lot of people take disadvantage of this, so it is impossible for us to send any replacements for free.
If you would like to pay 15 euro for the shipping cost, we will send you an order replacement with REGISTERD MAIL.
Here are the bank and address details to sent money for your replacement to. (since the replacements are an extra service we provide, they do not go through our regular system and therefor can not be paid for by credit card).
BECAUSE OF EXTREME HIGH FRAUD RISK, WE DO NO LONGER ACCEPT CHEQUE\\\\\\\'S AND MONEY ORDERS.CHEQUE\\\\\\\'S AND MONEY ORDERS WILL BE RETURNED TO THE SENDER.
Cash to:
Name : AMSTERDAM WEB TRADING
Adress : Postbus 213
Zipcode : 1000 AE Amsterdam
Country : HOLLAND
If you send us cash put it in a happy birthday card wrapped in a carbon paper and make sure you send it by REGISTERED MAIL !!!!!
DON\\\\\\\'T FORGET TO MENTION YOUR PERSONAL ORDER ID !!!
Bank details:
Name bank : RABOBANK
Accountname : Amsterdam web trading
Accountnumber : (Blocked by poster)
Address bank : Wilhelminaplantsoen 124
Zip code : 1110 BB Diemen
Swift code : (Blocked by poster)
IBAN code : (Blocked by poster)
DON\\\\\\\'T FORGET TO MENTION YOUR PERSONAL ORDER ID !!!
NOTE: If you used a nickname for you order, you have to let us know, because for a registered package you have to identify yourself sometime\\\\\\\'s.
Kind regards,
Joyce

AMS-crew
Customer support


----------



## Shangeet (Jan 9, 2011)

*There could be other factors at play about why you didn't receive your goods.
* 
Just because you didn't receive something doesn't mean it's NOT TO BUY FROM Amsterdammarajuanaseeds.com YOU WILL GET RIPPED OFF. I've dealt with them on many occasions and have never had a problem. The customer service was quick to respond and always helpful. Maybe, you should use some courtesy when dealing with people. You might get some respect and courtesy in return. 

Not only did I get what I wanted, but all the seeds were viable and germinated quickly producing excellent results. I would and will use them again. No problem.


----------



## dadio161 (Jan 11, 2011)

More SPAM ............................



danar1793 said:


> *  SOO the other day i was talking to my friend about how we could get discounts or free nutrients/Seeds we did a lil bit of smoking and figured it out lol
> And this is what came in the mail two weeks later
> I will tell you how you can get some free nutrients for your self and even some seeds if your luck  for free. This is 100% FREEE..
> But you have to do something for me just click on the refferl link to the cool website below and singnup after that just message me and i will check if you did then i will tell you how to get the free good.
> ...


----------



## Tonypay (Jan 19, 2011)

How much co2 should you pump into your grow room and how often?


----------



## Joseph Flippo (Jan 20, 2011)

If a plant grows too much as a seedling without enough light, is it savable? I am new here and maybe you have addressed this before. My seedlings look more like vines. Can I fix this?


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 25, 2011)

How do I unsubscribe from a thread????


----------



## ChubbySoap (Jan 26, 2011)

DirtPoor said:


> How do I unsubscribe from a thread????




https://www.rollitup.org/faq.php?faq=vb3_user_profile#faq_vb3_subscriptions


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 27, 2011)

How is everyone doing. Need a bit of advice. I harvested my plant 6 days ago. Hung them upside down for 4 days and have put them in a brown paper bag the last 2 days. I need to sell tomorrow.(Bills to pay). I weighed this morning and just have over 4oz. Buds are sticky and covered in crystals but just a bit damp. Any ideas how to make them good for tomorrow. Any advice would be great. It is iced grapefruit and it is a killer stone. Its an initial head high then the couch comes a calling


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 27, 2011)

ChubbySoap said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/faq.php?faq=vb3_user_profile#faq_vb3_subscriptions


Thanks bro...


----------



## abecsta (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks was very helpful

here a link that could answer NPK/Nutes 
http://www.cleanairgardening.com/npkexplanation.html


----------



## tingpoon (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks widow.




really liked the cool tube article.


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 1, 2011)

This is very helpful, thanks a lot man!!!


----------



## greatstrain (Feb 1, 2011)

isnt this 101 asked questions? i see 21 -_-


----------



## Ross Fisher (Feb 2, 2011)

nice one,cheers for the info!


----------



## TardyMarty421 (Feb 4, 2011)

good one! thanks!


----------



## ruffdog (Feb 8, 2011)

What is a cannabis plant and what do i need one for !!!!! LOL Sorry, I had to. Peace out


----------



## statictree (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a ? for widow maker. I have a 5 ft wide 2 ft deep closet. its all white. will a 4ft 2 bulb t5 with 4 35watt cfls, 2 cfls per 10inch reflector on a y socket be enough light for 2 plants. the t5 has 10,000 lumens and the 2 bulb cfl set ups each have 4,800 lumens. with proper kelvin scales wouls this be enough. im looking at putting the t5 across the top and one 2 bulb cfl setup on each end. its going to be about 19,000 lumens for about 250 watts. or should i go with the 250 watt MH/HPS set up. there both going to cost around the same. im just worried about a fire when im at work for 12 hours on shift work. will it get to hot in my closet. thank you for any help.


----------



## PJ's HIGH (Feb 26, 2011)

Good job some great information here.


----------



## ClaimUs (Mar 2, 2011)

i have a noob question ... when you say to use neuts with NPK 20-20-20 ,in what unit of measurement do you count those numbers?

i'm asking that because i bought some universal neuts with NPK 3:2:3 ...so should i use like 10 times more ?


----------



## killa killa kk (Mar 3, 2011)

I also have a noob question.....I want to post my grow journal im making public so people can leave comments and can be seen in the main page. What do I do?? not sure how to make the link or move it all over from my journal?????


----------



## Brian B (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi, is there a thread about how to take pictures of your grow room? I searched but could not find.


----------



## cadcheryl (Mar 4, 2011)

After seeds break soil at what point do you start the countdown for veg?


----------



## k3nz1387 (Mar 4, 2011)

cadcheryl said:


> After seeds break soil at what point do you start the countdown for veg?


 im sure its after the 3rd set of true leaves or 2 weeks from seedling breaking soil. 
check this out : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis_cultivation#Seedling_phase


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Mar 9, 2011)

I have four seeds in the soil for over four days now and still nothing. It took a little over 2 days to germinate, now over 4 in the soil and they're not sprouting. Should I be concerned? I have these in the plastic cups, standing on top of the water heater. All seeds from legit bank, feminized. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ClaimUs (Mar 10, 2011)

ClaimUs said:


> i have a noob question ... when you say to use neuts with NPK 20-20-20 ,in what unit of measurement do you count those numbers?
> 
> i'm asking that because i bought some universal neuts with NPK 3:2:3 ...so should i use like 10 times more ?


anyone ..? plss


----------



## BakedBlake (Mar 23, 2011)

Many of my questions were answered. thanks man!


----------



## vic smush (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the post. This is the first place i came when i started growing.


----------



## vic smush (Mar 24, 2011)

Great thread. I have to re-read this about 2 more times


----------



## e20sm0ke (Mar 25, 2011)

i have like 3-4 tent questions all relating to ventilation i feel like an idiot when it comes to ventilation

would it be possible to run a duct from the air conditioning vent on the cieling into my tent? I mean i know its possible but what if i taped up like half of the vent for the duct and left the other half open for the room would the air actually make it into the duct or would it just flow into the room or would i have to tape up the whole thing 

seperate question


lets say i have a 4 inch inline fan and i want to use it to cool my light with no carbon filter. where does the ducting start for something like that?? like duct to fan to hood to out of the tent? and where is that inline fan drawing air from? or is it pushing the air into the hood and out of the tent. could i see a 4-6 temp decrease in something like that? im just not sure how to hook up a 4 inch inline 


seperate question

lets say i have a 4 inch inline with carbon filter and air cooled hood. so it starts from the carbon filter then ducts to the fan which draws air/notsure? out of the carbon filter to duct to hood to out of the tent? if thats how it works how does the carbon filter keep the smell out if its just venting the hood? 

seperate question

here is my hood there is 4 notches it looks like around where i can duct something. is that made for an attachment that I have to buy or does the ducting slip in there? also can i use duct tape on a hot hood?? will that make it bubble up? here is the picture of my hood http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z458/sbuuttler/03-13-2011/lightsetup.jpg

seperate questionn

here is the picture of my hood http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z458/sbuuttler/03-13-2011/lightsetup.jpg im gonna be using rope ratchets soon instead of chains should i change the positioning of the hood to sideways so its easier for the ducting? or which would be the easiest for ducting??

seperate question

would a 80cfm fan be of any worth to this tent? they are 14 bucks at home depot. would my temp drop even 2-3 degrees with one? would it be enough to draw air through the hood?? 

seperate question

here is the picture of my hood http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z458/sbuuttler/03-13-2011/lightsetup.jpg so the notches for ducting are a little bit further apart then the ducting area and my tent has 5 inch flanges would I be able to use 5 inch ducting that would hook up to that 4 inch hood?

the heat is so bad coming from that duct area in my hood I eventually plan on getting a 4inch inline fan in a week or so Im just looking for a really cheap option now im really just super confused about ventilation and i dont have alot of options if anyone could answer any of these I would much appreciate it!​


----------



## hps'bob (Apr 1, 2011)

how big of a pot do i need to grow 3' plant


----------



## Lankster187 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm super new to this and I have been trying to find out what the humidity should be in my tent. Its 2' x 3' x 5' with a 175cfm exhaust. I expect it will be kind of hard to keep any moisture in there with that much air flow. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Brett Brown (May 5, 2011)

OK, I didn't see this one on the list, So I need to know if my female plant is possibly starting to flower. What are the first signs? because my plant is starting to get really bushy and full of these really smaller leaves at the top of each cola and all over. It hasn't started to stretch out and grow up on the colas yet, but are these small leaves a sign of the flowering stage starting? I mean my plant was growing about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch a day and now it is putting out mostly new nodes and leaf growth but they are not growing longer or taller, like before they are just bunching up and making the plant so covered with leaves that you can't see the stock or stem of the plant or any of the branches. It has 4 colas now and they are all doing the same thing like sprouting everywhere but not getting any taller the plants height is not changing much. Maybe an 1/8 of an inch a day now if that. I haven't changed anything with the growing or watering and I haven't topped it in about a month. So please if anyone could help me, this is my first grow and I don't want to F**K her up!!!!!!!! Thank You, BB2112


----------



## astor77 (May 13, 2011)

My question is about seeds, do we HAVE to buy seeds to start? I kept the seeds which i smoked last time and germinized 15 of them,its been a week and seems not problems till now.


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2011)

Can anyone help me? I need to know how to amend my ph. I am using Fox Farm water soluable fertilizer and I can't seem to get it to 6.5. Any suggestions?


----------



## luxuryfashion (May 21, 2011)

2) What makes the buds? A male or female plant?

before read the answer, i think it's female plant....hope it's useful for you~


----------



## LHighChief (May 31, 2011)

Hey there,
Are hydro stores being watched? I see that they're in states where growing is illegal, is it a bad idea to go to these places?


----------



## Pure Kush (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting these, answered some of my questions/concerns.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 13, 2011)

Where are the other 78 other already asked questions


----------



## Derple (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help Widow


----------



## grizlbr (Jun 28, 2011)

LHighChief said:


> Hey there,
> Are hydro stores being watched? I see that they're in states where growing is illegal, is it a bad idea to go to these places?


how paranoid are you? I grow tomatoes who would watch me? I am here looking for pee and ashes information?


----------



## grizlbr (Jun 28, 2011)

Walk thur Walmart pool supplies: Ph up & down read the ingredients. Ph down 3 asprin to 4 gals of water .edu site. Or 1 to your tank each water change: somewhere on this site.


----------



## grizlbr (Jun 28, 2011)

Read a pack of seeds takes from 7 to 21 days to germinate depending on the seed: okra takes a day after being soaked. Nutrents cause stretch: 24 hour old tap water works for me to soak seeds. Asprin 100ppm to force germination after third soak if no results: may cause stretch. Better idea of type if no nutrients until 4 inches tall or 4 real leaf sets.


----------



## KindBuds22 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey, I was wondering, how long after you plant the seed (miracle grow soil) and it begins to grow should I add nutrients?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 30, 2011)

U can start a plant in miracle grow and veg for a few weeks. From there considering the strain if its a healthy eater.. ur gonna have to supplement extra nutrients particularly flower nutrients if u plan on haveing any kind of harvest.


----------



## dopeedogg (Jun 30, 2011)

very nice....every noob should get this in their email when they first register in RIU


----------



## Benjamin X (Jul 1, 2011)

anybody ever use Neptune sea weed plant food in their grow? i liberated some from a chain store today and am wondering if it has results?


----------



## jluciani (Jul 10, 2011)

i am new to this site and really dont know where to add my question so excuse me.... i wanted to ask if anyone has info on "diamond cush" or skywalker, or panama Red.....good , bad, difficult any info will help me. 

jluciani


----------



## J.HANDS (Jul 14, 2011)

its spelled kush


----------



## VanishingToaster (Jul 15, 2011)

whats the definitive sign i'm looking for to know when to harvest ?


----------



## mydailyruteen (Jul 17, 2011)

VanishingToaster said:


> whats the definitive sign i'm looking for to know when to harvest ?


Here you go: https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html


----------



## StonedGuru (Jul 18, 2011)

Couple of things; you have the hairs that will appear on female plants at the start and they will be white. They will cluster and form buds. get a cheap microscope that does upto 100X (about a tenner) and look at the crystals, milky is a heady celebrial high and amber more couchlock (as amber contains more CBD) so harvest when you see these tell tale signs! most like a 50/50 where as I prefer about 70/30 ish in the milky, =)


----------



## bcurwi1 (Jul 23, 2011)

*PRE-GROW* (cannabis)
RESEARCH
SUPPLY OF LIGHT​ 

To determine the appropriate lighting (and the best lamp to use), the specific needs of the plant must be considered, as well as the room size and ventilation. To arrange optimal lighting, the lighting present in the plant's natural environment must be imitated. For example vegetables grow best in full sunlight, which means that as much light as possible must be supplied to grow cannabis indoors (high intensity discharge (HID) lights such as high pressure sodium (HPS) and metal halide (MH) are preferred. Fluorescent lamps can also be used). Incandescent and mercury vapor lighting are not recommended for use in cannabis cultivation.
Cannabis plants also require both dark and light photoperiods, so the lights need a timer to switch them on and off at set intervals. The optimum photoperiod depends on each plant (some prefer long days and short nights and others preferring the opposite, or something in between).

Most plants grow under most light spectra, but always prefer a full spectrum light. A test done by Ed Rosenthal found that when a room was set up using both high-pressure sodium (HPS) and metal halide (MH) lamps the plants in between the two lights did better than those under MH alone but not as well as those under HPS. However, certain plants (as cannabis) can be grown successfully under both types of light. MH is used for vegetative phase of growth, as it encourages short inter nodes (distance between sets of leaves), and inhibits cell elongation, creating a shorter, stockier plant. Metal halide lamps produce more ultraviolet radiation than high-pressure sodium lamps, which may play a role in increasing the flowering (and for certain plants as cannabis the amount of working substances as THC) produced by the plant. High pressure sodium lamps trigger a greater flowering response in the plant and are thus used for the second (or reproductive) phase of the growth, or they are used by those people who only wish to purchase a single lamp. If high-pressure sodium lamps are used for the vegetative phase, plants usually grow slightly more quickly, but also have longer inter nodes, and may be taller. 

Forget 'brightness' it's not relevant.

The suns 'real' Kelvin temperature is somewhere around 5,800 degrees Kelvin, but because the sun is not a perfect 'black body' (the standard for calculating Kelvin temperatures of light) its adjusted Kelvin temperature is somewhere around 6,400 degrees Kelvin.

6,400 degrees Kelvin is predominantly 'bluish-white' light and this is the best kind of light and Kelvin temperature for vegetative growth - primarily because in nature the time of year Cannabis is in vegetative growth is during the long hot days of summer where the suns day length is the longest and receives the most 6,400k light. The reasons it changes for flowering is again because of the predominance of the kind of light found from the sun when Cannabis enters it's floral stage - usually at the start of Autumn or Fall when the days get shorter and the nights longer thus reducing down the day length significantly. Sunrise and Sunset account for almost 50% of the suns light during the short days of Autumn/Fall and sunrise and sunset are made up of almost entirely red spectrum light due to the angle of the suns rays hitting the earths surface. Therefore as sunrise and sunset account for almost 50% of the sun total light output at that time of year it necessarily follows that 50% of that light will be entirely in the red end of the visible spectrum - hence the 2,700k color temperature being favored for flowering. In reality a mixture of red and blue light is required in flowering due to the other 50% of the spectrum being more blue in color.

GROW MEDIUMS​ 

Probably the most common hydroponics medium is rock wool. It works well. It is like fiber glass but its rock instead. It holds water and air very well. There are many different mediums you can use but to start out a new plant I use 1 inch rock wool cubes. The main thing you need to think about is what kind of system you are going to use and go from there. Rock wool holds lots of water and doesn't need watering as often as say volcanic rocks. 

Some people swear by soil and soil less mediums. If you decide to go this route make sure you get some quality soil. I have been using miracle grow potting soil with pretty good results. Now that I got a soil ph meter I am seeing that my Miracle Grow soil was a bad idea. I got some Scotts soil (home depot) and its ph is closer to neutral. EDIT: Now I use fox farms "ocean forest". Its too strong for seedlings or clones so I start with fox farms "light warrior". 
Just make sure it drains water well. you can add sand or perlite to make the soil more drain-able and aerated. Once you get past the cups you will want to transplant into bigger pots. A good rule of thumb is for every foot of growth you will want 1 gallon of pot space. 5 gallons work pretty well.
I still start out with the rock wool and transplant to dirt later on. But if you cant get rock wool then soil will be fine to start in too. Just make sure you allow your medium to dry out before watering. You want the roots to stretch and search for that water. The heart of the plant is its root system so roots are what I work on first. You can purchase a moisture meter from Wal-Mart for under $10. It really helps.
Water can be a medium also. I really like aeroponics. That is my favorite system. It always has the perfect o2/ h2o ratio. So its never starved or flooded. It always grows.

HYDROPONICS VS.AEROPONICS​ 

There are two main types of indoor growth methods. They include aeroponics and hydroponics; both of which have been a breakthrough in agriculture technology. Hydroponics is the way of growing a plant in a soil-less mixture mainly using Rockwool, or expanded clay. The plant is watered with a nutrient rich water solution that provides it with the essential trace elements at certain stages of growth. On the other hand, aeroponics is the growth method that involves no reservoir container. Instead, in aeroponics, the plants are planted into a net with a soilless mixture in it (Rockwool, expanded clay). The roots are sprayed with nutrient rich water thus promoting fast growth and giving the plant everything it needs during growth. Both growth methods require a PH of 5.3-6.0, a humidity of 50-60%, a temperature around 19-22 Celsius, with a water temperature of 75 degrees farenheight. 

_*GROWTH PERIOD*_
(Doing illegal things)

SEED GERMINATION​ 

To get the best seed germination results, we advise you to germinate the seeds according to our standard procedure, with which we obtain germination rates of ± 95 % for all varieties:
 Use a grow room with a stable temperature of 20 degrees Celsius. 
 Use soil with a pH-value of ± 7.0. 
 The soil should not be too dry or too wet. 
 Sow the seeds in a container about 5 mm deep. 
 After sowing press the earth lightly, this stimulates even sprouting. 
 Spray the soil lightly with water. 
 Cover the container with thin transparent plastic foil to achieve an optimal greenhouse effect. 
 After 1 to 10 days the seeds will have sprouted. Now remove the plastic foil. 
 Sprinkle the soil regularly with water, wait till the upper layer has dried out, and sprinkle again with water. 
 After 1 - 2 weeks the seedlings will be strong enough to put them in a larger container.

VEGITATIVE GROWTH​ 

Most varieties need to be grown for about 40 days minimum before they are mature enough produce flowers. 

Plants need to feed as well as breathe. Growing plants need an adequate supply of nitrogen, phosphates and potash together with small amounts of the trace elements Mn, Fe, Mg, Cu, Zn, Mo, S and B. Nitrogen is necessary for healthy leaf growth, phosphates for healthy roots and stems and potash for producing flowers.
At the vegetative stage, a fertilizer high in nitrogen is required. When the plants start flowering, change to a formula higher in phosphate and potash. Trace elements are included in most commercial formulas or can be added separately by using a chemical mix or a seaweed extract. At the risk of boring the reader I say again, more damage is caused by overfeeding than underfeeding.

Once your new sprout starts producing leaves, you are in the vegetative growth stage of the plant. Only water when the soil is dry all the way to the bottom of the container it is growing in. You can check by sticking a finger through one of the drain holes in the bottom of the pot to feel how wet the soil is, or by using a water meter. Perhaps the best method, however, is to wait for the plant to tell you it needs water. The leaves will start wilting slightly and the plant generally looks "thirsty." The reason this method is preferable to others is twofoldone, you are assured of not overwatering, and two, allowing the soil to dry out completely stimulates the roots to grow as they search for water. More Roots = Bigger Plant = More Buds

Probably the most common error for new growers is overwatering. Over watering will cause the plant to grow poorly, and if continued will lead to root rot and eventual death. Be careful if you are starting out with a large pot. If you water a small plant too much in a large pot, the plant may not be able to soak up all that water. It may look dry on top, but you might end up having mud on the bottom of the soil. This will cause root rot on your plant and is very unhealthy. A plant that is not watered enough is much more healthy then a plant that is watered too much. It's also harder to recover from over watering then under watering.

As a rule 1/2 inch of gravel or another suitable, high draining mixture at the bottom of the pot will help to prevent this problem and will also stop the plant from drowning if its over-watered. It's a good idea to have a fan hooked up and ready to go once the plant breaks though the soil. Having a fan blowing on the stem from the start of growth will insure a good strong stem so the plant will be able to hold it self-upright during its life span. Simulating wind by providing a gentle breeze will help your stem grow strong to support the weight of the leaves and buds as the wind will cause small tears in the plants stem walls, tears that are repaired as the plant grows and provide strength to the main stem. Bigger, stronger stems = bigger, stronger plant = more & better buds. Bigger Stems = Bigger Plant = Bigger Buds

The temperature can be anywhere from the low 70s to the high 80s with no damage to the plants. For soil, the desired pH range is between 5.3 and 6.0 generally speaking. Anything in that range will be safe for your plant. The humidity should be around 60% for vegetative growth. During the vegetative cycle feed your plants a high Nitrogen (N) food. There are many kinds of products that carry high Nitrogen content. It's generally best to start the mixture out at ¼ the recommended dosage and increase the strength whilst the plant grows and develops in both foliage and root size, overdoing the nutrients at this point will not make the plant grow faster, but will most likely burn it. For vegetative growth, look for a fertilizer with a NPK ratio of roughly 2-1-1. NPK is the number found on fertilizer packages that signifies the amount and ratio of the three major nutrients needed by plants: Nitrogen (N), Phosphorus (P), and Potassium (K). For this stage, then, look for a fertilizer that has roughly twice as much N as it does P and K. Now that your plant is around the 12" mark or 4-6 weeks old, you might notice the leaves sets start to alternate. When the top branches start to alternate this is the sign that your plant has reached maturity and are ready to be flowered.


TOPPING/FIMMING PLANTS​​ 
Topping and Fimming of your plants need not be the headache most make it out to be. Simply follow the instructions below and your well on your way to being a professional in Fimming and Topping. If you decided to grow any sativa cannabis seeds strains, be sure to perform topping as you want to limit your marijuana plants height.

*~TOPPING A MARIJUANA PLANT~*​1. Locate the very top of your plant and cut through the main stem just below the newest growth. This should be done after the 3rd or 4th leaf set but can be done at any time after the 3rd leaf set.
2. Shows Plant Top cut off and where the 2 new Branches that will form a "Y" in the main stem will grow from.
3. Shows the newly topped plant after 2 days of growth, notice the Y in the Stem Forming.



View attachment 1703376​ 



*~FIMMING YOUR MARIJUANA PLANT~*​Fimming is actually no different that topping, what fimming does is virtually the exact same thing only your leaving part of the new growth. This only takes of part of the new growth and actually topping the very very new growth which is very hard to see. What this ends up doing is making it seem as if your getting 4 new tops right next to each other when its actually only 2 at the very top (like topping) but since it was cut so closely to the next newest set of fan leaves 2 branches which would have formed there anyways seems to make it look like there is 4 new tops. Fimming can be easily performed on sativas (or any hybrids of sativa cannabis seeds crosses) as they tend to grow longer and less dense stems, which is usefull for such precise procedure.
This is how you go about doing this.

1. Locate the very top of the new growth

View attachment 1703380​2. With a clean sterilized scissors, Fold the fa
n leafs over and cut approximately 80% of the new growth off the plant.


View attachment 1703381​3. View from the top showing the Cut



View attachment 1703382​4. View of the Cut section after 2 days growth, showing the 4 new growth shoots (branches)


View attachment 1703383​Thats it! You should be well on your way to Topping and Fimming of your plants.
If you have any questions dont be afraid to ask.

SUPER CROPPING​ 


Another method of topping is called Super Cropping. By taking a branch between your forefinger and thumb you can gently crush the branch, causing it to develop multiple branches above the crushed area. You must crush it on the correct side or risk breaking the branch. Just squeeze lightly until you feel the branch give, then let go. If it gives easily then you have crushed it on the correct side. If it is hard to crush and the branch splits then you have chosen the wrong side. Practice makes perfect with Super Cropping.

Super Cropping should be carried out during the second or third week of vegetative growth and does stunt the plant. You should also note that plants that are Super Cropped can remain in the vegetative growth stage for twice as long as normal but the end result is a very bushy plant with multiple node regions that should all produce bud. Many growers have thrown Super Cropped plants away because they believed that the plants were not flowering in time. If you Super Crop your plants make sure that you have the patience to wait until the process is finished which  usually about four to six more weeks of vegetative growth.




FLOWERING ​ 

Buds of the first case are called sinsemilla (it is really two words: "sin semilla," which translates to "without seeds" in Spanish, but is often misspelled as one word). The resultant cannabis contains the most Cannabinoids and THC possible.

Although the flowering hormone in most plants (including cannabis) is present during all phases of growth, it is inhibited by exposure to light. To induce flowering, the plant must be subject to at least 8 hours of darkness per day; this number is very strain-specific and most growers flower with 12 hours of darkness to be safe.
The flowering hormone is very quickly inhibited, taking less than two minutes of exposure to light. Consequently, many cultivators are vigilant that no light reaches their plants during the flowering phase. Flowering usually lasts from 45 to 90 days indoors. If growing outdoors it may take somewhat longer, depending on the natural onset of the colder seasons. The flowering length is genetically determined with some plants (as pure cannabis "indica" strains) flowering in as few as 45 days, while some plants (as cannabis "sativa") can take up to 4 months to finish and the harvest yields significantly less. This is the main reason why certain plants (as cannabis indica) are almost always grown indoors (unlike cannabis sativa, which is also grown outdoors).[citation needed]

A plant may double, triple even quadruple its' height when flowering. Sativas can stretch up to 4 times their height and Indicas generally double in height.
Some strains call for up to 8 weeks of vegetative growth. Your height, yield and potency will all depend on the strain and the way it was grown. As our aim is for bud, and lots of it, we will try and avoid massive plants unless we have the light to provide them with; otherwise we get a plant with huge stems, \and only bud at the top 9 or 10 inches.

Remember, you can only get "bud" from a female plant. So you want to focus your efforts on the female plants. In order to find the sex of the plant, get a light timer and put the lights on a cycle of 12-hours on and 12-hours off. Having a light timer is much easier then doing it manually and is much more accurate.
Make sure your plants get the complete 12hours of darkness during this stage.
Any light interruption may prolong your sexing results for days or even weeks.
Your flowering stage may take 2-3 months. You need to keep them on a constant cycle and remember to have complete darkness during the 12 hours of no light.
Any interruption may cause reduced yield, potency, or extended harvest.

During the flowering cycle feed your plants need a high Phosphorous (P) food.
There are many kinds of products that carry high amounts of Phosphorous.
Generally start out the mixture at 1/2 the recommended dosage. The humidity should ideally be around 40% to 55% for this stage.


SEXING/FLUSHING​ 

After a few days to usually 14 days of your 12/12 cycle, look for little white hairs (indicating a female) or little balls (which will be male) starting to grow at the base of each internodes. The hairs will grow to about 1/4" long or so. They will be easily visible. Expect to see a pair of these hairs at each site. The balls may also grow at the base of each branch. They will grow in bunches and look a little like horns before forming. These balls contain pollen. As soon as you have identified what sex your plant is (male or female) then cull the males (remove them from the area) to give the females more room and more light. This is the start of the buds forming. As time goes on the buds will get bigger and bigger and they will use more and more fertilizer. It is advised that you stop using fertilizers 2 weeks before your harvest to ensure that all chemicals are out of the plant. If chemicals are in the plant when you harvest, the smoke will be very harsh. To prevent harshness, flush the plants heavily with fresh water 2 weeks prior to harvesting them. Ensure you flush at least 3 times the capacity of your pot. So a 4-gallon pot would be flushed with 16 gallons of fresh water.



HARVESTING/CURING:​ 

Look at the trichomes with a 10× - 30× magnifier. You will first see that they are clear, then they will turn milky or cloudy, and finally the heads will start turning amber. Depending of your preference you would want to harvest between the times the trichomes turn milky to the time the trichomes have turned 25% amber. I pick when a few start turning amber. The earlier you harvest within that window the more up the high is, and the later you harvest, the more of a "couch lock" effect you'll get.

Commercial growers take the colas from the plant and manicure them before drying. They usually dry them on a line, upside-down, which is fine. 

However, usually airflow is forced, and temps too high, humidity too low. As soon as the buds are considered dry (usually a few days), it is sold. The reason for this behavior is the fact they are, as I said, commercial growers and in a constant hurry to exchange their buds for cash. Every minute counts and they don't want to 'waste' the space or the time needed for drying and curing. This results in harsh, grassy tasting weed that lacks the full-bodied flavor and smooth stone of properly dried and cured bud. To do it right: 

At harvest-time all you have to do is cut the plant as low as possible and hang the whole thing upside down to dry on a line. The room you use to dry should be the about the same size you grew in (if not the same room). The humidity should remain a constant 50-60&#37;. Too high and buds will mold, too low and they dry too fast and taste bad. Temperature should be around 65-68 degrees, wherever possible. Make sure the room is dark, as light degrades THC. 

All kinds of processes, like the transport of sugars inside the plant still take place, even when you cut it down. These processes will slowly come to an end while the drying progresses, but are the main factor for the end-taste of your smoke. That is the first reason why you don't want to quick-dry your weed. The second reason is the way that a plant dries. Plants are made up of cells and, as we all know, cells contain mainly water. Exposed to air, the (dying) plant's outer cells will dry out first but the above-mentioned processes will still transfer water from the inner cells to the dryer outer cells, thus causing the plant to dry equally all over. By removing the stalk and cutting off the individual colas, you prevent this natural process by taking away the extra moisture that would be drawn from the stem to the leaves and bud. Got it? Good! Moving on... 

Make sure you hang the plants so that they do not touch each other (invites mold). With constant temp and humidity, the plants should be ready for manicuring in 3-4 weeks. At this time trim colas from the main stalk, and trim large and medium fan leaves (save them for making hash), leaving most of the smaller leaves sticking out of the bud in tact. Hang them up again and for a day or two, until 'popcorn' dry. The stems should snap when you bend them, and the bud should be dry, but not brittle. Now for the curing... 

Trim all remaining leaf (save for hashmaking) tight to the buds, and trim smaller buds from larger stems. Store them airtight; air at this point degrades THC. Note- ziplock bags are not airtight! You could use buckets with an airtight lid like used for food and sauces and such, but the best containers are those glass jars with the rubber seal and latch. Just put as much bud in it as possible using light pressure. The point is to fill it as much as possible, so not too much air remains in the container. The less air, the better. To be safe, check them the next day to make sure it's still dry (did not 'sweat'). Any excess moisture at this point will invite mold. If it did sweat and is moist (soft) again, lay the bud out on something other than newspaper and put in a dry place to get the last water out. 

Repack and place the container in a cool, dark place, like a refrigerator. Note- fridges have high humidity so they must be absolutely airtight. 
The longer it sits (up to around a month, maybe longer in the fridge) the better it gets, both in taste and potency. At around the month mark, you can move it to the freezer to almost stop the aging and curing process. Once you've got some buds stored in the freezer, you have a private stash that will last a long time. If you've got the patience to wait, the smoke will be sweet and smooth. The high will be mellow, and longer lasting. If you grew enough to last you a while, then after a few harvests you will be able to have properly cured buds at your disposal, with no downtime waiting for the next batch to cure! 

If you're not in a hurry to sell your crop you owe it to your head to wait the extra time and have great tasting, very potent bud! Curing is the only way to make harvested bud more potent, so try it, you won't be disappointed!


HOPE THIS HELPS 
BCUR =) ​


----------



## Sullie (Jul 30, 2011)

Can you add this question to your Q&A?

What is vegging?


----------



## Flava (Aug 12, 2011)

Great research.. have you got more close ups?


----------



## Sir.SmokeAl0t (Aug 13, 2011)

Great reading, thanks Widow Maker!


----------



## sk8er6 (Sep 28, 2011)

not trying to be a grammar nazi, but could someone please fix this for me i cant understand it.

"* What this ends up doing is making it seem as if your getting 4 new tops right next to each other when its actually only 2 at the very top (like topping) but since it was cut so closely to the next newest set of fan leaves 2 branches which would have formed there anyways seems to make it look like there is 4 new tops."*


----------



## jesicalorren (Oct 1, 2011)

long as they dont burn ... no u cant get enuff bulbs to duplicate sun light just cool it down and its str8


----------



## denny008 (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for your infor


----------



## Toss&Turn (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi, Newbie here.

I have a male and a female of the White Widow family. I've grown them from seed. My questions are: How will I know that the seeds were not from the same mother (ie. I don't want incest)? Should I show an X-rated movie to them to get them started? Should I buy them a bottle of wine? Should I leave them in peace or can I be a Peeping Tom?
I'm a newbie and your answers would be appreciated! LMAO

*OK! TIME TO READ SOME MORE OF THIS WONDERFUL THREAD*!


----------



## KannabisKing420 (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.change.org/petitions/unit...zens-18-and-up Please come here to help my new petition gain members to help legalize. Sign, then send the link to your friends. In takes 10 seconds


----------



## Cheap Canada Goose (Nov 7, 2011)

This is my first time i visit here. I found so many entertaining stuff in your blog, especially its discussion. From the tons of comments on your articles, I guess I am not the only one having all the leisure here! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Calidadd (Nov 14, 2011)

Whats a bumper harvest?


----------



## TnKFactor (Nov 16, 2011)

OK so we have this plant which is a few months old and has 7 amazing looking locations (6 on the branch base & the best one On-Top) which are all budding with near Pure White strings of lovelyness. Should I remove some of the larger branches & leafs and maybe try to Bubble-Hash whatever I cut off the plant (besides the buds) using the freezing and Ice water methods? Because this stuff is covered with white hairs, all of it. Don't have a magnifying glass myself though, but I'm working on that

This is my first female in what I hope to be many. But which threads have covered what I need to know currently & moving forward? My Growing knowledge is fairly limited however my experience Smoking is somewhere in the Professional Grade catagory. 

I am going to use Fly Paper to eliminate the very few tiny fly problem which all seem to have this one favorite locations on this one leaf that they chew on. But should I also lay paper down on the bottom to make sure no other bugs are in the dirt? My questions will probably be many & can sometime seem very simple but I'm just a girl trying to home grow & flow. I can get seeds to work with but I've got to get a room setup. Until then any basic suggestions you have to offer would be greatly appreciated...

Lots of love.
<3
[- n |<

PS I had the Picture of it attached to this post but took it down because I am not sure I'm comfortable leaving that up, but you can base recommendations on written description, then if you really want a pic of my baby I can PM it, but you have to ask me nicely 
Later!


----------



## TnKFactor (Nov 20, 2011)

Am I not posting in the right place for a girl to get a little experienced input on what I should (or should not) be doing to take care of the single plant I have blooming?

Looking for any guidance that will help me with this beautiful girl I have which is my first, as well as the others that I hope to have follow. What I'm doing is 100% indoors but I live in a high humidity area, full room controls are being worked on to be ideal based on what I know (work in progress honestly). Anyway I am very proud of this one Girl I have going, though it seems to be at a stand still as far as growth. It was very young (Maybe a couple months old) when the plantS I had started with began to Bloom (of which I had a male which I put down old yeller style, some may think this to have been a waste of a bullet but I could think of no other way to part with something so loved *sniffle*).

Anycow I do hope to hear from someone. If this isn't the best thread for general questions or recommendations - please point a girl in the right direction? I didn't want to create a new thread if you already have a place dedicated to these type of newbie inquiries. I don't mind admitting I am new but I think I'm off to a good start...

<3
[- n |<


----------



## jesicalorren (Nov 21, 2011)

tnk u need do do a little searching girl everything is on this website just type it in search and read a little like everone else bebe!!!!


----------



## ML75 (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks for this


----------



## Budda growing pot (Nov 25, 2011)

Do Pistils contain THC?


----------



## *BUDS (Jan 22, 2012)

Calidadd said:


> Whats a bumper harvest?


This was going to be, 22,000 plants value at $55 mil. Not a bad outdoor patch, over 1km long!


----------



## Tiami (Feb 12, 2012)

can someone recommend a good outdoor guide that goes in-depth with marijuana natural patterns. something different than ''when growing outdoors, it's best that you start growing indoors. plants need to be on 16/8 light schedule etc..''


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice Thread!


----------



## Acrixx (Apr 30, 2012)

Very helpful thread.


----------



## HinduWiff (May 1, 2012)

puff puff no pass, thanks for saving me enough time to get chopped


----------



## mofropoly (May 13, 2012)

Good fundamental info. Thanks!


----------



## countryboy27 (May 25, 2012)

I need to ask some questions that are not included in the 101, i went into the chatroom on here and was trying to ask people but they told me that it wasnt a grow support chatroom, then i asked how to get to one and they sent me this link....i just joined this site today so i didnt really know....but anyways my question is I have about 5 plants currently in the vege stage....there about 8 inches tall....ne ways my question issss ....i didnt have ne money when i went to try this whole grow thing out, so i just got my seeds from a bag of weed i bought on the street, i didnt buy them online...my question is i mean are they even worth growing??? they jus came from average mid grade pot.....i mean would my chances of getting some females still be about 50% im just wondering r they worth putting time and effort into?????? my other question is if i were to buy some seeds online and wanted to grow like 2 or 3 in my closet, what would be a sufficent amount of light like what watt?? and i guess id wanna go with LED's they seem to be pretty cheap??? i dunno ..i need hel,p with this first time grower here


----------



## Nesoblivion (Jun 4, 2012)

hey peeps is this too early to tell or is this male or female .. not so sure myself i know its verry young but notice the things developing at the base of the leaves which i have circled


----------



## TnKFactor (Jun 13, 2012)

OK so I started with single seed / plant about 7-8 months ago. Now have 3 additional Females, however they are younger. Unfortunately I started sexing a batch of about 10-12 but turned out most were Not females. I was wondering if I go back to a 24 hour lighting cycle from a 12/12 cycle &#8211; will this traumatize the plants or will they just stop flowering? Also if I sort of mutilated part of one of the 1[SUP]st[/SUP] plant by taking buds off in all the wrong ways & places, but this luckily unintentionally made for several stalks. The whole thing now has 3 stalks of flowering areas now but one of the 3 doesn't seem to be growing at this time (or at least didn't with this last time that I sexed the plants), will that change at the next harvest? FYI this was this particular plant's 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] time being put into flowering stage (the 12/12hr cycle). 

Anyway my main questions were:
#1 Roughly how many harvests can a single plant yield, like total? Or should you aim to keep reproducing New ones so that you can keep smaller plants moving / growing? I saw some guys tutorial which stripped every leaf off the plant, which I would guess is because he's not trying to re-grow that plant, is that correct?

#2 what (besides that which I've already done wrong) should I NOT do? Basically is there a &#8220;Daily or regular maintenance&#8221; guides? Or a top 10 Worst Mistakes you can make?

#3 Lastly will buds ever grow if a plant is not harvested or handled properly? And what is the best way to harvest (if you want to try to keep the plant for as long as possible)? 

That was mainly everything I needed for now. Any guidance I could get on this strictly theoretical garden that I don't have but hope to get started soon, would be greatly appreciated.  I know a lot of stuff is already in here (as far as answers) and I'll keep looking but I've read a lot and couldn't find answers to these couple of theoretical questions above... 

Thanks & Best wishes to all.

Also BTW if this beloing in a different thread please feel free to relocate as needed but just let me know where it goes also? Thanks again


----------



## Satanicbongripper (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## champaigne (Jul 6, 2012)

some one said i had 2many plants in 1 room and that i needed 2 put netting up 2 control all the branches so they all got the light they needed.does any1 have any advise or pics so i can see wat he means any help would be appreciated!!! thanks people


----------



## OgKushPusha (Sep 14, 2012)

One of my favorite go-to articles if i have a simple question. Nicely Done! & Much appreciated!


----------



## marik (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello everybody! I am new to this forum and growing at all. Didnt want to open a new thread so posting here. I took some pics of my 1.5 week babies and would appreciate any feedback on how are they looking. 
First 2 pics is a Holy Grail 69 samsara seeds, which I received for free with my order and obviously its not doing that great, comparing to the other seeds. The r all planted at the same time and growing in the same environment. anybody's got any idea what could be wrong with it?
3rd and 4th pics are 'Purple Haze #1' and 'Sugar Mango Ryder (auto)'.
I am growing in fox farm ocean forest soil mixed with 1/3 perlite under 24/7 400 watt MH (upgrading today to 1000 w) didnt give no nutes yet as I know the soil have plenty of them at least for couple of weeks.
So any input on my pics is greatly appreciated. Thank you.
PS. sorry about the quality the only camera I've got is in my cellphone.


----------



## cathyee (Oct 11, 2012)

Very informative. Thanks for sharing your idea with us.


----------



## shognation (Oct 25, 2012)

alwways helpful
cheers


----------



## billsmurray (Oct 29, 2012)

HOOOOOOly shit help me.

My " cotyledon leaves " are yellow. The baby ones

My young ladies are now 13 days old, have sprouted and the majority of them are working on their second set of bladed leafs.

They are all in Rock wool starter cubes - Feed at no less than every 12 hrs. with straight ph'd 5.8 RO water

My samples Within the rockwool, before watering again, have read 6.4 even though I first soaked in 5.5 for 12 -13 hrs.

??????

This is my question?

I am thinking about starting to add nutes at 1/4 streangth to help with the yellowing cotyledon leaves " 

Or is the PH not in the right zone and thats what is causing the yellowing cotyledon leaves???


How do I fix this?

Using CFL 125 right now at 18/6 with 50 percent humidity


----------



## Nootnam (Nov 4, 2012)

billsmurray said:


> HOOOOOOly shit help me.
> 
> My " cotyledon leaves " are yellow. The baby ones
> 
> ...


Do not feed any nutes until you have transplanted to a real medium and the plant is about a month old.. The yellowing cotyledon leaves is okay as long as the rest of the leaves have no yellowing to them, the baby leaves are only there to help the plant start and will die naturally regardless of how you feed it. Also 6.4 ph is closer to what you want than 5.8 if your gonna be growing in soil, but for now while they are in the cubes that ph shouldnt do any harm. What grow medium are you going to be using?


----------



## beadyeyedlady (Nov 8, 2012)

Its a good post but I can't find my answer...plants are 4 weeks n the dirt..small first time grow...when will my plants get the 5 finger leaves..other then that my plants are happy little ladies( I hope anyway)....big thanks


----------



## WEEDWAR88 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the help, this has all been really useful.


----------



## Johnnydope (Nov 12, 2012)

Really helpful thanks!


----------



## Lookim (Nov 17, 2012)

View attachment 2413740Hi, leaves have gone brown and are wilting, any advice on what i can do? 
Its outdoors, mainly in the shade as i live in the tropics and is pretty much natural with only a little potash thrown in when it started to bud.
The days are getting longer and we are in the wet season.
Im new to posting threads, this took ages to workout.


----------



## dailyontariosmoker (Mar 22, 2013)

its only about day 8 with my plant not bigger the and inch or two and it fell over! how ever i did give it vitimine b yesterday for first time


----------



## sephiclo (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you, this helped a lot.


----------



## binski (Mar 27, 2013)

hi all.can any ov u give me pointers..got new 4x8 tent with 2 600 watt dimmable ballasts.and ajust a wings.. what size extractor fan would u use in a tent like that. want to grow 8 in 3 gall pots at a time.with another tent for cloneing and vegging.people im useing speical mix soil ..be great if u would give me any pointers in all aspects ov my grow..thanks...


----------



## binski (Mar 27, 2013)

*

hi all.can any ov u give me pointers..got new 4x8 tent with 2 600 watt dimmable ballasts.and ajust a wings.. what size extractor fan would u use in a tent like that. want to grow 8 in 3 gall pots at a time.with another tent for cloneing and vegging.people im useing speical mix soil ..be great if u would give me any pointers in all aspects ov my grow..thanks.​


*


----------



## mbaco4009 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a question about light cycle interruption. Currently I have a few flowering plants that are a few weeks away from being done, and the weather outside is starting to cause heat problems indoors during the day. I want to switch the on period from 6am-6pm to 6pm-6am to help solve this problem. My question, will this stress the plants out too much for comfort? Either the extended dark period, or by changing the time they start receiving light by 12 hours, or both?


----------



## Mynox (Mar 28, 2013)

Me personally i would keep the light on until six pm its better to have the light on until then put them in the dark that long.


----------



## Super Toker (Mar 31, 2013)

I hate asking anybody for help but I need some. I have no problem growing and no problem with my plants budding,They look like they have been sprinkled with powdered sugar but the buds are small. Any suggestions on how to get bigger buds??


----------



## longhauler01 (Apr 3, 2013)

You need some heavy weight or other kink of bloom enhancer or youneed to increase the strength of the fertilizer in the bloom stag mine is1300 do this slowly over a few weeks good luck


----------



## Bong Wizard (Apr 3, 2013)

Super Toker said:


> I hate asking anybody for help but I need some. I have no problem growing and no problem with my plants budding,They look like they have been sprinkled with powdered sugar but the buds are small. Any suggestions on how to get bigger buds??


Bigger root mass = bigger buds. Brighter lights = bigger buds.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok, its 62 days in 12hr. cycle, plants are ready, do you pull them B4 lights on or what is the rule


----------



## KushKrew (Apr 8, 2013)

That makes a nice little 'starter manual' all the little bits you need to get going. You could call it the 'quick seed-to-stash guide' hehehehe....


----------



## bradley104 (Apr 11, 2013)

this thread sucks. no 101 questions. hard to find the info. not worth alllllll the time i spent on it.


----------



## dailyontariosmoker (Apr 11, 2013)

true dat..................................


----------



## betty brindle (Apr 16, 2013)

hey guys n gals..researching white russion cut day..im on day 42 and heard they should go to abt 76,77..whats yr opinions?..


----------



## hiiipower (Apr 20, 2013)

this is an absolute must read for all newbies like myself and i just bookmarked this....thanks heaps mr widow


----------



## Budsbuddy10 (Apr 20, 2013)

Can I change my girl from veg to flowering after 20 days?


----------



## Dogenzengi (Apr 24, 2013)

Great Thread!
Thanks for the work, here is a question I don't see.
Forgive me if it is covered.
my tap water registers 100 ppm, I have read That for hydroponics you want to stay under 700 ppm?
is this correct.
drip irrigation in clay and rockwoll is the plan.
thanks again!
peace,
DG


----------



## Dogenzengi (Apr 24, 2013)

I think he means. "Jell" sheet, used over stage lighting it comes in. Large sheets and. Can be cut to size.
just look up stage lighting supplies I am sure you can find colored jells.
peace
DG


----------



## Sand4x105 (Apr 24, 2013)

Budsbuddy10 said:


> Can I change my girl from veg to flowering after 20 days?


Yes of course... The bud time is a constant, veg them as long as you have room for... 5 days, to 5 months...


----------



## Baranfu (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello.
Just wondering... Wich is better for my seddlings>







Tnx


----------



## Lennon0740 (May 13, 2013)

Should put in there how to lie about huge yields from a cfl and where to find bogus pics hahahah aha lol JkJk


----------



## Stegon (May 21, 2013)

:-O........


----------



## Stegon (May 21, 2013)

what is the light on the right?


----------



## Stegon (May 21, 2013)

Baranfu said:


> Hello.
> Just wondering... Wich is better for my seddlings>
> 
> 
> ...


What light are you using on the right?


----------



## TrichomeBob (May 22, 2013)

It looks like the same bulb but with a reflector


----------



## NotDetermined (May 25, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

I'm getting ready for growing and I've got everything sorted out but there is one big problem that has occurred and this might sound pretty ridiculous but I can only water it at 6 am and then water it again at 5, from 5 on I have no problem watering it every 2 hours or so but the problem is from the morning to 5 without watering... There is a lake near me, I found a great place to plant... Should I plant it next to the lake due to me not being able to water it before 5 so that it gets water naturally from the lake and it won't necessarily being over watered because I wont water it for a good chunk of the day. If not I doubt it but are their any solutions to this?

Thanks guys


----------



## Dogenzengi (May 27, 2013)

Hello,
I am curious how to give a Rep??
so many helpful people for me to Thank!
peace,
DZ


----------



## Blue Dream (May 28, 2013)

getting pm unlocked dont mind me


----------



## ogderp (Jun 8, 2013)

I have 3 clones growing outdoors, and I'm having a hard time determining wether they're still vegging and just showing pre flowers or actually flowering. They've been starting on branch growth and their nodes all have white hairs, but there's also new leaf growth coming out of their nodes as well. They get direct sunlight in the early morning, but by the afternoon the sun has passed over them and they're in the shade for the rest of the day.


----------



## Musangwow (Jun 29, 2013)

I guess this is a really really newb question why do you put a screen over your plants?


----------



## Makingmoneymo (Jul 2, 2013)

What's the purpose of a net trellis? How does it work?


----------



## Musangwow (Jul 11, 2013)

After doing my do diligence, a week of searching I found that the net is to force your plants to flower more buds. Awesome idea.


----------



## evertonfc (Aug 1, 2013)

Pls pls s,body HELP me. Ive planted my seedlings a week ago, there now3 inch tall. Using 5000 lumens-area- W3foot/lengh4foot and height 5foot. Can anybody tell me what hours I should have my CFL on for. They are photo sensensitive. Do I leave them on a constant 24/24 or18/6 or 12/12, Pls help one more thing when do i start to feed it nutrients. Thanks to all in advance. P.s. I think there autofems. If that makes a difference.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Aug 2, 2013)

18/6 or 20/4 is best they need some rest and give your electric bill a little help

by autofems im guessing you mean auto flowers feminized seeds, for these i would go 18/6 the whole life cycle, that seems the best on the net for auto's 

remember dark time is growth also! strengthens roots .


----------



## Y0da (Aug 4, 2013)

Musangwow said:


> I guess this is a really really newb question why do you put a screen over your plants?


Try searching scrog or sog


----------



## Y0da (Aug 4, 2013)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Ok, its 62 days in 12hr. cycle, plants are ready, do you pull them B4 lights on or what is the rule


 Guys on here who say to give them 24-48hrs of dark before pulling. It's supposed to increase resin production through stress, wouldn't do it for longer becase of danger of hermaphroditing


----------



## Y0da (Aug 4, 2013)

Amoeba said:


> One of the most amazing pictures I have ever seen. She would destroy a cheeseburger I bet.


Thats some polarizing filter to remove the reflection of flash from the glass!


----------



## fenderusawp (Aug 6, 2013)

Is it weird for a plant to have four early preflowers two in the front and two in the back but not grouped together?


----------



## SciÎµncÎµ (Aug 8, 2013)

fenderusawp said:


> Is it weird for a plant to have four early preflowers two in the front and two in the back but not grouped together?


 Not weird at all, preflowers generally show up sparsely throughout a plant before occupying all nodes.


----------



## fenderusawp (Aug 8, 2013)

Sci&#949;nc&#949;;9449867 said:


> Not weird at all, preflowers generally show up sparsely throughout a plant before occupying all nodes.


thanks dude you are the only one who gave me a straight answer and i even made my own thread and everyone just guessed what sex it was lol


----------



## 4betshove (Sep 18, 2013)

Once the plants grow through the scrog net, how does one water/feed the plants?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MzomeKQUZw&feature=c4-overview&list=UUvnngFB5AxtVgJ4AVW6oBqg


----------



## Musangwow (Sep 20, 2013)

If you could kindly point me to the flood and drain section of this forum I would appreciate it. I would like to know things like how often to flood, and what timers people are using.


----------



## tusseltussel (Sep 20, 2013)

Musangwow said:


> If you could kindly point me to the flood and drain section of this forum I would appreciate it. I would like to know things like how often to flood, and what timers people are using.


Home page scroll down open eyes...if you're going to find anything hydro is where it would be
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/


----------



## Musangwow (Sep 20, 2013)

tusseltussel said:


> Home page scroll down open eyes...if you're going to find anything hydro is where it would be
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/


thanks and I do appreciate you not brow beating me for being a newb and not thinking flood and drain would be under hydroponics- aeroponics since aeroponics is also hydroponics I made the newbie assumption that flood and drain would also be called flood and drain maybe under hydroponics in it's own sub category


----------



## tusseltussel (Sep 20, 2013)

Musangwow said:


> thanks and I do appreciate you not brow beating me for being a newb and not thinking flood and drain would be under hydroponics- aeroponics since aeroponics is also hydroponics I made the newbie assumption that flood and drain would also be called flood and drain maybe under hydroponics in it's own sub category


Flood and drain is old school you might not find many people doing it anymore


----------



## Jessicolo (Oct 1, 2013)

Sad day! I had a plant 4 weeks into flowering chemdawd strain that got stolen last night :'(. Someone please tell me what they might get out of my poor girl?


----------



## mangojuice (Oct 2, 2013)

Jessicolo said:


> Sad day! I had a plant 4 weeks into flowering chemdawd strain that got stolen last night :'(. Someone please tell me what they might get out of my poor girl?


that sucks dude. So sorry


----------



## mangojuice (Oct 2, 2013)

From what day do you start calculating age? I was going by the day I started to germ but now dunno.From when the taproot shows? The first leaves show? Or true leaves? Thanks ! And at what age is the seedling a plant entering veg stage? Thanks again!


----------



## nummy (Oct 11, 2013)

Very useful. Thnx for takin the time to share


----------



## nummy (Oct 20, 2013)

When should I expect trichomes to form on NL plant??? Thnx n advance


----------



## JonnyAppleSeed420 (Oct 20, 2013)

Musangwow said:


> thanks and I do appreciate you not brow beating me for being a newb and not thinking flood and drain would be under hydroponics- aeroponics since aeroponics is also hydroponics I made the newbie assumption that flood and drain would also be called flood and drain maybe under hydroponics in it's own sub category


I love ebb/flow, it is probably the easiest set up there is to operate, one problem...space is nice to have.



mangojuice said:


> at what age is the seedling a plant entering veg stage? Thanks again!


You need to watch every plant , they will all hit maturity at different rates. The leaves should be your cursor for when the change happens...._JAS_


----------



## SilvaDuss (Nov 20, 2013)

It's true about CFL our not:
1.For one auto flowering plant in flowering stage I need use 5000k + CFL and in budding stage 2100k/ 2700k ( 100w/plant) ?
I search air pot,but in ebay shipping cost mere the air pot,I think made it by self. Next one perlite ( 5 liters) what I buy for cheap price and 2 pounds shipping to my country. 
2.In flowering stage I need more *C* (bone meal),*N* (i searching) but in bud stage *phosphor* (organic dead fish) ?


----------



## DrunkenRampage (Dec 2, 2013)

420penguin said:


> 25) How early can I tell the sex of my plants?
> 
> Before you can sex your plant you will need to place it in a 12/12 dark/light schedule. This makes the plant think that your plants are now in the fall(shortened life cycle). Sex of the plants is determinable between 1 days and 2 weeks and the time is usually due to the strain.


yes that's one way to sex a plant among many.......you can dark branch them, and also make clones and force bud them to show sex....don't forget to number your cups!...or you can do the two week set back, and bloom your plants and put them back in veg.......but that's gonna set you back a couple few weeks.....the first thing I learned is spend money on seeds because by the time it becomes important, you know what you have....just be aware you are gonna pay to veg. neumerous males...


----------



## WazzaX (Dec 18, 2013)

thanks for info


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Dec 22, 2013)

NICE POST BRO!!  + rep 2 you my friend..


Widow Maker said:


> *1) How can I tell if my plant is male or female?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MonsterExtracts13 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you this is really helpful and informative.


----------



## Organix420 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for the information


----------



## skint502 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you for this article. Gonna start my first grow soon and alot of useful starting information here


----------



## SemiSeed (Mar 24, 2014)

So much Information, thank you all for sharing all that !


----------



## mr. ganga (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello I'm new at this just looking for some help. I have 4 plants under cfls its been 1month and this fuckers are small as Shit.. I started from seed.. can anyone show me or tell me how big they should be in a month from seed???


----------



## TryN (Apr 11, 2014)

Very informative thread!


----------



## acutejunglerot (Apr 17, 2014)

quick question... wil cfl burn the leaves on my plant if they touch them?


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 17, 2014)

Great thread everyone!!


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 17, 2014)

acutejunglerot said:


> quick question... wil cfl burn the leaves on my plant if they touch them?


yes if it will be uncomfortably hot on your hand then it is bad for your leaves as well. I keep mine no closer then 2 inches with direct airflow otherwise 4-6inches or so IMO

just looked at the pic so just make sure and get some kind of air flow at the bottom of the cfl and top of your canopy which should be the same area.


----------



## acutejunglerot (Apr 17, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> yes if it will be uncomfortably hot on your hand then it is bad for your leaves as well. I keep mine no closer then 2 inches with direct airflow otherwise 4-6inches or so IMO
> 
> just looked at the pic so just make sure and get some kind of air flow at the bottom of the cfl and top of your canopy which should be the same area.


i just added a small fan that was in the tower. its positioned about 2/3 the way up. blows just under the lights. i am wanting to do a mini scrog! the box in 9"wide 20 1/2" long and 17 1/2" tall. if i start 12/12 after 3 weeks of veg. do you think i will have enough space to fill the screen??? a was thinking of putting chk wire just under the light so even if the min girl gets to tall she still wont get burnt!


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 17, 2014)

even if you do not fill it (think you will) you will still benefit from an even canopy especially with cflmay even want to add a couple underneath for supplemental..IMo that is the best thing about cfl is that you can get pretty close and supplement for poor penetration.

If you do go hps I wouldn't worry about lighting underneath the canopy just figure if you go cfl the whole way any extra lighting will help.


----------



## goodgreen (Apr 19, 2014)

Plz go respond to my thread..sorry to whoever thread this is..much respect to you


----------



## Ray black (Apr 26, 2014)

Widow maker, that was great.


----------



## Ray black (Apr 26, 2014)

Super helpful


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (May 16, 2014)

acutejunglerot said:


> quick question... wil cfl burn the leaves on my plant if they touch them?


yes


----------



## G55 (Jun 3, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/just-about-to-start-grown-questions-that-never-asked-here-before.831826/


----------



## gr0w1ng5tr0ng (Jun 4, 2014)

I've noticed some thing quite strange and am unsure exactly as to why. When my plants are under the 6500K fluorescent light the leaves bend right open and downwards (Photo 1 & 2) but when placed on the window sill during the day the points of the leaves straighten out and even point directly up towards the sun (Photo 3). Is either of these right or wrong, or should I just decide between CFL and sunlight and stick to it? The larger of the 2 popped from the soil 10 days ago, the smaller 5. Thank you


----------



## cannn (Jun 22, 2014)

idk what to tell you about that besides moving them back and forth can stress the plant. your medium doesnt look great for weed imo. should at least have some perlite mixed in 5/1 or 4/1 soil/perlite ratio


----------



## VaperGuy (Jun 30, 2014)

Good answers I like to know if my plant is male or female as males can ruin everything.


----------



## james-1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Could someone update it please? I got a few thread missing messages from the links in the OP.


----------



## Picnicbill (Aug 26, 2014)

Did I miss the question about "flushing to finish"? How soon before chopping? Also, plants going in the dark for 48-60 hours before chopping? Here's mine at 38 days flowering, Royal Flush.


----------



## Picnicbill (Aug 26, 2014)

Did I miss the question about "flushing to finish"? How soon before chopping? Also, plants going in the dark for 48-60 hours before chopping? Here's mine at 38 days flowering, Royal Flush.


----------



## Eflo (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a 55 x 55 x 79 tent with a 1000 watt I would like to get the most yield I can out of the space so what is the recommended number of plants for this area or should I just grow one big plant?


----------



## Eflo (Aug 30, 2014)

Sorry everyone I am new to growing I have been doing research for the past three months but nothing is better then being able to ask a direct question so I just had to join. I appreciate any help I can get. Thank you guys in advance for motivating me to grow my own shit


----------



## Mullowman (Sep 19, 2014)

Widow Maker said:


> 21)What is a CFL?
> http://https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/3623-sorry-gotta-ask-really-stupid.html
> Hi the ppm link dont work...
> where can I find this info? How do I lower ppm?yep noob
> ...


----------



## Bryon240 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello everyone....I have a question I hope has a simple answer...my plants have been in the flower room for about five weeks and are just now barley showing bud hairs. I normally see this happening at two weeks...no light is getting in the room from outside so I am at a loss. thanks for any answers I get.


----------



## aucado54 (Sep 23, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> Great thread everyone!!


Point well madw\e


----------



## aucado54 (Sep 23, 2014)

*C F L >>> C*ompact *F*lorescent *L*ight


----------



## moshuar14 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi people I see that 1 question I want to ask isn't on here so I shall ask.

Basically I want to know what the best yielding plant is. I always just get cuttings and it annoys me coz I dont no exactly what strain im growing so going to use seed next time and want some that has massive yeild with a nice strong high.

Any help and pics to show would be a huge help.

Thanks and keep smoking the tree of knowledge


----------



## n!n.budz (Oct 5, 2014)

smkpt said:


> where would you put the jello??


innit ..?


----------



## n!n.budz (Oct 5, 2014)

roamhigh said:


> so im growing one plant in my closet just to see if i can really pull it off befor i buy serious set ups. i have it under 1 flourescent light bulb and mistakingly started the budding process right away.... will the plant grow fine or should i switch to 18-6 light


i done it with mine there small but there real low and im just f**kin abou till i can get my hps ..!!


----------



## n!n.budz (Oct 18, 2014)

i have my hps ... its really hot in there...30-35° C. is that a lil to hot ..?? any advice would be helpfull ..!


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 18, 2014)

n!n.budz said:


> i have my hps ... its really hot in there...30-35° C. is that a lil to hot ..?? any advice would be helpfull ..!


TOo hot ..u need closer to 25


----------



## n!n.budz (Oct 19, 2014)

Mullowman said:


> TOo hot ..u need closer to 25


thank u  ..


----------



## n!n.budz (Oct 19, 2014)

Mullowman said:


> TOo hot ..u need closer to 25


another intake or just another fan inside ..what would u reckon?? ..


----------



## Mullowman (Oct 19, 2014)

.
maybe an out take to remove heat.

I have fridge .. with 400 hps .and found adding another fan didnt work temp went up!! 
I found boxing light away and adding fan to boxed area reduced temp by 20 c... in my fridge I used old glass shelves to do this.. I only have a outake .. And a hole filtered with spray both filter on intake..


----------



## n!n.budz (Oct 19, 2014)

Mullowman said:


> .
> maybe an out take to remove heat.
> 
> I have fridge .. with 400 hps .and found adding another fan didnt work temp went up!!
> I found boxing light away and adding fan to boxed area reduced temp by 20 c... in my fridge I used old glass shelves to do this.. I only have a outake .. And a hole filtered with spray both filter on intake..


i have an outtake too and a hood over ther light with a pc fan blowin straight at the bulb but the intake is only a pc fan and the outtake is a 4"bathroom fan would u say switch or leave it and i deffo. need to get a stronger fan for air movement ..


----------



## jamesroy990 (Nov 4, 2014)

stonedatm said:


> can any1 help me.. i was wondering if you can grow with heat lamps?


Wondering if I should try growing tomatos in cellar this winter. If it's a sense of achievement you seek!


----------



## superlemonman (Nov 7, 2014)

hello sorry to bother people I need help bad im a novice I got a haze strain and its in 3 weeks of flowering I snapped the top off clean off im so sad iv worked hard on my garden its about 2 inches off the top will it be ok ? really need help from experienced growers


----------



## DreNAllie2013 (Nov 24, 2014)

What's the thoughts on HPS,Halideand Cree bulbs? Anyone notice a difference in yield? Which is better?

Sent from my LG-D801 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## n!n.budz (Nov 30, 2014)

superlemonman said:


> hello sorry to bother people I need help bad im a novice I got a haze strain and its in 3 weeks of flowering I snapped the top off clean off im so sad iv worked hard on my garden its about 2 inches off the top will it be ok ? really need help from experienced growers


She'll be grand man just love and nurture she'll be happy out ..!!


----------



## dscorpion (Dec 3, 2014)

Sorry if stupid question but here it comes... Can plants from feminized seeds be topped or trained (was thinking about trying main lining) without turning hermie?


----------



## eugene b (Dec 3, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/eugene-b.887121/


----------



## borbor (Dec 10, 2014)

How am I coming along here? what's in green is what I have, already ordered the vortex s line 6 inch, haven't picked a carbon filter yet.
I was at my local hydro store yesterday and an employee told me "you really don't wanna put your filter on the outside of your tent" but it didn't make much sense to me. did a quick google search and found some who agree with him and some who disagree. 

pretty much asking, what would you do to this setup before putting plants in it? Is there something you think is missing from my shopping list?

I'm gonna be circulating air in the bedroom/grow room from both outside and the main area of the house. 

My shopping list as of right now-
can 50 or can 66 (probably can 66)
timer
ppm meter, soil test kit
ph kit
soil
more fabric pots (only have 4 one gallon)
nutes



we good to go?
my biggest questions-
carbon filter on the outside? 
on a scale of 1 to 10, 1 being a sauna, 5 being perfect, and 10 being maximum overkill, how's the ventilation?
add anything to my shopping list?


----------



## Mr.Houdini (Dec 17, 2014)

If you start a thread, is there a way to delete it?


----------



## danbridge (Dec 24, 2014)

Should I add tobacco to my weed?


----------



## borbor (Dec 26, 2014)

danbridge said:


> Should I add tobacco to my weed?


tomacco
cannabacco?


----------



## Ms.Green9412 (Dec 31, 2014)

Widow Maker said:


> *1) How can I tell if my plant is male or female?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please help...Originally I thought I had some kind of fungus. The RO I purchased needs to be hooked to a garden hose. Difficult when indoors at my home. The white is from Hard Water? If I use distilled water is that better?
I only ever used dirt to grow, this hydro thing is more challenging then anticipated but I am determined not lose anymore plants. I use 400watts, LED at night, 18/6. a small room, with a tent where light and plants are 6" intake w/charcoal filter. I have 4 different varieties; Silver haze #9, chocolate, sweet amnesia(sativa), and a hybrid. I waited to start the really good seeds until I get the hang of this. Its been since November, I won't give up, but could really use some help. And I didn't know how to start my own forum. Sorry


----------



## docter (Jan 3, 2015)

Find the hydro section they will help you there.
I am afraid however you have suffered a total loss.
You can start over with proven methods eliminating some guess work.


----------



## Terry385 (Jan 3, 2015)

And I didn't know how to start my own forum. ??
i may be wrong but i use this here


----------



## Ms.Green9412 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks so much. 


docter said:


> Find the hydro section they will help you there.
> I am afraid however you have suffered a total loss.
> You can start over with proven methods eliminating some guess work.


BOO HOO. I can't let them die just from sheer principal. I know they won't yield anything but since I changed the water again there is new green leaves bursting from the stem. I would really like to get a clone of the Silver Haze and Sweet Amnesia. (I only had one of each seed)


----------



## Bootheel Grower (Jan 23, 2015)

moshuar14 said:


> Hi people I see that 1 question I want to ask isn't on here so I shall ask.
> 
> Basically I want to know what the best yielding plant is. I always just get cuttings and it annoys me coz I dont no exactly what strain im growing so going to use seed next time and want some that has massive yeild with a nice strong high.
> 
> ...


Big bud is a big yielder


----------



## blunttrama12 (Jan 23, 2015)

what do I need to look at the trichs?


----------



## Soulkipper (Jan 24, 2015)

What is the best flowering light cycle?
Should they stay 12/12? should it have longer light periods? should it have longer dark periods? shorter light periods?

11 1/2- or 11 3/4 dark did not put my plants into flower over the course of about a month.


----------



## Bootheel Grower (Jan 25, 2015)

Soulkipper said:


> What is the best flowering light cycle?
> Should they stay 12/12? should it have longer light periods? should it have longer dark periods? shorter light periods?
> 
> 11 1/2- or 11 3/4 dark did not put my plants into flower over the course of about a month.


DJ SHORT always recommends 11 hrs of light and 13 hrs of dark..


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 6, 2015)

stonedatm said:


> can any1 help me.. i was wondering if you can grow with heat lamps?


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 6, 2015)

stonedatm said:


> can any1 help me.. i was wondering if you can grow with heat lamps?


I try to stay away from heat. i grow dro, I wouldn't use any light that is made for heat. NO heat lamp. Like the previous member stated cfl.


----------



## rookie LEDer (Feb 7, 2015)

My first grow under cfl 2week old seedlings w dropping leaves. I wait till soil dry knuckle deep n water. Temp n rh is fine but can't seem to get leaves to pop back up for bout 4 days. My soil is dry by 8 hrs. I have them in them biodegradable pots could that b a problem? No ferts yet in fox farm. Thinking bout putting in bigger plastic pots n adding extra perlite, which I didn't do at first. But would like to fix problem first. Any info appreciated. New to forums to so don't really no where/how to post my ?s


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 7, 2015)

I never let my babies dry bro. I've heard of doing this to mature plants. As far as i know this is a crucial part of the plants development so be gentle. Droping leaves to me means water and fast. And they always come back aggressive.


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Bro. Theres plenty of info out there, i started with the grow bible. Its free


----------



## rookie LEDer (Feb 8, 2015)

I've been reading up damn there all day. Even after the plants are dropping n I add water they aren't popping back up. Idk I'll jus keep looking


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 8, 2015)

Widow Maker said:


> *1) How can I tell if my plant is male or female?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a lot of those links don't work now


----------



## rookie LEDer (Feb 8, 2015)

If plants are over watered do I jus not water them till leaves pop back up? They're seedlings bout 2weeks old n the 2nd set of leaves r dropping n curled in the worst, but the newer leaves r still looking good??? Help


----------



## GREEN ARROW WORKS (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey rookie LEDer.

The question is it really over watering? Let me ask you this what are you using as medium? With your light source are you running MH CFL T5 or LED? How close are the lights to the plants? When you mention leaves are curling? ( Are you talking about cotyledon leaves?) Any discoloration. A pic is worth 1000 words.

If you do think it water issue. Cut back on the water. It should be fine. If your doing soil you want the soil to moist and not drench. The best way to test it is to push your finger against the dirt. Water should not be coming out of the dirt by the boat loads.






rookie LEDer said:


> If plants are over watered do I jus not water them till leaves pop back up? They're seedlings bout 2weeks old n the 2nd set of leaves r dropping n curled in the worst, but the newer leaves r still looking good??? Help


----------



## rookie LEDer (Feb 24, 2015)

GREEN ARROW WORKS said:


> Hey rookie LEDer.
> 
> The question is it really over watering? Let me ask you this what are you using as medium? With your light source are you running MH CFL T5 or LED? How close are the lights to the plants? When you mention leaves are curling? ( Are you talking about cotyledon leaves?) Any discoloration. A pic is worth 1000 words.
> 
> If you do think it water issue. Cut back on the water. It should be fine. If your doing soil you want the soil to moist and not drench. The best way to test it is to push your finger against the dirt. Water should not be coming out of the dirt by the boat loads.


They're doing a lot better now, its been a couple weeks, think I got the watering thing down now. This was my first grow got em in 30% perlite n fox f ocean f. They're looking great now jus topped em couple days ago on 4th node. Had em on cfl got em on led now. I no its up to me when I switch to 12 12 but jus don't wanna lose out on yield if I could go couple more weeks jus don't wanna to get to big in flowering for my lights n grow box. I'm gonna try to upload couple pics later today. Only got em on half strength fox farm trio now.


----------



## rookie LEDer (Feb 24, 2015)

This was about 2 weeks ago on my shitty camera. They're sleeping now I'll put new pics later


----------



## rookie LEDer (Feb 25, 2015)

Yesterday


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 28, 2015)

I have an 8x10x8 room which is too big for my 600 watt. I was going to try to enclose a space in the corner or buy a tent. Ive gotten good opinions on this, but no threads showing anything on it. Is it legit to frame with 2x3 andnjust throw panda over that?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 1, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> I have an 8x10x8 room which is too big for my 600 watt. I was going to try to enclose a space in the corner or buy a tent. Ive gotten good opinions on this, but no threads showing anything on it. Is it legit to frame with 2x3 andnjust throw panda over that?


You're thinking about this way to Hard..tThese grew in a cold storage room with no ventilation..they were in a corner. The light was being held up by an air compressor and 2 storage tubs and they grew just fine. View attachment 3361916


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok i feel little better. I got a tent coming so it is what it is. Thanks for posting


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 1, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Ok i feel little better. I got a tent coming so it is what it is. Thanks for posting


Tents are cool, its all good.... just get started as soon as possible and see if you have a green thumb .you obviously have done your research. .nnow its time to apply that knowledge into real life situations..For a first grow success is completing it. don't expect to much And enjoy the experience good luck bro.


----------



## rookie LEDer (Mar 1, 2015)

Framming w PVC?


----------



## rookie LEDer (Mar 1, 2015)

U can get a decent size for cheap


----------



## durzo (Mar 15, 2015)

hey everyone I have a question I have 6 plants all are the same exact type of plant all are in the same exact grow setup. my issue is that all of them are growing well but yet each one is growing differently all have good white root and a lot of them. all are getting the same nutrients the same amount of light and are in the same growing medium.the setup I have is a deep water culture I keep the temperature in the water around 65 to 68 degrees Fahrenheit. I keep the pH around 5.8 to 6.2.I'm pretty certain but none of them have a deficiency of any kind I only have one plant this seems to be showing some discoloration and another one and showing a little warping on one of the leaves. my question is is it possible for 6 exact same plants in the same exact set up to grow differently.


----------



## Cebucannabis (Mar 19, 2015)

cool


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 19, 2015)

Get a bunch and use th whole room!

Wouldn't do the panda DIY idea not cause it's not Mylar, and the heat will escape as well as the wonderful smell imho. Get the tent. They are. Good man.


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 19, 2015)

durzo said:


> hey everyone I have a question I have 6 plants all are the same exact type of plant all are in the same exact grow setup. my issue is that all of them are growing well but yet each one is growing differently all have good white root and a lot of them. all are getting the same nutrients the same amount of light and are in the same growing medium.the setup I have is a deep water culture I keep the temperature in the water around 65 to 68 degrees Fahrenheit. I keep the pH around 5.8 to 6.2.I'm pretty certain but none of them have a deficiency of any kind I only have one plant this seems to be showing some discoloration and another one and showing a little warping on one of the leaves. my question is is it possible for 6 exact same plants in the same exact set up to grow differently.


Each plant is different even if same strain, just like people !. Learn to read the plant. And don't go by he he guide f nutes to a T, use as a resource. Know what to look for and what it needs, if curly down at tips too much N. Yellowing in stems, necrosis, could be iron or N or heat, purl re leqves, P, and so on, there is a pic that will show YA. Just know when they aren't happy and change it u. Twisting pH. Etc.....


----------



## THCCrew (Mar 21, 2015)

Great Post


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You're thinking about this way to Hard..tThese grew in a cold storage room with no ventilation..they were in a corner. The light was being held up by an air compressor and 2 storage tubs and they grew just fine. View attachment 3361916View attachment 3361917


Closet grow = spider mites. Keep way clean. They migrate via wind and suck. Just a thought


----------



## Gaz29 (Apr 19, 2015)

mc.eddy.supreme said:


> yeah if u search and read up about that and find that it is good and really works then do. Push it to the limits. all on da line


Hope your jello worked for you.. hahaha....
Really funny...!
Sorry peeps...
Just laughing at earlier posts on using jello for flowering.!!


----------



## Silky T (Apr 27, 2015)

Came over to "Newbie Central" to check out some of the 101 Already Asked Questions and my question wasn't there, sooooo, (remember, Newbie) What determines the size of your plant? I mean, you naturally want it less than 2 feet if growing in a closet or bedroom, i.e., small grow, but how do you keep them stunted for that? The last plants I grew totally outside and they grew to 5 feet. I am going to have some inside and some outside and I need to know, when starting from seeds, what to do to promote certain growths. Thanks guys.


----------



## Gaz29 (Apr 27, 2015)

Silky T said:


> Came over to "Newbie Central" to check out some of the 101 Already Asked Questions and my question wasn't there, sooooo, (remember, Newbie) What determines the size of your plant? I mean, you naturally want it less than 2 feet if growing in a closet or bedroom, i.e., small grow, but how do you keep them stunted for that? The last plants I grew totally outside and they grew to 5 feet. I am going to have some inside and some outside and I need to know, when starting from seeds, what to do to promote certain growths. Thanks guys.


Low stress train them( lst) by pinching tip of plant ( fim ) + the rest of plant's growth hormones move to side-shoots til the tip heals, then you'll Bush out the plant.. hope sum of this helps mate... gd-luck..!
Ps. Wait til at least 3rd or 4th nodes have grown before fim'ing.. 
btw.. YOU determine the size of plant.. indoors YOU are God to the plant.!


----------



## xxxxHAZMATxxxx (Apr 27, 2015)

Awesome post


----------



## Silky T (Apr 27, 2015)

Gaz29 said:


> Low stress train them( lst) by pinching tip of plant ( fim ) + the rest of plant's growth hormones move to side-shoots til the tip heals, then you'll Bush out the plant.. hope sum of this helps mate... gd-luck..!
> Ps. Wait til at least 3rd or 4th nodes have grown before fim'ing..
> btw.. YOU determine the size of plant.. indoors YOU are God to the plant.!


Excellent!


----------



## Silky T (Apr 27, 2015)

durzo said:


> hey everyone I have a question I have 6 plants all are the same exact type of plant all are in the same exact grow setup. my issue is that all of them are growing well but yet each one is growing differently all have good white root and a lot of them. all are getting the same nutrients the same amount of light and are in the same growing medium.the setup I have is a deep water culture I keep the temperature in the water around 65 to 68 degrees Fahrenheit. I keep the pH around 5.8 to 6.2.I'm pretty certain but none of them have a deficiency of any kind I only have one plant this seems to be showing some discoloration and another one and showing a little warping on one of the leaves. my question is is it possible for 6 exact same plants in the same exact set up to grow differently.


Good question!


----------



## Silky T (Apr 27, 2015)

Gaz29 said:


> Hope your jello worked for you.. hahaha....
> Really funny...!
> Sorry peeps...
> Just laughing at earlier posts on using jello for flowering.!!


Huh?


----------



## Gaz29 (Apr 27, 2015)

Silky T said:


> Huh?


Silky, if you read this post all the way from the start then there's sum funny shit abt flowering under red or blue jello/jelly,(between light n plants..!) -
- that comment was made abt that. !!
Glad i could help with your question..


----------



## Bryon240 (May 3, 2015)

I have a question....I have a small tent that I am flowering some male and female plants in and am wondering if or when I can take them and place them in my larger flower room with all my other plants? Is there anything I should do before. The tent I started them flowering in only has a florescent and is not enough. thanks


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jul 11, 2015)

i have a new question,
Just how many oz's will this seedling bestow upon me??? lmao


----------



## durzo (Jul 12, 2015)

[QUOdepends GreenThumbsMcgee, post: 11744365, member: 814994"]i have a new question,
Just how many oz's will this seedling bestow upon me??? lmao[/QUOTE]

It depends on the type of seed and your grow setup. What strain of plant is it and are you using soil or hydro?


----------



## bellcore (Jul 12, 2015)

About a #!


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jul 12, 2015)

bellcore said:


> About a #!


gonna hold you to that lol


----------



## Inzegrow (Aug 6, 2015)

If you don't use it do you lose it?


----------



## Chevytahoe (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey Am a first time grower found a seed on my trees (bud) and decided to grow it for the fuck of it lol but now am getting into the whole growing thing so right know I just have it on sunlight and its going pretty quick I think I have it on some field soil but my question is if my buy a 1 gallon fish tank and plant it inside and use the light for the plant that comes with it would it grow ??? Am very limited on space and I just want some few grams going for a quick fast harvest for winter lol


----------



## nottslad (Aug 8, 2015)

U


Bryon240 said:


> I have a question....I have a small tent that I am flowering some male and female plants in and am wondering if or when I can take them and place them in my larger flower room with all my other plants? Is there anything I should do before. The tent I started them flowering in only has a florescent and is not enough. thanks


----------



## nottslad (Aug 8, 2015)

I take it you going to keep a close eye on them after week ten days you will know who is who and act accordingly


----------



## nottslad (Aug 8, 2015)

nottslad said:


> U


Also I wouldl stick to at the very least a six hundred hpss


----------



## Jack87112 (Aug 10, 2015)

draconiust said:


> well i happened to be keepin up on this thing i could have been backwards on the colours(i havnt gone back and read what i said) but i have found it to be a true thing in what i said the jello dose change the spectrum and it dose help in the budding prosses and regrowth afterwards ... so ppl need to stop acting like it was a joke lol


Where did you learn this from? How do you use the jello?


----------



## Thor_ (Aug 10, 2015)

Slightly disappointed, thought is would be a help with any questions. Wife has lost her clitorus and I can't find it. Anyone know where it is 


Will ask a normal one then. 10 or 15 litre pots for autoflowers?


----------



## Flipisruff (Aug 17, 2015)

I have a question. Before that, we know temperature is important and should be checked. Now if my room temp says 88F with digital thermometer but my laser thermometer that is pointed on the top leaves says 80F...will that stress my plants? I've been reading that canopy temperature matters. So is this fine or should I worry about the room temperature instead?


----------



## LeMrMagu (Aug 23, 2015)

i have a question aswell .. well i have 2 autos and 1 fem plant, and i think the longer lights will stay on, the faster they ll finish.
But how about fem plant, would it start flowering on 14on / 10off hours time ? if not would it keep flowering if i turn the lights for 10 on / 14 off and after it starts flowering back to like 16/8 . Would it stay in flowering phase or become a hermie ?


----------



## nottslad (Aug 24, 2015)

LeMrMagu said:


> i have a question aswell .. well i have 2 autos and 1 fem plant, and i think the longer lights will stay on, the faster they ll finish.
> But how about fem plant, would it start flowering on 14on / 10off hours time ? if not would it keep flowering if i turn the lights for 10 on / 14 off and after it starts flowering back to like 16/8 . Would it stay in flowering phase or become a hermie ?


----------



## nottslad (Aug 24, 2015)

I am not really up on the auto thing the the length of time they take and the yield did not stack up I would rather spend the extra month ,but in relation to your thing I would stick to your auto 16/8 and take the fem out and stick in cupboard after had its 12 ball ache I know but it will do ,I did same thing with my last one ,good luck nl


----------



## Chokobot666 (Aug 28, 2015)

this is my first plants. Since someone told me not to seperate those two because I can maybe kill those two because their roots are already mix with each other. And instead, I can just replant it with bigger pot. And my question is how will I know if it is ready for flowering?? Also base on the picture can you suggest something?? Its already more or less 1month old.


----------



## Chokobot666 (Aug 28, 2015)

this is the latest picture of my plants.


----------



## Countnvp (Sep 8, 2015)

I have harvested dried and cured (started cure 2 weeks ago) my first grow with good soil and good nutes (fox farm for both). My question is why does my bud seem to be regs (commercial weed). The buds look nice and have decent trichrome coverage. It was dried properly (temp 70 humidity 50-55) and growing process had no troubles except once or twice the temp in the grow room was up to 90 but in general was 75-84. But it doesn't have the flavor or effect of good bud. More that of the regs I smoked when I was 13. Is the quality of the bud directly related to the seed or does growing actually produce the quality?


----------



## nottslad (Sep 8, 2015)

Countnvp said:


> I have harvested dried and cured (started cure 2 weeks ago) my first grow with good soil and good nutes (fox farm for both). My question is why does my bud seem to be regs (commercial weed). The buds look nice and have decent trichrome coverage. It was dried properly (temp 70 humidity 50-55) and growing process had no troubles except once or twice the temp in the grow room was up to 90 but in general was 75-84. But it doesn't have the flavor or effect of good bud. More that of the regs I smoked when I was 13. Is the quality of the bud directly related to the seed or does growing actually produce the quality?


Yes mate it's all in the genetic make up ,there really isn't away around buying good quality seedlings or if you know the origin cuttings that with enough light and nutes and you will get there NEXT time it ain't rocket science ,it's geneticscross biology lol


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Sep 16, 2015)

Widow Maker said:


> *1) How can I tell if my plant is male or female?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Briesenberg28 (Sep 19, 2015)

she is right i would def stay away from the heat lamp. t5s are very cheap if price is an issue.


----------



## RMayea (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm completely new at this, I've been buying who knows what but I'm trying to find out what strain would be best for, lower back pain, insomnia, sleep apnea, migraines, and ibs. Can someone please help me. If I could get one kind that would be great. I'm tired of popping bunch of pills that don't work, so I started on marijuana and it helps me but not for everything. Thanks.


----------



## Lady Highfly (Oct 22, 2015)

This is great!! I will definitely be back for more info soon! THANX


----------



## funksoulbrothers (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks for even takin the time to put all this together folks! Been reading over this an the "Vocab/Slang" thread for the past two hours, some smashin info! Perfect for new-fish like ourselves! Cheers


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 23, 2015)

rollitup said:


> nicely done widow


"A fool can ask more questions than a wise man can answer." however, on that note, Could you please hook me up to the dumb question thread. For example; what is *trolling*? I've been growing for a while but , I'm new to forums. Perhaps there is a glossary somewhere.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 23, 2015)

That's an internet forum term to describe people who are posting solely to annoy others.

Some mental midgets do it for fun.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks,


----------



## John Vargas2 (Nov 30, 2015)

What are hydroponics ?


----------



## bird mcbride (Nov 30, 2015)

John Vargas2 said:


> What are hydroponics ?


Hydroponics is when the plant recieves the nutrients through water instead of soil.


----------



## John Vargas2 (Nov 30, 2015)

bird mcbride said:


> Hydroponics is when the plant recieves the nutrients through water instead of soil.


Would you recommend hydroponics for a noob grower? Or should I try soil? Sorry I'm new to the forums


----------



## bird mcbride (Nov 30, 2015)

John Vargas2 said:


> Would you recommend hydroponics for a noob grower? Or should I try soil? Sorry I'm new to the forums


IMO if you understand electrical and a bit of plumbing, even with larger aquariums etc I would say jump straight into hydro. Hydro is in fact easier than soil. It's all in the mind set.


----------



## John Vargas2 (Nov 30, 2015)

bird mcbride said:


> IMO if you understand electrical and a bit of plumbing, even with larger aquriums etc I would say jump straight into hydro. Hydro is in fact easier than soil. It's all in the mind set.


I'll start doing some research thank you for your help sir


----------



## bird mcbride (Nov 30, 2015)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> i have a new question,
> Just how many oz's will this seedling bestow upon me??? lmao


One good seed can grow an untold amount of weed


----------



## bird mcbride (Nov 30, 2015)

rookie LEDer said:


> If plants are over watered do I jus not water them till leaves pop back up? They're seedlings bout 2weeks old n the 2nd set of leaves r dropping n curled in the worst, but the newer leaves r still looking good??? Help


If you find watering such a complete mystery maybe you should spend five dollars and get a hygrometer.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Dec 1, 2015)

@bird mcbride Why do say hydro is easier than soil, especially for a new grower? Considering all the work it takes to run hydroponics systems, it's not recommended for beginners in all the information I've read about it. Getting through atleast one grow before trying hydro was the suggestion given by the different articles I read.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Dec 1, 2015)

its probably best to get to know yr plant on yr 1st grow in a more forgiving medium. im not saying hydro is impossible to acheive 1st time around, but i gotta agree with JOE...get into new styles after learning the fundementals and technique.
either way, have fun and good growing hombre.


----------



## bird mcbride (Dec 1, 2015)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> @bird mcbride Why do say hydro is easier than soil, especially for a new grower? Considering all the work it takes to run hydroponics systems, it's not recommended for beginners in all the information I've read about it. Getting through atleast one grow before trying hydro was the suggestion given by the different articles I read.


I don't get my info by reading articles.

Either which way, soil or hydro you'll require the same amount of venting, wiring, timers/relays for lighting etc. The difference is once I get the timers set on the watering it's a once a week change the res thing and some cloning and tending to the moms.

I keep the mix simple. I ph down tap water with dolomite lime(from a lumberyard) and mix in 1/6 of what the NPK instructions read for soil/outside. The spent res' go to the moms and clones.

A person doesn't need a big table, or a big res. A $40 bag of hydroton can do a small table, 2'x2'x6"/1kw hps and smaller and it'll still leave lots of hydroton for the mom and the clones.
600 pump $29.95
Digital timer plus relay $15
Air pump, cheap
Your creativity...priceless


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Dec 1, 2015)

@bird mcbride Good info there, definitely do able. With over feeding/watering tendencies in beginners, soil is more forgiving which is why it was my choice, along with the fact I grow vegetables and others herbs and also maintain flowers and rose bushes outside including a garden. To each his own, as long as we're all happy growing!


----------



## Fin the Human (Jan 13, 2016)

So my question will probably have no answer cuz I'm growing seeds from local landrace and will probably never know the genetics. But at least I know it's sativa...am just gonna watch it grow I guess.
Anyone familiar with Philippine landrace? Particularly the southern area. Sativas tend to grow tall. But plants here are rather short and they are flowering...the SLOWEST way possible.


----------



## AnxiousRobot (Feb 3, 2016)

Under the cloning section.... Are these links broken for you guys as well? (the first and third listed)
https://www.rollitup.org/4694-post20.html
https://www.rollitup.org/3601-post1.html
Only the second link works and its a soil clone... I'm going to search around for aero cloning.


----------



## AnxiousRobot (Feb 3, 2016)

Any chance an experienced grower can add a link to a list of a few tried-and-true good stable and resilient strains that can be purchased from seed?


----------



## Gaz29 (Feb 3, 2016)

AnxiousRobot said:


> Any chance an experienced grower can add a link to a list of a few tried-and-true good stable and resilient strains that can be purchased from seed?


Check out the strain reviews thread..! 
Gaz.


----------



## AnxiousRobot (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks @Gaz29 -- I was looking for a strain guide that listed good bullet proof and reliable/proven seeds for noobs but now that youve pointed me to the strain forum I have just been doing searches on specific seedbanks and specific strains whose descriptions match what I think may be good for a newer grower like myself--

I think I may have chosen on starting with Royal Queen Seeds Northern Light and Sweet Seeds Green Poison.


----------



## AnxiousRobot (Feb 4, 2016)

anyone with similar questions...I found this thread very helpful!
https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-seeds-to-buy.894568/


----------



## Naenae (Mar 17, 2016)

yo guys heres my seedling under 250w hps http://i.imgur.com/TSnmkDJ.jpg http://i.imgur.com/KSQvtnR.jpg
pretty small so far.
Distance is about 2 feet from my bulb, is that too much? i don't want it to stretch and ofc not move it too close and have it burn.
so should i move the lights down to maybe 1 feet or is it bad for the seedling? what do you guys think?


----------



## blunttrama12 (Mar 17, 2016)

Just received some royal queen special kush. Anyone growing this strain right now. Would like some pics of the plant.


----------



## Gaz29 (Mar 18, 2016)

blunttrama12 said:


> Just received some royal queen special kush. Anyone growing this strain right now. Would like some pics of the plant.


Got them last year, pure shite NOT even worth the pittance i paid for them.! Happy growing,
Gaz


----------



## blunttrama12 (Mar 18, 2016)

Damn why you say that?


----------



## Gaz29 (Mar 19, 2016)

blunttrama12 said:


> Damn why you say that?


Coz you asked for any one who had grown them n I've only expressed my opinion of them after growing sum last year.. shit and that's why they're so cheap..! Just my experience with them.. go ahead and try them out.. Happy growing,
Gaz


----------



## blunttrama12 (Mar 19, 2016)

Its my first purchase so I didnt want to spend much. Ive never ordered until now. But based of your opinion if I recieve them ill give them away lol what do u recommend in your past experiences?


----------



## Gaz29 (Mar 20, 2016)

blunttrama12 said:


> Its my first purchase so I didnt want to spend much. Ive never ordered until now. But based of your opinion if I recieve them ill give them away lol what do u recommend in your past experiences?


Head over to the 'strain reviews' forum n you'll find loadsa info on lots of strains.. why not try auto-flowering strains..? Easy as fk for starters..! I buy from a few seedbanks/breeders like 'sannie's seeds' or gorilla seedbank, 'sea of seeds' etc.. check out seedbank reviews too.! 
Use your special kush when they come, practice with them as no sense in wasting them.! How many you growing.? And what lights, medium etc (soil, hydro )? Goodluck and happy growing,
Gaz


----------



## blunttrama12 (Mar 21, 2016)

I have 5 feminized seeds in hydroton. rdwc. As for lights, 2 mars hydro 300 for side panels and a vipar 400 above.


----------



## blunttrama12 (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks gaz! I will look over some strains and see what I think suites my needs for next time. Many new strains I see


----------



## blunttrama12 (Mar 21, 2016)

In a 2'x3'x5' tent


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 23, 2016)

I would say to not allow one guy's opinion to make you change your plans. No one knows what seeds you have until you grow them out. Just because one grower didn't like that strain, does not mean that you will have the same experience. What you grow out may become a keeper for you for years.

Grow them with pride!


----------



## blunttrama12 (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm still going to grow them lol ur right though. I just want to hear what others have to say them weigh the scales. I've got many good reviews compared to bad ones so I feel good about this next grow


----------



## brettxhendo (Mar 23, 2016)

Great info, thanks


----------



## GreenThumby (Mar 24, 2016)

This should be read by everyone before even allowed to ask a question. great answers to typical beginner questions


----------



## Gaz29 (Mar 24, 2016)

blunttrama12 said:


> I'm still going to grow them lol ur right though. I just want to hear what others have to say them weigh the scales. I've got many good reviews compared to bad ones so I feel good about this next grow


I just gave you my experience with the strain - i still think it's crap but that's just my opinion.! I hope you fair better than me with them.. Goodluck and happy growing,
Gaz


----------



## SuperStyle (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks is always not bad to repeat the study material


----------



## THC Mikey (Jun 29, 2016)

Several broken links


----------



## StudAmbitionTour (Jul 4, 2016)

Is this a white hair I wanna see from a female? Only week 4 veg though.


----------



## Upwards (Jul 14, 2016)

New here (Hello!), with some questions/concerns. I have an outdoor project going in southern New England, in 5 gallon buckets. I really need the portability having everything in buckets brings, but obviously the small soil base is going to present challenges ... I think. I've grown in ground before, and typically use a lot more soil in the holes I dig, as well as the native soil being available to tap into when the root system expands beyond what I dig. Right now I'm getting some nitrogen deficiency signs, lost the bottom 2-3 sets of shade leaves, and the pairs just above that are starting to yellow. PH in a few buckets dropped to ~5.9 and I went ahead and did a flush along with dressing the top with a bit of lime (my tap is 7.0, artesian well). PH is a little high now at 6.8-7.0, but I'm thinking it will drop on its own. 

But I'm thinking my soil is getting taxed. I've been using Miracle Grow, I know most growers despise the stuff, but I don't know any better, and it does work ok for its intended purpose. But I had what I believe was signs of over fertilizing (had been watching for it), green leaves with brown/almost burnt looking edges, brown spots here and there, in the plants that had the lowest PH reading. So I'm flushing to keep the salts from building up and still have nitro deficiency...... I'm still going to come out of this successful, but there's obviously things I could be doing better. In case it's relevant, I had a male I cut down 3 days ago. I took the opportunity to check the roots (was one of the low PH plants). The soil is pretty bound up and came out like brown bread from the can. The bottom (which I had a single layer of gravel to start) was just solid white roots matted together.

Seeds are Pine Warp from BCbud depot (early finisher, high yield, although probably not that high with bucket limitations)

Soil base was a custom mix:
50/50 bag garden soil and bag composted manure.
Perlite and sand for drainage
blood meal
powdered lime 

Fertilizers used - Miracle grow all purpose (30-10-10), mixed as directed, 1.5 gallons distributed among 12 plants, bi weekly at first, weekly now with the leaves I'm losing to nitro def.
Also have their bloom solution (15-30-15) on hand

Specific questions:
General fertilizer advice, what should I be using instead of MG? Should I be mixing as directed/more/less/how frequently?
Should I prune off the bottom branches?
Should the nitro def signs worry me, or is this expected/unavoidable/not that big a deal?
Any pointers on how to get the most out of what I have going in the situation I'm in?
Should I fertilize in smaller doses but more frequently?


----------



## buzzardbreath (Jul 25, 2016)

Upwards said:


> New here (Hello!), with some questions/concerns. I have an outdoor project going in southern New England, in 5 gallon buckets. I really need the portability having everything in buckets brings, but obviously the small soil base is going to present challenges ... I think. I've grown in ground before, and typically use a lot more soil in the holes I dig, as well as the native soil being available to tap into when the root system expands beyond what I dig. Right now I'm getting some nitrogen deficiency signs, lost the bottom 2-3 sets of shade leaves, and the pairs just above that are starting to yellow. PH in a few buckets dropped to ~5.9 and I went ahead and did a flush along with dressing the top with a bit of lime (my tap is 7.0, artesian well). PH is a little high now at 6.8-7.0, but I'm thinking it will drop on its own.
> 
> But I'm thinking my soil is getting taxed. I've been using Miracle Grow, I know most growers despise the stuff, but I don't know any better, and it does work ok for its intended purpose. But I had what I believe was signs of over fertilizing (had been watching for it), green leaves with brown/almost burnt looking edges, brown spots here and there, in the plants that had the lowest PH reading. So I'm flushing to keep the salts from building up and still have nitro deficiency...... I'm still going to come out of this successful, but there's obviously things I could be doing better. In case it's relevant, I had a male I cut down 3 days ago. I took the opportunity to check the roots (was one of the low PH plants). The soil is pretty bound up and came out like brown bread from the can. The bottom (which I had a single layer of gravel to start) was just solid white roots matted together.
> 
> ...


You'll probably get some answers if you post this in the outdoor growing section or another section that fits better. Rollitup clan is pretty anal about that stuff. who'd a thunk?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 26, 2016)

Good advice, but I think it's probably because this thread is 10 years old. Back then we had only 2 forums. It was made a Sticky because there is a lot of good info in it.

BTW your breath smells like carrion.


----------



## buzzardbreath (Jul 26, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Good advice, but I think it's probably because this thread is 10 years old. Back then we had only 2 forums. It was made a Sticky because there is a lot of good info in it.
> 
> BTW your breath smells like carrion.


It's easy to over look dates. Thanks for being cool.


----------



## thewanderingjack (Jul 31, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Good advice, but I think it's probably because this thread is 10 years old. Back then we had only 2 forums. It was made a Sticky because there is a lot of good info in it.


Well it's pretty awesome and should totally be updated.


----------



## gbghaze (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi,a first time grower here,i have 4 auto viking tropical in a 2x2 tent under a 250w HPS.
2 of them grows in 6l pots and the others in 4l pots,i was very late with nutes and they all look battered but
the ones in small pots much more so,less soil and no nutes will do that i guess but they also look much closer
to harvest then the ones in bigger pots.
Is that normal,will small pots and lack of nutes shorten the time to harvest?
Im on day 53 and the seedbank says its 60-70 day strain.


----------



## irish nugs (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi people
New grower here recently joined here to talk to others get some advise on the way but I have 3 special kush heading into 9th week of flower would you reckon there nearly done I'll add few pic any help or opinions appreciated


----------



## DesiGanjah (Aug 25, 2016)

I have a confusion ! the seed bank says flowering time : 60-70 days. does this mean total growing of the strain from germination is 60-70 which includes all stages of growing, or does it mean 60-70 days from the first day of flowering ? Im growing for the first ever time, still in the seedling stage.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 25, 2016)

that's just their rough estimate. only you can tell when she's truly ready...id say expect 2-3 weeks longer...I could be WRONG though


----------



## DesiGanjah (Aug 25, 2016)

Yeh but does that time start from germination day or the first day the buds start showing ?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 25, 2016)

the day you put a photoperiod plant under a light cycle that induces flowering like 12/12 for example yes


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 25, 2016)

DesiGanjah said:


> Yeh but does that time start from germination day or the first day the buds start showing ?


imho the first 60 days from seed pop should be devoted to vegetative growth


----------



## Foothills (Aug 25, 2016)

They're talking about just what it says: "Flowering Time". Obviously, a grower can veg a plant for as long as they want to. Might be 3 weeks, might be 3 months or more. Think about it !


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 25, 2016)

he left lil


----------



## DesiGanjah (Aug 25, 2016)

okay another thing i want to clear out, if the harvest month is November but my flowering phase goes upto dec, will it effect my buds ? coz in my country the weather in nov dec is the same, warm/hot.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 25, 2016)

id ask edwardvanhalen1234


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 25, 2016)

DesiGanjah said:


> okay another thing i want to clear out, if the harvest month is November but my flowering phase goes upto dec, will it effect my buds ? coz in my country the weather in nov dec is the same, warm/hot.


If its outside then it will start flowering when the light to dark cycle starts to decline. (late summer early autumn). Harvest when the buds are ready. letting them continue to grow after there ripe leads to a decline in the flower

Flowering recommendations tend to go by the American cycle. (cold- warmish, not hot temps and the opposite seasons to allot of us)


----------



## DesiGanjah (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## DesiGanjah (Aug 26, 2016)

There's soil stuck on my seedling ? Should I let it be there so it comes of itself or should I do something about it ?


----------



## eezycropper (Sep 15, 2016)

Nicest forum so far! really organized


----------



## TeamSuperman (Sep 15, 2016)

So when I'm curing, I know the common knowledge is to use a mason jar and burp them, but if I can keep my tent between 50-60% humidity, couldn't I just leave them hanging in my tent to cure?


----------



## mauricem00 (Dec 17, 2016)

OGGrapeKush said:


> Any info on How to Make Dabs
> View attachment 3855929


if this is a serious question then ISO or butane extraction is the easiest way to make wax.


----------



## mauricem00 (Dec 17, 2016)

DesiGanjah said:


> There's soil stuck on my seedling ? Should I let it be there so it comes of itself or should I do something about it ?


a light spray with a little water should clean the seedling.


----------



## Pmoore (Feb 28, 2017)

Great information. Thank you so much


----------



## GNX (Apr 12, 2017)

Just curious what I have to do to make a grow journal . Says I do not have permission lol . Its just a journal. Do I have to earn something in order to make a journal ?
He is a photo of my finished plant tops. They turned out nice


----------



## Gaz29 (Apr 12, 2017)

GNX said:


> View attachment 3923474 View attachment 3923472 Just curious what I have to do to make a grow journal . Says I do not have permission lol . Its just a journal. Do I have to earn something in order to make a journal ?
> He is a photo of my finished plant tops. They turned out nice


You need to post more, a couple of days/wks and your good to go.. what strain is that your finishing..?
Happy growing 
Gaz


----------



## GNX (Apr 14, 2017)

Gaz29 said:


> You need to post more, a couple of days/wks and your good to go.. what strain is that your finishing..?
> Happy growing
> Gaz


----------



## GNX (Apr 14, 2017)

This strain was some type of hash plant. The funny thing is . Not all the colas turned out like the ones in the photo. These plants were monster cropped and they were 10 months old before flower. Lol.
It was a interesting grow. It is still half up so I will take more photos tonight . 

My next cycle is Green crack from a clone I received , and I started some from seed from Crop king seeds . Its funny both plants look very different. 

The one on top is from seed from Crop king seeds. yep It got burned by nutrients Very delicate plant. 
And the one on the bottom are from a clone. The leaf's are very different. 
I am a medical patient for the record . Everyone 
Oh and I also started Holy Grail kush from seed by DNA Genetics . 
I really hope I can do a journal lol. I will come around here more often  
cheers


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 2, 2017)

TeamSuperman said:


> So when I'm curing, I know the common knowledge is to use a mason jar and burp them, but if I can keep my tent between 50-60% humidity, couldn't I just leave them hanging in my tent to cure?


The idea behind the cure is to stabalize the moisture in the buds - this is much easier done in a sealed environment (mason jars).


----------



## Nsky (May 4, 2017)

So...I read every single post on this thread. Just want to thank everyone for offering all the answers, and also those who asked questions. I'm devouring every piece of information. Even when you think you know something well enough, there's always more to learn. And often, more than one way to do stuff. THANKFUL for all the sharing of knowledge. 

At moments I cracked the hell up. Lol! Thanks for that also. Rollitup is a great community.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 4, 2017)

Nsky said:


> So...I read every single post on this thread. Just want to thank everyone for offering all the answers, and also those who asked questions. I'm devouring every piece of information. Even when you think you know something well enough, there's always more to learn. And often, more than one way to do stuff. THANKFUL for all the sharing of knowledge.
> 
> At moments I cracked the hell up. Lol! Thanks for that also. Rollitup is a great community.


Welcome aboard - we like new members.
Glad you showed up.
GWN


----------



## Nsky (May 4, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Welcome aboard - we like new members.
> Glad you showed up.
> GWN


Thank you for that. Appreciate ya.


----------



## DonnyDee (May 8, 2017)

Hey folks


Do I have anything to be concerned about with this little guy? The new growth looks a little yellow. The seeds are under a 39W CFL setup with reflectors. I saturated the rockwool once when planting, PH'd to 5.8 and again yesterday with 200ppm nutes and 100ppm calmag. I've added an additional 30W led to them today and will be adding another 30W led tomorrow.


----------



## Amelia Wiliiams (Jun 21, 2017)

This is awesome information! Thank you. Any tips on growing in a 7.5m x 3.75m steel shed?


----------



## buzzardbreath (Jun 21, 2017)

DonnyDee said:


> Hey folks
> 
> 
> Do I have anything to be concerned about with this little guy? The new growth looks a little yellow. The seeds are under a 39W CFL setup with reflectors. I saturated the rockwool once when planting, PH'd to 5.8 and again yesterday with 200ppm nutes and 100ppm calmag. I've added an additional 30W led to them today and will be adding another 30W led tomorrow.
> ...


damn dude, seedlings don't need that much work. Keep em' humid as possible, but not soaking wet. I never give infants nutes, ever. And they don't need copious amounts of light until they grow a lil more.


----------



## buzzardbreath (Jun 21, 2017)

Amelia Wiliiams said:


> This is awesome information! Thank you. Any tips on growing in a 7.5m x 3.75m steel shed?


Sounds like temperature control will be key.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 21, 2017)

Amelia Wiliiams said:


> This is awesome information! Thank you. Any tips on growing in a 7.5m x 3.75m steel shed?


Make sure its insulated.


----------



## Amelia Wiliiams (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks guys. I would like your posts but I don't know how. I am blasted.


----------



## Youngric (Jun 23, 2017)

buzzardbreath said:


> Sounds like temperature control will be key.


I grow in a semi-insulated old sauna that is attached to the house but only has access from out doors. Two major problems i constantly face are 1.) Temperature control is a constant battle and 2.) Pest control


----------



## buzzardbreath (Jun 24, 2017)

Amelia Wiliiams said:


> Thanks guys. I would like your posts but I don't know how. I am blasted.


you can't like anything until you get so many likes, or something like that...


----------



## Amelia Wiliiams (Jun 26, 2017)

buzzardbreath said:


> you can't like anything until you get so many likes, or something like that...


Ahhh got it. Will make sure to post more then  Thanks.


----------



## JohnOconnel (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi everyone.

I'm new to growing and I am currently growing Girl Scout cookies Auto. I have had no problems with my grow and I've had this plant growing for 4 weeks. I seen this whie/yellow spot on the second left leaf. About 3/4 of the way down. Is this something I should be concerned for?
Ive also noticed it on anoth leaf but separate stem. Curious if it's a problem I can rectify before it gets any worse.



Thanks in advance for help given.


----------



## biostudent (Jul 30, 2017)

Question for those who build their own LED panels,

How do you put ingress protection on your systems, if any, especially waterproofing?


----------



## gg2 (Aug 2, 2017)

Widow Maker said:


> *1) How can I tell if my plant is male or female?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Widow Maker, this is so great that you put this up.. helps me alot,, thanks so much


----------



## Blanca Deleon (Aug 8, 2017)

So this auto has been growing for 3 weeks . It's been under 3 cfls with fan and between 80 to 85 degrees in coco coir just been ph ing the water to 6.5 7. No nuts . What can this be?


----------



## Blanca Deleon (Aug 8, 2017)

I think it's either the heat or nut problem . But was told to not nut autos till bloom. ? Any suggestions?


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 8, 2017)

If you are growing in an inert medium, like coir, then you must feed the plants. It's a hydroponic method and the pH should be a little lower, in the range of 5.8 - 6.2.

Head over to the Hydro Forum for more answers.


----------



## gg2 (Aug 8, 2017)

DesiGanjah said:


> There's soil stuck on my seedling ? Should I let it be there so it comes of itself or should I do something about it ?


It will come off by itself


----------



## Blanca Deleon (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm using this potting mix . I don't have cal mag to add to it all I have as in nuts are floragro floramicro and florabloom .


----------



## Blanca Deleon (Aug 8, 2017)

Potting mix used


----------



## Blanca Deleon (Aug 8, 2017)

rollitup said:


> If you are growing in an inert medium, like coir, then you must feed the plants. It's a hydroponic method and the pH should be a little lower, in the range of 5.8 - 6.2.
> 
> Head over to the Hydro Forum for more answers.


----------



## savjenn (Aug 12, 2017)

Yes . Let me use it 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Braman (Aug 22, 2017)

Guys, whats the easiest way to lower or get higher ph levels growing in soil?


----------



## Magdup (Aug 26, 2017)

Braman said:


> Guys, whats the easiest way to lower or get higher ph levels growing in soil?


Ph up or ph down


----------



## Braman (Aug 28, 2017)

Tent height - 170 cm, could i run 150w x2 hps/mh or 1x 300w (if there would be such a choice?)?


----------



## Daveindiego (Aug 30, 2017)

The nutrient link is bad.


----------



## TheHero (Sep 5, 2017)

Are these good? This thing shows me ph 7, after 2 times adding acidic water (I added citric acis to water, ph around 5-6), this thing still tells me its 7. And fertility is too little for a "good" soil I bought in local shop and added nutrients..

What is the best way to get ph down - soil grow.
For ph up - lime?
I cannot find any liquid "ph down or up" solutions where I live.


----------



## TheHero (Sep 10, 2017)

Could some one tell me for how long time can a mother plant be vegetated? I am looking on 24/7 light ON and veg nutrients..


----------



## TheHero (Sep 11, 2017)

Can a mother plant be grown in a 33x30x150 CM small box?


----------



## TheHero (Sep 18, 2017)

Is rockwool from home depo suitable for growing? Rockwool for insulation? They come in large sizes.


----------



## cheddars (Oct 21, 2017)

Will two 5500k CFLs (125w) be fine for one autoflower?


----------



## deno (Oct 22, 2017)

TheHero said:


> Are these good? This thing shows me ph 7, after 2 times adding acidic water (I added citric acis to water, ph around 5-6), this thing still tells me its 7. And fertility is too little for a "good" soil I bought in local shop and added nutrients..
> 
> What is the best way to get ph down - soil grow.
> For ph up - lime?
> I cannot find any liquid "ph down or up" solutions where I live.


The meter is worthless for PH, but can help while learning to control soil moisture levels. I recommend the cheap $10 moisture meters to new growers. Something like this...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XC6QD3B/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I grow in soil, so only really need to know my water's PH. I have PH strips to check it once in a while.

For PH up, I use a silica supplement...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000E1VZHC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Robot Rock (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi fellas, I have been growing cannabis for 5 years... i was grew in indoor with hps, led lights & outside... I wanna ask you something about led's.

i have these leds;

-6 x 54w (18 led x 3w)

-1 x 252w (84 led x 3w)

-1 x 1000w (100 led x 10w Double Chips)

Please check attachment image for review the leds i have.

here is the my questions...

-how many square meters (or sqf) should I use these leds in total?
-how much distance should remain between plants? (I would like you to write the required distances according to 3 different leds model)
-how many grams can I produce per watt (with all these leds)

(Sorry for my English...  )

Thanks.


Peace&Love


----------



## ChefKimbo (Oct 23, 2017)

Do unrooted cutting maintain circadian rhythm or do they need to be rooted?


----------



## Robot Rock (Oct 24, 2017)

Here is the answer from coreywebster



coreywebster said:


> Ok so ignore the numbers like 1000w because they are nonsense numbers.
> 
> The 1000w is 180w-200w
> The 252w is 140w
> ...






Robot Rock said:


> Hi fellas, I have been growing cannabis for 5 years... i was grew in indoor with hps, led lights & outside... I wanna ask you something about led's.
> 
> i have these leds;
> 
> ...


----------



## Zarg (Oct 31, 2017)

alot of the initial links are broken.


----------



## Mrherbal (Nov 3, 2017)

If I move a flowering that's getting 9-10 hours light indoors and put it on 12/12 will it re-veg because of the increase in light?


----------



## TheHero (Nov 3, 2017)

You need 18/6 for veg


----------



## Mrherbal (Nov 3, 2017)

No its in flower outside, and only getting 9-10 hours of daylight.
I'm asking if moving it indoors an putting in in 12/12 will cause it to re-veg?


----------



## Mrherbal (Nov 3, 2017)

Or will it stay in flower aslong as I don't go over 12 hours light?


----------



## TheHero (Nov 4, 2017)

It should flower, i guess...
My question is - do bagseeds carry hermophrodite genes? I got problems with seeds I bought and now I am willing to try to grow some bagseeds.


----------



## Mrherbal (Nov 4, 2017)

if the parent hermied then I think seeds will be hermie,if the plant was just pollinated by a male that was identified late then you will have regular seeds.But still they could have the chance to Hermie if there parents were not stable,try them an if you see any nanas just pluck um


----------



## atomicstoner (Dec 12, 2017)

kudos for this.


----------



## asetter (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks for this!!! Having a few issues with my first plants, not sure if I want to post a thread though, if anyone wants to help that would be great though!!


----------



## yoshisisland (Feb 16, 2018)

if i clean a air sone with h202 and put it in my dwc will it kill all of my root booster? ( i let it dry out mostly i think) i had one in there i justthought it needed more air so i put another one in there


----------



## Smellbud-King (Feb 24, 2018)

Anyone line a few to try for free! ? I’ll drop in the post? lol


----------



## DAKES (Feb 25, 2018)

Who needs a grow book if you have this! NICE ONE!


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Mar 23, 2018)

how do i get my buds to fill out and get bigger


----------



## Bigd68er (Apr 9, 2018)

Quick question, is it better to harvest a plant 1 section at a time, or wait and do it all at once. I know that typically (at least what I have read) that the bottom buds mature faster than the top so is it best to harvest those then get the main cola later when it's more mature or just wait it out and cut the whole thing at once?


----------



## Megaterio Llamas (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm new here. Thanks for the welcome.

Is there anyone else here that was around in Vancouver BC back in the 60s-70s-80s?

I'm interested in tracking down the first hydroponic strains that were around back in 1981-82. Thanks.


----------



## Megaterio Llamas (Apr 9, 2018)

I've noticed my avatar has stopped smoking today unless I click on it.

It was fine and animated yesterday?


----------



## Karolski21 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey guys what does SOG mean ? When looking at planet I see alot the plants do good in SOG... Im new to this and explanation will help


----------



## charface (May 1, 2018)

Bigd68er said:


> Quick question, is it better to harvest a plant 1 section at a time, or wait and do it all at once. I know that typically (at least what I have read) that the bottom buds mature faster than the top so is it best to harvest those then get the main cola later when it's more mature or just wait it out and cut the whole thing at once?


You know I recently heard the lowers ripen first but have never even sort of seen that. My colas ripen and harden first.

Here are a few things to think about.
If Possible i like to harvest twice.
Take the tops then give another week or so for the lower.

But if you are drying in your grow room the light, fans n heat are gonna make it very hard to dry correctly.

If that is the case consider drying elsewhere. Build a box, closet, tent
Etc...

I grow in a scrog right now so I take it all at once and dry right in the room.

I also stopped flowering multi strains
In the same room for this reason as well as uniformity.

Hope this helps


----------



## charface (May 1, 2018)

Karolski21 said:


> Hey guys what does SOG mean ? When looking at planet I see alot the plants do good in SOG... Im new to this and explanation will help


Typically it is seeds or clones that have been vegged a very short time then flowered. This keeps them small enough you can cram a shitload of them under the light.
Creating what looks like
A sea of green if you are looking down at the canopy


----------



## JustJon180 (May 8, 2018)

Hi Widow. 
Total newb here. 
Just a question. I've got a cupboard, I'm trying to set it up as a grow cupboard. The dimensions are 110cm x 50cm x 140cm (D x W x H)
Can I use LED lamps bought from the hardware store? 
See pics below. 
I've got 2700K and 4000K lights. 5 of each. 10 in total. 
I'm thinking of growing 4 plants. 
See pics below. 
Thanks for any advice or tips.


----------



## JustJon180 (May 10, 2018)

Hi RIU. 
Just a follow up on my cab grow. 
See pics of lights below MacGuyver'ed onto a piece of wood. 
The second pic looks like it has lines on it. That's just from my phone camera shutter speed being similar to the lights' frequency. 
Looking forward to these babes sticking their heads out. 
I know I'll need some extraction in there soon. 
Any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated. 
Peace


----------



## Growem (Jul 17, 2018)

Got a question for you, male or female or too early to tell?


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jul 17, 2018)

Male


----------



## Growem (Jul 17, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Male


Thanks for the reply, doesn’t pollinate my female until preflowering correct?


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jul 17, 2018)

Growem said:


> Thanks for the reply, doesn’t pollinate my female until preflowering correct?


Looks like it's just starting to form it's nuts so you got a bit of time.


----------



## Growem (Jul 17, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Looks like it's just starting to form it's nuts so you got a bit of time.


Thank you


----------



## Huckster79 (Jul 21, 2018)

Bigd68er said:


> Quick question, is it better to harvest a plant 1 section at a time, or wait and do it all at once. I know that typically (at least what I have read) that the bottom buds mature faster than the top so is it best to harvest those then get the main cola later when it's more mature or just wait it out and cut the whole thing at once?


I find it’s top down...but I say harvest no bud until it’s done. Work your way from top down - if ur trimming on ur own it may take multiple days which is fine... I’ve taken as long as a month to work my way down through one- the lower stuff that wudda been in hash pile if taken all at once were as solid as the tops or damned aweful close... slow n steady usually wins the race when it comes to growing...


----------



## gossy (Jul 24, 2018)

Can someone help me please?? I have been led to believe that I should have my p.h at 5.8 upto 6.5 (soil) so I have it at 5.9 upto 6.2.My first question is is this correct then my second question is I test my run off and it is 4.8 I have no clue how to amend this could someone please advise me please???


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 24, 2018)

in soil you want to be centered around 6.5. actually, unless you have radically high or low water ph, most of the time you don't have to worry about ph'ing for soil. it will buffer itself.
as far as run off ph, don't worry about it. this isn't hydro. the plants take what they need, which changes the ph, the soil buffers it, which changes it more. unless you understand plant and soil chemistry a lot better than i do, it doesn't really mean much ( and i've spent the last two years reading up on it). so if you don't have a big problem, don't go looking for one.


----------



## gossy (Jul 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> in soil you want to be centered around 6.5. actually, unless you have radically high or low water ph, most of the time you don't have to worry about ph'ing for soil. it will buffer itself.
> as far as run off ph, don't worry about it. this isn't hydro. the plants take what they need, which changes the ph, the soil buffers it, which changes it more. unless you understand plant and soil chemistry a lot better than i do, it doesn't really mean much ( and i've spent the last two years reading up on it). so if you don't have a big problem, don't go looking for one.


OK thanks for the info it is quite confusing I look up how too and every one seems to have different ideas which can confuse me and has haha I am using canna terra vegga at the moment and terra flores when switch them to which I'm going to add a booster or do I not need to??


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2018)

i'm not familiar with those particular products, but canna makes good stuff. i'd follow the instructions, but cut the amounts by about 25%.
almost any company that sells nutes will tell you to use too much, they're trying to sell you more nutes, not help you grow good plants.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Sep 13, 2018)

Widow Maker said:


> *1) How can I tell if my plant is male or female?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark, very useful


----------



## Gary123 (Sep 18, 2018)

This is one branch on my plant that just keeps dying off ... would it hurt to remove it this far along ?


----------



## Anthonylbg (Oct 10, 2018)

charface said:


> You know I recently heard the lowers ripen first but have never even sort of seen that. My colas ripen and harden first.
> 
> Here are a few things to think about.
> If Possible i like to harvest twice.
> ...


Thanks for the knowledge But would what they were asking apply if it was just 1 grow tent with 1 or 2 plants ? Assuming they dried and cured in a separate area ?


----------



## vaporleaf (Oct 24, 2018)

I must be pretty basic, because a lot of the questions I wanted to ask have already been answered in here. Thanks for this!


----------



## GrowAtHome (Nov 16, 2018)

I just figured out why most the links I chose to click dont work. OP hasnt logged in since 2015. That is unfortunate. Perhaps once Im more well versed with growing, and RIU I will make a new post to get it pinned with active links.


----------



## oldbeancounter (Nov 20, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Looks like it's just starting to form it's nuts so you got a bit of time.


How is you know that?
I am new to this but have read up on things just no idea how you can tell so soon?


----------



## oldbeancounter (Nov 20, 2018)

GrowAtHome said:


> I just figured out why most the links I chose to click dont work. OP hasnt logged in since 2015. That is unfortunate. Perhaps once Im more well versed with growing, and RIU I will make a new post to get it pinned with active links.


me too!lol


----------



## aaronious1 (Nov 25, 2018)

draconiust said:


> i got a question, i herd of being able to make plants bud with useing jello to change the collor of the light i herd it had to do with red and a blue batch one collor makes it bud and the other recover or so i herd can i get this answered


When I look at my buds through purple MD 20/20 it looks fucking awshum!


----------



## aaronious1 (Nov 25, 2018)

Roseman said:


> Human piss, dog do-do, Mollasses and now JELLO ?
> 
> Hey, I heard if you show your plants a movie, it will produce more popcorn buds! Is that so?



I heard if you show em yer nuts they get all horny and make buds the size of donkey dicks


----------



## grower411 (Dec 19, 2018)

Hey guys can I ask a quick question. I am starting my seedling in rockwool,

1. when do I know when to transplant them, some places I read when a root starts to show out of the bottom, and others when it grows 5 sets of leaves, which is most optimal?

2. and into what size pot should I transplant?
3. Lastly after its first transplant when do I know its ready for another, I made a mistake thinking when i saw a root come out the bottom and it did not even have many roots?


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 23, 2018)

Hey can I put my plants on a 24 hr light cycle with a hps


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2018)

skinitti666 said:


> Hey can I put my plants on a 24 hr light cycle with a hps


you can, if that's what you're using to veg. it's generally not considered a good choice for veg, as it promotes stretchy growth, and long internodal length. MH would be better for veg, unless you have a strain that likes to stay very short and you're trying to get a little more stretch out of it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2018)

grower411 said:


> Hey guys can I ask a quick question. I am starting my seedling in rockwool,
> 
> 1. when do I know when to transplant them, some places I read when a root starts to show out of the bottom, and others when it grows 5 sets of leaves, which is most optimal?
> 
> ...


when you start to see roots coming out of the rockwool. i wouldn't jump at the first sign, but when you start to see a few in each cube, transplant them. i like to start in smaller nursery pots, around half gallon size. i let them go in those till i start to see good growth from them. it usually takes about two weeks, one for the roots to get established, and another for them to get into gear and start showing new growth up top.


----------



## pollen205 (Jan 1, 2019)

Is it so bad if I start my seedling in 16 oz cup just soil no perlite...
When I transplant to final pot that soil will have perlite in it...

Really on budget right now so thinking to start as soon as I can but dont have perlite


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2019)

pollen205 said:


> Is it so bad if I start my seedling in 16 oz cup just soil no perlite...
> When I transplant to final pot that soil will have perlite in it...
> 
> Really on budget right now so thinking to start as soon as I can but dont have perlite


it would be much better to have it...you should be able to get a small bag at the hardware or garden center for 5.00 or less. i buy 2 cubic foot bags for ...14 bucks i think...not like it's a huge investment. if you start without it, make sure the soil is drying good before you're watering again


----------



## Fake stoker (Jan 8, 2019)

Very useful information


----------



## redivider (Jan 12, 2019)

Nutrient Deficiency Guide is available here 

http://landresources.montana.edu/nm/documents/NM9.pdf


----------



## pollen205 (Feb 5, 2019)

Hello

I am in veg at 3rd node and my main steem is very very hairy...even bottom of Fan leaves Are hairy...never see that in previus Grow. ?

Is that a sign of potency maybe.


----------



## Black-Thumb (Apr 20, 2019)

Widow Maker said:


> *1) How can I tell if my plant is male or female?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think "When do I transplant out of solo cups?" is another big beginner question. Although I know people who have grown for 5 or 6 season who still struggle with it! We all have our rough spots I guess.

Here is the best link I could find...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/when-to-transplant-seedlings-from-solo-cup-to-pot.651877/

The last poster in that thread seems like a genius. He is probably hugely wealthy, successful, and handsome.


----------



## Grow for fun only (May 2, 2019)

Great info Bro


----------



## kronans (Aug 31, 2019)

So i got some super lemon haze, however the ash isnt the whitest compared to what i smoked during my days.. and it does feel like a SLH should (maybe a tiny more indica in it) and its also a bit moisty, smells good af tho. My question: what can impact so the ash is not leaving a white fine ash? Can I somehow atlaest make it a little better curing myself?
I'm a big noob.


----------



## ObiWanCannobi (Sep 14, 2019)

Another already asked question. I'm sorry I scoured the net for answers but cint seem to decide if this is a male plant, a female or a Hermie. My friend a novice himself let me pluck some of his crop. He's been growing it outside of don't know why. I'm past the drying process and into curing I just want to know if it is even worth curing or am I wafting my time. Any answers are helpful. Thank you in advance


----------



## tikifire420 (Oct 13, 2019)

id get rid of it all those seeds and pollinating pistils could ruin a whole crop


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2019)

quit spamming....


----------



## ImaBrat (Nov 17, 2019)

Hello to all - this is a lengthy post but the question is at the very bottom of you want to skip to that.
I've had one plant for several weeks that a friend started for me. Growing inside, in my closet for now, but I have a tent for her when hubby can get vent fan put in. She's been very healthy, I haven't overwatered. Today she's wilted down and I'm afraid she won't come back to her previous healthy state. I used tepid water only to give her a good drink today. Last water/feeding was Thursday. She's in preflower stage. I've read about flushing but haven't done it. I'm afraid I've killed her. 

Will a wilted down plant come back?


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 17, 2019)

ImaBrat said:


> Hello to all - this is a lengthy post but the question is at the very bottom of you want to skip to that.
> I've had one plant for several weeks that a friend started for me. Growing inside, in my closet for now, but I have a tent for her when hubby can get vent fan put in. She's been very healthy, I haven't overwatered. Today she's wilted down and I'm afraid she won't come back to her previous healthy state. I used tepid water only to give her a good drink today. Last water/feeding was Thursday. She's in preflower stage. I've read about flushing but haven't done it. I'm afraid I've killed her.
> 
> Will a wilted down plant come back?



I doubt that I need to answer, because I imagine that your plant has returned from wilting since you watered. So yes, a wilted plant will return to vigorous growth. Be sure to give your plant plenty of fresh air too.

If the wilting continues, then you have a problem in the root zone, and repotting to a slightly larger pot with fresh medium will help.


----------



## ImaBrat (Nov 17, 2019)

Thank you. Yes, she's fine now. Lol


----------



## JimyTheCook (Dec 5, 2019)

Havnt been able to give me gurls full attention lately check in them tonight to find this..

Thinking possible iron def or something???


----------



## MickAff (Dec 6, 2019)

Widow Maker said:


> Im trying to make it where the entire board is involved. But if I see a good post I will put it in here.
> 
> Dont get upset cause in a few days I am going to delete everyones post in here and try to keep it looking nice. When I am done I will go ahead and lock it. Till then post away.


Hi Widow Maker

Your link in your sig is broken, sorry to say

Cheers MickAff


----------



## SirStoner (Jan 17, 2020)

Would anyone mind linking me to the complete grow guide written by one of the members? I appreciate it.


----------



## inDC4now (Jan 17, 2020)

SirStoner said:


> Would anyone mind linking me to the complete grow guide written by one of the members? I appreciate it.


Welcome to Roll It Up @SirStoner -- try this search link:
https://www.rollitup.org/search/341134/?q=complete+grow+guide&c[title_only]=1&o=relevance


----------



## Pauly.wants.a.cracker (Feb 17, 2020)

Widow Maker said:


> Im trying to make it where the entire board is involved. But if I see a good post I will put it in here.
> 
> Dont get upset cause in a few days I am going to delete everyones post in here and try to keep it looking nice. When I am done I will go ahead and lock it. Till then post away.


----------



## Ganjamandan77 (Mar 22, 2020)

I'd like to know more about question 17 but it looks like a dead link. Please help!


----------



## Astrochapo (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi guys, 

I got a question. How do i conceal the smell of marijuana on a cabinet grow box? Do i put a humidifier inside? Please help noob right here


----------



## Astrochapo (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi there sir! I live with my parents and i wanted to make a cabinet.drawbox in my room so i know there would be a risk of them smelling the plant in my room. Do u have any tips of concealing the odor from the plant?


----------



## Ganjamandan77 (Apr 4, 2020)

Astrochapo said:


> Hi there sir! I live with my parents and i wanted to make a cabinet.drawbox in my room so i know there would be a risk of them smelling the plant in my room. Do u have any tips of concealing the odor from the plant?


First you should have permission to grow there.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 4, 2020)

Astrochapo said:


> I got a question. How do i conceal the smell of marijuana on a cabinet grow box? Do i put a humidifier inside? Please help noob right here


No. You need a carbon filter connected to an extraction fan.


----------



## Pauly.wants.a.cracker (Apr 5, 2020)

Astrochapo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got a question. How do i conceal the smell of marijuana on a cabinet grow box? Do i put a humidifier inside? Please help noob right here


With a small in-line fan and carbon filter


----------



## Pandora6 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello everybody. So I'm a first time grower my 1 girl seems to be doing very well just looking for a little advice about feeding, when to flower, and general. Any advice would help thank you


----------



## Pandora6 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey just looking for some advice on when to flower and the health of my plant. Can provide pic if needed


----------



## TailsGrow (Apr 22, 2020)

when i turn the light cicle to 12/12, its good to let the plant in a period of 24h darkness?


----------



## spek9 (Apr 22, 2020)

TailsGrow said:


> when i turn the light cicle to 12/12, its good to let the plant in a period of 24h darkness?


Absolutely no need for that.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 22, 2020)

Pandora6 said:


> Hey just looking for some advice on when to flower and the health of my plant. Can provide pic if needed


Cannabis plants "stretch" up to 2-3 times their original size in the first three weeks of flower, so consider the headspace you'll have after this stretch between the lamp and the top of the plants.

For the health part, best to open a new thread in the Problems forum instead of here.


----------



## TailsGrow (Apr 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Absolutely no need for that.


Thanks


----------



## IndoorTom (Apr 29, 2020)

Why all the autoflower grows instead of photoperiods?


----------



## TImeForAnotherDAB (May 4, 2020)

IndoorTom said:


> Why all the autoflower grows instead of photoperiods?


It's the trendy thing to do these days. Check out any grow on YouTube. Autoflower this, and autoflower that.
I guess people don't want to learn the veg portion of growing (training, growing out larger bushes, taking clones, ect)? Or don't care about yields?


----------



## Rico2016 (May 8, 2020)

thank you for this, I wish all teh links worked but i can figure it out!


----------



## spek9 (May 8, 2020)

IndoorTom said:


> Why all the autoflower grows instead of photoperiods?


Because a friend gave me seeds to try out, and I'll likely be moving by the time any outdoor plants finish this year. I was in the same situation a few years ago, because I was forced out due to forest fire. There's nothing like the sadness of leaving a greenhouse of 8' tall cannabis plants that are just starting to flower behind.


----------



## titty sprinkles (May 10, 2020)

So I moved my girls to their new DWC home 3 days ago. Experiencing a few issues. 

1. Plants have stopped growing in height but roots are blowing up! 
2. The slowed growth seems to be accompanied with downward curling of established fan leaves. 
2. The PH of the nutrient solution seems to spike significantly over night. I feel like I should not have to add PH down every day. There must be something I am doing wrong.

Any advice helps.


----------



## Wattzzup (May 10, 2020)

IndoorTom said:


> Why all the autoflower grows instead of photoperiods?


They’re good for beginner growers. Medical just became legal recently in my state so it seemed like the “easy” way. I’ve gone threw a few grows and messed up a few plants. Thank god they only go 10-12 weeks

trying photos on my next seed order.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> They’re good for beginner growers. Medical just became legal recently in my state so it seemed like the “easy” way. I’ve gone threw a few grows and messed up a few plants. Thank god they only go 10-12 weeks
> 
> trying photos on my next seed order.





Wattzzup said:


> Auto or pheno?


----------



## Wattzzup (May 10, 2020)

@BobBitchen 
You’re my biggest fan!! Thanks buddy! Following you for your sage advice. I see your amazing set up and was just in awe lmfao


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> @BobBitchen
> You’re my biggest fan!! Thanks buddy! Following you for your sage advice. I see your amazing set up and was just in awe lmfao


You're just comedy girl..keep doin' you..


----------



## Wattzzup (May 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> You're just comedy girl..keep doin' you..View attachment 4561109


U like that don’t u?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2020)

@Wattzzup 

RMPL


----------



## Wattzzup (May 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> @Wattzzup
> 
> RMPL


Want pics?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> @BobBitchen
> You’re my biggest fan!! Thanks buddy! Following you for your sage advice. I see your amazing set up and was just in awe lmfao



Really ???
and you are giving other advice ?


RMPL...


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Want pics?


yea


----------



## Wattzzup (May 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4561110
> Really ???
> and you are giving other advice ?
> 
> ...


I give advice on germinating and my type of setup to people that are struggling like I was. I don’t offer advice on hydro or coco or outdoor or LED. Only the things I’ve done. Sorry if that upsets you.

you offer no advice you post memes not even about growing lmfao


----------



## Wattzzup (May 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> yea


Send me your info.

Shaved or unshaved @BobBitchen you probably like shaved


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I give advice on germinating and my type of setup to people that are struggling like I was. I don’t offer advice on hydro or coco or outdoor or LED. Only the things I’ve done. Sorry if that upsets you.
> 
> you offer no advice you post memes not even about growing lmfao


advice with 3 1/2 grows under your belt ?

LMFAO


----------



## Wattzzup (May 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> advice with 3 1/2 grows under your belt ?View attachment 4561111
> 
> LMFAO


Looks better than anything you posted. 6oz on my 3rd grow. I will live it with it. Sorry it makes u upset that my plant looks bad. Let’s see yours. Oh wait all I see are plastic pipes. Lmfao


----------



## Wattzzup (May 10, 2020)

That’s what I thought peace sage. I will follow for your sage advice.

Good luck on your next grow if you two even do that.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> That’s what I thought peace sage. I will follow for your sage advice.
> 
> Good luck on your next grow if you two even do that.


now your learning


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> That’s what I thought peace sage. I will follow for your sage advice.
> 
> Good luck on your next grow if you two even do that.


Oh yea




















RMPL !!


----------



## Wattzzup (May 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> now your learning


You offer nothing here just bs and chit chat. Bye loser

Edit: and pictures of your plastic pipes


----------



## Wattzzup (May 10, 2020)

This is your grow? You laugh at mine? You have to be kidding me You have to be kidding me @BobBitchen. I’d say it looks like a Christmas tree but it looks more like something a reindeer left behind. Roflmao


No cutting the pot? I’d cut the plant and start over


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Wattzzup (May 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4561162


Pretty good for grow 3 thanks for posting.

how many grows and your plant looks like that? Bob cmon YOU’RE better than that lmfao


----------



## Wattzzup (May 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4561162


First time I’ve seen you post this much I must have got you going.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> First time I’ve seen you post this much I must have got you going.


Yea, I had nothing better to do this morning Cupcake


----------



## Wattzzup (May 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea, I had nothing better to do this morning Cupcake


Same buddy glad we could spend some time together. Even you have to admit your plant looks bad for however long you been doing this. At least admit that. I was on grow 3 bob. Did you leave it and forget about it or something?

@BobBitchen one serious question about your plant 

auto or pheno?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Same buddy glad we could spend some time together. Even you have to admit your plant looks bad for however long you been doing this. At least admit that. I was on grow 3 bob. Did you leave it and forget about it or something?


explain...


----------



## Wattzzup (May 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> explain...


The plant says it all. I’m not about to help you grow your plant bob. even I admitted I’m a dummy. Why would you ask a dummy bob? Doesn’t seem to make much sense. If YOU’RE so smart why ask a dummy bob?

can’t help without knowing auto or pheno bob. I need details bob.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> The plant says it all. I’m not about to help you grow your plant bob. even I admitted I’m a dummy. Why would you ask a dummy bob? Doesn’t seem to make much sense. If YOU’RE so smart why ask a dummy bob?
> 
> can’t help without knowing auto pr pheno bob. I need details


Okay, I'll explain that pic to you.
OP had never grew in smart pots, he wanted to know how to keep them going, did he need to poke holes in the pot.
I was showing him an example of "boating", smart pots allow the roots to air prune, but make it difficult to remove from the original smart pot, so I showed an option.
As for the plant condition, what is wrong with it in YOUR opinion ?
You know it's a clone in veg ? yes ?


----------



## Wattzzup (May 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Okay, I'll explain that pic to you.
> OP had never grew in smart pots, he wanted to know how to keep them going, did he need to poke holes in the pot.
> I was showing him an example of "boating", smart pots allow the roots to air prune, but make it difficult to remove from the original smart pot, so I showed an option.
> As for the plant condition, what is wrong with it in YOUR opinion ?


You know what opinions are like bob? THEY’RE like @BobBitchen


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2020)

now explain this mess please..


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You know what opinions are like bob? THEY’RE like @BobBitchen


so what is the problem you see with that plant, please help me, 
I enjoy learning, YOU'VE already learned me some spelling


----------



## Wattzzup (May 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> now explain this mess please..
> View attachment 4561185


3rd grow HPS light was too close despite many people on here telling me that. I told them they were crazy and left it 16” away. The plant is huge and well spread out with LST (unlike you’re small tree)

I thought the yellowing was from nitrogen deficiency and continued to increase nutrients. By the time I realized it was the light too strong and too many nutrients the damage was done. Thanks for asking bob. Flushed well got like 6.5oz a lot of good tops because you can see I spread it out well.

Forgot to add I read that on my first few plants I should leave them alone. Sounded logical


----------



## Wattzzup (May 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> so what is the problem you see with that plant, please help me,
> I enjoy learning, YOU'VE already learned me some spelling


Bob you’re clearly a master grower. Almost all of your posts are you offering sage advice to growers.

None of them are you berating new growers for their minor flaws. YOU’RE a valued member here, who the site couldn’t function without.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Bob you’re clearly a master grower. Almost all of your posts are you offering sage advice to growers.
> 
> None of them are you berating new growers for their minor flaws. YOU’RE a valued member here, who the site couldn’t function without.


Why so angry cupcake ?


----------



## Wattzzup (May 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Why so angry cupcake ?


Who’s angry I’m summing up your time here. Master grower.

How are those plastic pipes doing? They flowering yet?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Who’s angry I’m summing up your time here. Master grower.


Why thank you, Master Grower may be a bit much though..
lol...






RMPL...


----------



## Wattzzup (May 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Why thank you, Master Grower may be a bit much though..
> lol...
> 
> 
> ...


Good chatting bob have a good rest of YOUR day. Don’t forget about that plant.


----------



## Wattzzup (May 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> gonna have a great day princess..
> 
> 
> Oh, and that plant was harvested years ago, here's a pic...enjoy
> View attachment 4561223


Like I thought you don’t even grow.  Nailed it.


----------



## titty sprinkles (May 10, 2020)

So I moved my girls to their new DWC home 3 days ago. Experiencing a few issues.

1. Plants have stopped growing in height but roots are blowing up!
2. The slowed growth seems to be accompanied with downward curling of established fan leaves.
2. The PH of the nutrient solution seems to spike significantly over night. I feel like I should not have to add PH down every day. There must be something I am doing wrong.

Any advice helps.


----------



## mgrower (May 11, 2020)

4x 3gal vs 4x5gal for 4' tent? 3gal enought for coco/perlite with frequent auto watering ? (would 3gal gives less yield than 5gal ones)?


----------



## Rico2016 (May 12, 2020)

Good thread and thanks for creation of it


----------



## Amoo (May 13, 2020)

Hi is this a female or hemp plant


----------



## PassTheShiZ (May 30, 2020)

Hey guys noob here  I assume this is a q&a thread ?
Years ago I was given this huge work light with a 400w mh bulb. Does not look to me like the types of lights I see used for growing. So Im wondering if it is useful at all and what the difference would be.


Spoiler: Pic


----------



## Azlaundry (Jun 22, 2020)

Nice info


----------



## Angela Huddleston (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks for sharing this! Big green newbie here.


----------



## neophite (Jul 11, 2020)

Very informative!


----------



## neophite (Jul 11, 2020)

Can’t wait to receive my seeds!


----------



## neophite (Jul 11, 2020)

Hi guys, I’m new here. Thanks for the tips. I can’t seem to ‘like’ posts and send private messages. What am I missing here?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 11, 2020)

Got to give you my thanks for your time and help


----------



## Rico2016 (Sep 8, 2020)

neophite said:


> Hi guys, I’m new here. Thanks for the tips. I can’t seem to ‘like’ posts and send private messages. What am I missing here?


I think you need to wait a bit before you can do all the stuff, in time! and welcome


----------



## Angela Huddleston (Sep 8, 2020)

Rico2016 said:


> I think you need to wait a bit before you can do all the stuff, in time! and welcome


Yes you need to have so many interactions before you have broad access to the communication platform. It was frustrating for me when I was ‘newer’ as well. Welcome and this is a great forum a lot of honest experience based guidance!! All positive for me here


----------



## Rico2016 (Sep 21, 2020)

Angela Huddleston said:


> Yes you need to have so many interactions before you have broad access to the communication platform. It was frustrating for me when I was ‘newer’ as well. Welcome and this is a great forum a lot of honest experience based guidance!! All positive for me here


without a doubt to my mind great community and resource. thanks again all


----------



## Weedmama (Oct 17, 2020)

this is a great place to start for a newbie. much love for this FAQ!


----------



## Aliens (Jan 11, 2021)

This is cool


----------



## Jake6266 (Jan 24, 2021)

My plant is about 1 week old popping from soil and it doesnt look like its growing any advice would be great, soil mix is coco and perlite, nutrients from flora-gro,bloom and micro. Led lights with veg lights on 600w hang about 17-19 inches from top of the pot


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 24, 2021)

How big is that pot ok anyways welcome to Riu and if you start in a big pot takes some time to get growing it is building a lot of roots give it more time next time try something like thisas always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Jake6266 (Jan 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How big is that pot ok anyways welcome to Riu and if you start in a big pot takes some time to get growing it is building a lot of roots give it more time next time try something like thisView attachment 4805568as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


Thanks this is my first grow, do you think it looks healthy?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 24, 2021)

Yup looks healthy it's just going to be slow down because of the size of your pot more than likely as always thank you for your time


----------



## Jlok619 (Feb 22, 2021)

Jake6266 said:


> My plant is about 1 week old popping from soil and it doesnt look like its growing any advice would be great, soil mix is coco and perlite, nutrients from flora-gro,bloom and micro. Led lights with veg lights on 600w hang about 17-19 inches from top of the pot View attachment 4805566



What’s up man, I’m also a newb, but something that struck out to me is that you’re already feeding nutes at such a young stage? You probably stunted the baby with too many nutes, it really wont need anything until about week 2-3 besides 6.2-6.8 PH water and a decent soil mix. What’s ur humidity and temp like? Ur lights are also probably too far because they are too strong for those babies. Go to home depot and get a t5 daylight bulb and fixture or a feit electric led grow lamp, they also sell them there, about $25-30. You will be able to hang that a lot closer, about 6 inches from the plants and prevent them from stretching too much. Don’t overwater!!! that’s how I killed my first set of seedlings. These are my second round of auto seeds. about 10 days from sprout for the bigger one and 8 days for the small ones.


----------



## Travisty (Apr 3, 2021)

Add this to the 100 questions already on drying.

First time grower living in southern part of Australia, and my question is a bit specific.. have an outdoor grown (sativa) plant and harvested on Thursday arvo, I couldn’t hold it off any longer as most of the hairs were starting to brown.
Anyway I have hung it the shed it has some ventilation and the temp and humidity seem ok. The issue is that I didn’t plan it to well I’m heading interstate next Saturday for a week, and wondering if it would be ok to leave the plant drying until I get back? It will end up being around 14 days drying/hanging. If not what can I do as I don’t want to start curing process as wont be able to vent/burb daily ....


----------



## IcyLemonade (May 10, 2021)

Am I doing something wrong? Alot of the links don't work in post #1


----------



## SmittyMcveigh (May 10, 2021)

IcyLemonade said:


> Am I doing something wrong? Alot of the links don't work in post #1


I believe (and could be wrong) that it's possibly because the links are several years old, or that domain was taken down, because I have the same on alot of fourms that have older links, or links with pictures it'll say broken link, if you can't find what you're looking for here, I use "grow like a pro"


----------



## NorthernHuntingMom (Aug 10, 2021)

Widow Maker said:


> *1) How can I tell if my plant is male or female?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um most links don't work.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 10, 2021)

NorthernHuntingMom said:


> Um most links don't work.


Because that was posted 15 years ago.


----------



## NorthernHuntingMom (Aug 10, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Because that was posted 15 years ago.


I guess I am used to a message board that has kept my history for 20 years. I knew the date thank you. Im surprised that a thriving message board hasnt updated the links.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 11, 2021)

if its posted as a sticky or by an admin, they might, if it's posted by a member, they never do


----------



## Alien GreenThumbs (Nov 21, 2021)

Newb here with non growing related question: How do you leave a thumbs up at the bottom of someone's post? Thanks and glad to read this has been around for 15 years and hasn't gone anywhere!


----------



## Alien GreenThumbs (Nov 22, 2021)

Alien GreenThumbs said:


> Newb here with non growing related question: How do you leave a thumbs up at the bottom of someone's post? Thanks and glad to read this has been around for 15 years and hasn't gone anywhere!


Never mind! Lol, i just had to be here long enough


----------



## Cooked (Jan 4, 2022)

Alien GreenThumbs said:


> Never mind! Lol, i just had to be here long enough




I just came here, looking for the same answer


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 4, 2022)

We have an entire Support forum for questions on how to use this site. Most questions are answered in this thread in Support:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/riu-user-guide-faq-2019.997428/


----------



## Cooked (Jan 11, 2022)

Travisty said:


> Add this to the 100 questions already on drying.
> 
> First time grower living in southern part of Australia, and my question is a bit specific.. have an outdoor grown (sativa) plant and harvested on Thursday arvo, I couldn’t hold it off any longer as most of the hairs were starting to brown.
> Anyway I have hung it the shed it has some ventilation and the temp and humidity seem ok. The issue is that I didn’t plan it to well I’m heading interstate next Saturday for a week, and wondering if it would be ok to leave the plant drying until I get back? It will end up being around 14 days drying/hanging. If not what can I do as I don’t want to start curing process as wont be able to vent/burb daily ....


I've forgotten a tray or two of drying cannabis. Didn't do a whole lot really. It was dry and I placed it in jars and introduced humidity again to bring the buds up to a level I liked. Probably safer to let it dry longer than to put it away damp and risk mold etc.


----------



## iggy097 (Jan 19, 2022)

Any links around that is a "how to harvest indoor plants when ready?" - looking for info for when it's time to harvest - cutting down, hanging, trimming and curing. Thanks!


----------



## Apostatize (Jan 19, 2022)

iggy097 said:


> Any links around that is a "how to harvest indoor plants when ready?" - looking for info for when it's time to harvest - cutting down, hanging, trimming and curing. Thanks!


Advanced search. A place to start is the "Harvesting and Curing" forum.


----------



## iggy097 (Jan 19, 2022)

Apostatize said:


> Advanced search. A place to start is the "Harvesting and Curing" forum.
> 
> View attachment 5070199


Found it after I asked - thanks!


----------



## sensimilius (Apr 23, 2022)

Is it ok to use RO water for germination ? (water soak and paper towel)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2022)

sensimilius said:


> Is it ok to use RO water for germination ? (water soak and paper towel)


yeah...the cotyledon leaves (those first two that pop up) are like an egg yolk, and the plant will consume them to get itself established. you don't have to start giving them any kind of food until you see those leaves begin to fade, so tap water, ro water, distilled water...makes no difference at first


----------



## sensimilius (Apr 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah...the cotyledon leaves (those first two that pop up) are like an egg yolk, and the plant will consume them to get itself established. you don't have to start giving them any kind of food until you see those leaves begin to fade, so tap water, ro water, distilled water...makes no difference at first


Awesome. Thanks for clarifying !


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 24, 2022)

sensimilius said:


> Is it ok to use RO water for germination ? (water soak and paper towel)


yep. Tap water is also fine


----------



## Tucker75 (Aug 11, 2022)

great info


----------



## buckaclark (Aug 11, 2022)

Tucker75 said:


> great info


Welcome


----------



## tuksu6000 (Aug 17, 2022)

Quick question, how many watts per sq.ft is 600w in 3x5 tent? And also 750w in 3x5? Thanks.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Aug 17, 2022)

tuksu6000 said:


> Quick question, how many watts per sq.ft is 600w in 3x5 tent? And also 750w in 3x5? Thanks.


Reply to myself, i think its 40 and 50. Correct me if wrong.


----------



## StoneSoup (Aug 25, 2022)

Can you top a tap root? 
Probably won't ever actually try it just wondering


----------

